# Wer hat schon eine HD 5850 / HD 5870 - und woher?



## PCGH_Carsten (23. September 2009)

Nun ist es offiziell: Die HD5870 ist raus und die Frage ist, wie schnell wird sie sich verbreiten.

Schreibt in diesem Thread, wenn ihr bereits eine solche Karte in Händen habt - und woher ihr sie bestellt habt!

Zurzeit ist der PCGH-Preisvergleich und Geizhals noch leer... Alternate hat die Karten immerhin schon gelistet, aber nicht verfügbar.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (23. September 2009)

*AW: Wer hat schon eine HD 5870 - und woher?*

Bei alternate sollen die Karten gegen ende nächste Woche ankommen 
Ich hab meine Augen auch schon überall, aber früher wird es wohl keine geben.


----------



## Rizzard (23. September 2009)

*AW: Wer hat schon eine HD 5870 - und woher?*

So ich habe mittlerweile schon 2 Stück verbaut. Die andere ist in meinem Zweitrechner und leistet gute Arbeit.
Gekauft habe ich sie bei "Hier-werden-ihre-Träume-wahr".de   


Ne im Ernst, bin auch mal gespannt wann die bereit stehen und wie schnell sie sich verbreiten.


----------



## Otep (23. September 2009)

*AW: Wer hat schon eine HD 5870 - und woher?*

Mich interessiert eher wie gut Sie ankommt... Probleme etc... was läuft was nicht, aber das werden wir nicht so schnell erfahren... ich überlege auch schon ob ich mir eine bestelle, aber ich warte lieber noch a bisserl...


----------



## 1z3m4n (23. September 2009)

*AW: Wer hat schon eine HD 5870 - und woher?*

dieser thread gehört eig in "blafasel" *hust*


----------



## Momchilo (23. September 2009)

*AW: Wer hat schon eine HD 5870 - und woher?*

Geizhals hat nun die ersten Karten gelistet, aber wie zu erwarten ist momentan noch keine verfügbar. Geizhals 5870
Ab 316€


----------



## cyphermax (23. September 2009)

*AW: Wer hat schon eine HD 5870 - und woher?*

Wieder viel Hype um nichts.Finde die Performance nicht gerade überragend.


----------



## 1z3m4n (23. September 2009)

*AW: Wer hat schon eine HD 5870 - und woher?*

die ersten Karten sind seit heute morgen schon überall zu finden...sogar Atelco listet die schon etc. und am ende isses doch eh wurst den lieferbar sind sie noch nicht!

Das einzigste was Interessiert ist welcher Shop sie zuerst als Status "auf Lager" hat


----------



## chakktheripper (23. September 2009)

*AW: Wer hat schon eine HD 5870 - und woher?*



cyphermax schrieb:


> Wieder viel Hype um nichts.Finde die Performance nicht gerade überragend.


nicht überragend ?? die iss auf augenhöhe mit deiner 4870x2 und das mit einem grafikchip, weniger stromaufnahme, leiser und günstiger .. also wenn dass nicht überragend ist, weiss ich auch nicht.
den hype an sich finde ich auch übertrieben.


----------



## Lahay (24. September 2009)

*AW: Wer hat schon eine HD 5870 - und woher?*

Vor 2 Wochen habe ich mir einen Rechner bestellt.
Und den, mit einer Zotac GTX285 AMP Edition.
Nur die Karte konnte mein Dealer nicht unter 3 Wochen besorgen.
Vor 2 Tagen habe ich von der HD 5870 erfahren.
Jetzt wollte ich natürlich diese Karte. (Obwohl ich nur schlechte Erfahrungen mit Radeon-Karten gemacht habe).
Das ist der Stand: 
Wer die HD 5870 unter 25 Tagen bekommt, ist ein Glückspilz.
Die Produktion läuft noch nicht wie gewollt und Europa ist wieder nur an dritter Stelle bei der Auslieferung.


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (25. September 2009)

*AW: Wer hat schon eine HD 5870 - und woher?*



> So ich habe mittlerweile schon 2 Stück verbaut. Die andere ist in meinem Zweitrechner und leistet gute Arbeit.
> Gekauft habe ich sie bei "Hier-werden-ihre-Träume-wahr".de


Ja da habe ich meine auch her!!

edit: ich wundere mich übrigens, dass es schon Bewertungen von Kunden in manchen Internetshops gibt.. ^^ ich glaube, auch bei alternate..


----------



## 1z3m4n (25. September 2009)

*AW: Wer hat schon eine HD 5870 - und woher?*

Ich habe meine Wände neu tapeziert....die eine Seite mit ein paar HD5870 und die anderen mit mehreren HD5850....besonders die Farbcombi der XFX und der ASUS Variante spiegeln sich gut mit meinem Schreibtisch wieder...ist mir echt gut gelungen...

also wer unbedingt eine brauch einfach mal vorbeischaun....hab noch 3 Rollen HD5870 da...wenn sich keiner meldet schmeiß ich sie weg oder schicke sie nach Afrika "HD5xxx für die Welt!" 

edit: Also ich würde nur 4 Sterne geben...der Tapeten kleber hatte es verdammt schwer die Teile festzuhalten!


----------



## Gast XXXX (25. September 2009)

*AW: Wer hat schon eine HD 5870 - und woher?*



kkammering@web.de schrieb:


> ...edit: ich wundere mich übrigens, dass es schon Bewertungen von Kunden in manchen Internetshops gibt.. ^^ ich glaube, auch bei alternate...



Das hab ich auch schon festgestellt.

Ein Bewerter mit Namen Chezard, hat nen Kumpel der die Karte als Sample hat
 und hat sie bei sich selber aber unter Wasser gesetzt.
Da frag ich mich, welcher namhafte Hersteller schon ne Wakü-Lösung parat hat?

Naja, ich hab gerade mal ALTERNATE ne Email geschrieben und gebeten diese Bewertungen zu löschen.
Bin gespannt ob die das machen.


----------



## Otep (25. September 2009)

*AW: Wer hat schon eine HD 5870 - und woher?*

Die Bewertungen bei ALternate sind eh oft für die Katz^^
Ich verstehe nicht warum die das nicht öfters mal Kontrollieren...
Die besten sind immer ich hab se, aber nicht von Alternate... Oder ASUS Mars... ich hab 2 Stück ^^


----------



## XE85 (25. September 2009)

*AW: Wer hat schon eine HD 5870 - und woher?*

Bei uns in Ö ist die Karte nirgends erhältlich - Ich hab an viele Shops Mails geschrieben - keiner konnte was sagen

die Bewertung bei Alternate is wirklich lustig - "..... ein Kumpel hat sie ...... Ich bin auf Wakü umgestiegen ... " 

mfg


----------



## D!str(+)yer (25. September 2009)

*AW: Wer hat schon eine HD 5870 - und woher?*

Ihr wisst aber schon, das es nicht nur Komplettkühler gibt und mit GPU-only Kühlern das Problemlos möglich ist 

Aber schon Lustig, auch wenn im Preisvergleich guckt, wie oft die Karten schon bewertet sind


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (25. September 2009)

*AW: Wer hat schon eine HD 5870 - und woher?*

Ich bin einfach mal gespannt wie sie so ankommt, wenn sie gut ankommt...ertse Probleme und und und aber ich bin so das ich erstmal die anderen vorschicke um zu testen ob es sich lohnt überhaupt ne Ati zu kaufen...da ich ja immerhin ne Gtx28er mein eigen nenne....


----------



## Mücke99 (25. September 2009)

*AW: Wer hat schon eine HD 5870 - und woher?*

Bin jetzt mal gespannt wann nVidia nachzieht?


----------



## Icke&Er (25. September 2009)

*AW: Wer hat schon eine HD 5870 - und woher?*



Mücke99 schrieb:


> Bin jetzt mal gespannt wann nVidia nachzieht?


 
Angeblich ende des Jahres!


----------



## CrSt3r (25. September 2009)

*AW: Wer hat schon eine HD 5870 - und woher?*

Wünschenswert wäre es, dann kommen die GTX285er raus und mit ein bisschen mehr € kommt dann eine "GTX380", *WENN* diese die Leistung bringt


----------



## 1z3m4n (25. September 2009)

*AW: Wer hat schon eine HD 5870 - und woher?*

Evtl gibt es ja jetzt mal wieder was wo nIvea  nicht mithalten kann...oO oder gibt es schon Gerüchte um eine neue?


----------



## Lahay (25. September 2009)

*AW: Wer hat schon eine HD 5870 - und woher?*

Fakt ist doch: Wer einen 24 Zoll Monitor (oder <) und eine aktuelle Grafikkarte über 300 Euro hat, 
kann die nächsten 6 Monate alle Spiele bei 36 fps und bei maximalen Einstellungen zocken.
Und nur darauf kommt es doch an. 
Natürlich ist eine verringerte Stromaufnahme bei Grafikkarten auch eine Kaufentscheidung.


----------



## Grützen Kurt mit Erdbeere (25. September 2009)

*AW: Wer hat schon eine HD 5870 - und woher?*

nach all den Ankündigungen und Gerüchten sowie Versprechungen, habe ich mir von den neuen Karten schon ne Ecke mehr an Performance-Plus erwartet.
oder täusche ich mich da??


----------



## drachenorden (25. September 2009)

*AW: Wer hat schon eine HD 5870 - und woher?*

... und spätestens, wenn Nvidia zum Weihnachtsgeschäft nachlegt, relativieren sich die Größen- bzw. Geschwindigkeitsverhältnisse wieder 

Manchmal lohnt sich etwas Geduld durchaus - und wer aktuell hardwareseitig gut aufgestellt ist, dennoch sofort zuschlägt, ärgert sich garantiert in ein paar Wochen erneut


----------



## Lahay (25. September 2009)

*AW: Wer hat schon eine HD 5870 - und woher?*



drachenorden schrieb:


> Manchmal lohnt sich etwas Geduld durchaus - und wer aktuell hardwareseitig gut aufgestellt ist, dennoch sofort zuschlägt, ärgert sich garantiert in ein paar Wochen erneut


Sehr weise Worte


----------



## Grützen Kurt mit Erdbeere (25. September 2009)

*AW: Wer hat schon eine HD 5870 - und woher?*

Geduld hat eben nicht jeder, zum Glück für die Firmen...
nur wenn´s danach geht hätten wir allen noch nen P2 bestenfalls nen P3, dann hätten wir am wenigsten Geld verbrannt.

dann wären nur die Texturen nicht so fein...


----------



## Casemodding_Maker (25. September 2009)

*AW: Wer hat schon eine HD 5870 - und woher?*

Schon kurz nach Relaise eine Karte zu kaufen ist nur Geld Verschwendung.


----------



## 1z3m4n (25. September 2009)

*AW: Wer hat schon eine HD 5870 - und woher?*



Casemodding_Maker schrieb:


> Schon kurz nach Relaise eine Karte zu kaufen ist nur Geld Verschwendung.



Wenn ich mir aber jetz nen neuen Rechner zusammenbaue kauf ich mir doch net erste ne 4xxx  un warte bis 5xxx Preiswerter wird...und an sich ist Hardware im Gegensatz zu damals sehr preiswert geworden!


----------



## Stingray93 (25. September 2009)

*AW: Wer hat schon eine HD 5870 - und woher?*



1z3m4n schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir aber jetz nen neuen Rechner zusammenbaue kauf ich mir doch net erste ne 4xxx  un warte bis 5xxx Preiswerter wird...und an sich ist Hardware im Gegensatz zu damals sehr preiswert geworden!



ich würde dann eher ein Mobo mit Onboard Graka nehmen und dann direkt die 5870 kaufen wenn sie <250€ kostet.


----------



## Casemodding_Maker (25. September 2009)

*AW: Wer hat schon eine HD 5870 - und woher?*



1z3m4n schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir aber jetz nen neuen Rechner zusammenbaue kauf ich mir doch net erste ne 4xxx  un warte bis 5xxx Preiswerter wird...und an sich ist Hardware im Gegensatz zu damals sehr preiswert geworden!


Naja,ich würde dann noch warten.Schließlich dauert es bei Nvidia ja noch.


----------



## Lahay (25. September 2009)

*AW: Wer hat schon eine HD 5870 - und woher?*

Zur jetzigen Zeit würde ich mir keine HD 5870 bestellen.
Was da alles noch kommt.
Aber wenn ihr Duke Nukem Forever in voller Auflösung spielen wollt, dann ist die Radeon, erste Wahl.


----------



## Two-Face (25. September 2009)

*AW: Wer hat schon eine HD 5870 - und woher?*

Ich werde mir keine zulegen. Ebenso wenig die anderen HD5xxx-Modelle und die Nvidia GTX3xx-Grafikkarten, die ja frühestens Anfang 2010 erscheinen. Ich warte noch ein paar Jahre ab, aber dann kommt ein komplett neuer Rechner her.


----------



## davehimself (25. September 2009)

*AW: Wer hat schon eine HD 5870 - und woher?*



Lahay schrieb:


> Aber wenn ihr Duke Nukem Forever in voller Auflösung spielen wollt, dann ist die Radeon, erste Wahl.



Wieso Duke Nukem Forever und wieso ist gerade DA die Radeon erste Wahl


----------



## Lahay (25. September 2009)

*AW: Wer hat schon eine HD 5870 - und woher?*

Das sollte ein Scherz sein.
Es gibt Produkte die weit vor ihrem Auslieferdatum angepriesen werden.
Hier der Wikipedia-Eintrag zu Duke Nukem Forever.
Die HD 5870 wird es nicht, vor November geben. Ist so eine Verkaufsstrategie.


----------



## minifan (25. September 2009)

*AW: Wer hat schon eine HD 5870 - und woher?*

Nicht vor November? Warum haben nun schon einige die Karte erhalten? klick


----------



## Lahay (25. September 2009)

*AW: Wer hat schon eine HD 5870 - und woher?*



minifan schrieb:


> Nicht vor November? Warum haben nun schon einige die Karte erhalten? klick


  [FONT=&quot]Wenn sich hier, der Erste, normalsterbliche, meldet, der eine HD 5870 hat und das vor November, dann straft ihr mich Lügen.[/FONT]


----------



## D!str(+)yer (25. September 2009)

*AW: Wer hat schon eine HD 5870 - und woher?*

Alles klar 
Wie gut das es nächste Woche so weit ist


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (25. September 2009)

*AW: Wer hat schon eine HD 5870 - und woher?*

Hab 3 stück verbaut...^^

Ne habe noch keine gefunden wo es die gibt.
Aber ich warte eh noch ab die G(T)300 noch nicht raus ist. Und die denn preis noch mal schön drücken werden. Villt kauf ich mir nächstes Jahre eine. dazu villt noch eine neues NT ich weiß nicht ob meine Enermax MODU82+ 425W aus reicht für einer 5870. Und ich warte noch ab bis Alternative kühler da sind. egal ob von Herstellern selber oder andren (wie AC,...). 
Das AMD Kühler is mir einfach immer zulaut und zum Ocen auch nicht so super geeignet.


----------



## Lahay (25. September 2009)

*AW: Wer hat schon eine HD 5870 - und woher?*

Ja, eine Woche später kommt auch schon Duke Nukem Forever raus!


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. September 2009)

*AW: Wer hat schon eine HD 5870 - und woher?*



Lahay schrieb:


> [FONT=&quot]Wenn sich hier, der Erste, normalsterbliche, meldet, der eine HD 5870 hat und das vor November, dann straft ihr mich Lügen.[/FONT]


 
In der zweiten Oktoberwoche werden die ersten erwartet, dann wird man auch welche hier im Forum antreffen, die welche kaufen werden.
Denen ist dann die 4890 zu langsam geworden.


----------



## minifan (26. September 2009)

*AW: Wer hat schon eine HD 5870 - und woher?*



Lahay schrieb:


> Ja, eine Woche später kommt auch schon Duke Nukem Forever raus!


 
Hast Quellen für deine Aussagen zum späten Start der 5xxx-Serie?
Oder Nvidia-Fanboy?


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (26. September 2009)

*AW: Wer hat schon eine HD 5870 - und woher?*

Duke Nukem kommt doch ehh nie wieder raus oder gibt es AKTUELLE Quellen die das Gegenteil behaupten!?


----------



## Zerebo (26. September 2009)

*AW: Wer hat schon eine HD 5870 - und woher?*

Da es schon Leute gibt die eine 5870 bereits besitzen,mit Fotobeweis,könnt ihr eure Fanboy Verschwörungstheorien für euch behalten.
Das die Verfügbarkeit am Anfang relativ schlecht sein wird,war schon vorher klar.
Also lasst bitte diese unsinnigen Diskusionen,ich würde hier lieber etwas von den Besitzern lesen,sobald es welche hier im Forum gibt.


----------



## 1z3m4n (26. September 2009)

*AW: Wer hat schon eine HD 5870 - und woher?*



Stingray93 schrieb:


> ich würde dann eher ein Mobo mit Onboard Graka nehmen und dann direkt die 5870 kaufen wenn sie <250€ kostet.



Ich denke es kommt immer darauf an wieviel Geld jeder in der Tasche hat...mir persönlich isses Wurst ob die 400 350 oder nur 300 Euro kostet....

Hatte damit gerechnet das en Rechner viel mehr kostet....kann mich noch an damals erinnern als de neuste Graka 500 Okken gekostet hat ;D


----------



## Lilienthal (26. September 2009)

*AW: Wer hat schon eine HD 5870 - und woher?*



			
				ALTERNATE Computerversand GmbH schrieb:
			
		

> Gesendet: Sa 26.09.2009 13:07
> 
> Sehr geehrte Kundin, sehr geehrter Kunde,
> 
> ...





			
				DHL Sendungsstatus schrieb:
			
		

> 26.09.09 00:00 Elektronische Sendungsdaten liegen vor
> 
> Nächster Schritt: Das Paket wird beim Eintreffen im Paketzentrum gescannt.





			
				alternate.de schrieb:
			
		

> Neues Produkt. Liefertermin laut Hersteller. Angekündigter Liefertermin: 29. September 2009.


Gruß Lilienthal


----------



## Tripleh84 (26. September 2009)

*AW: Wer hat schon eine HD 5870 - und woher?*

finde die karte Schwachsinn, egal wie schnell die ist. Solang ATI keine Physiks unterstützt, is alles schwachsinn. Fast jedes neue Game hat jetzt Physiks. Ich seh net ein ne 320€ Karte zu kaufen und dafür nicht alle Details in Spielen hab.Ich warte auf die GT300 von Nvidia.


----------



## KennyKiller (26. September 2009)

*AW: Wer hat schon eine HD 5870 - und woher?*



cyphermax schrieb:


> Wieder viel Hype um nichts.Finde die Performance nicht gerade überragend.


LOL das kann eigentlich nur ein Nvidia Fanboy sagen...
Leute mich kotzt diese ganze Fanboy ******* einfach nur an. Wenn ATI besser ist kauf ich ATI wenn nicht eben Nvidia, ganz einfach!


Tripleh84 schrieb:


> finde die karte Schwachsinn, egal wie schnell die ist. Solang ATI keine Physiks unterstützt, is alles schwachsinn. Fast jedes neue Game hat jetzt Physiks. Ich seh net ein ne 320€ Karte zu kaufen und dafür nicht alle Details in Spielen hab.Ich warte auf die GT300 von Nvidia.


Und noch einer! Aha sag mal welches Spiel unterstützt den PhysX(mit X!!!) Es gibt momentan ca. 5 Spiele die aber nicht gerade der Hammer sind!


----------



## Two-Face (26. September 2009)

*AW: Wer hat schon eine HD 5870 - und woher?*



Tripleh84 schrieb:


> finde die karte Schwachsinn, egal wie schnell die ist. Solang ATI keine Physiks unterstützt, is alles schwachsinn. Fast jedes neue Game hat jetzt Physiks. Ich seh net ein ne 320€ Karte zu kaufen und dafür nicht alle Details in Spielen hab.Ich warte auf die GT300 von Nvidia.



Und was bringt dir PhysX? "fast jedes Spiel unterstützt Physiks" haha selten so gelacht. Und dann nicht mal richitg "PhysX" schreiben können.

Es gibt doch tatsächlich Leute, die sinnlose Zerstörungseffekte und wallende Tücher als Kaufargument betrachten, echt unglaublich.

Und wenn die GTX3xx lansgamer sein sollten als die HD58xx? Kaufst du dir dann immernoch die GTX3xx?


----------



## NCphalon (26. September 2009)

*AW: Wer hat schon eine HD 5870 - und woher?*

@Tripleh84: mit DX11 is physikberechnung über GPU möglich un noch viel mehr also bleib ma geschmeidig


----------



## KennyKiller (26. September 2009)

*AW: Wer hat schon eine HD 5870 - und woher?*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Und was bringt dir PhysX? "fast jedes Spiel unterstützt Physiks" haha selten so gelacht. Und dann nicht mal richitg "PhysX" schreiben können.
> 
> Es gibt doch tatsächlich Leute, die sinnlose Zerstörungseffekte und wallende Tücher als Kaufargument betrachten, echt unglaublich.
> 
> Und wenn die GTX3xx lansgamer sein sollten als die HD58xx? Kaufst du dir dann immernoch die GTX3xx?


ja so ein Idiot(tripleh84)... keine Ahnung haben aber dumm rum labern. bestimmt son Mediamarkt bob "oh die karte hat kein PhysX und kein 15ghz oh voll blöde, außerdem steht nich dabei das sie UNGLAUBLICHE GRAFIKLEISTUNG hat, oh nee ich geh doch lieber zum Mediamarkt und kauf mir ne 8800gt für 300Euro!"


----------



## Tripleh84 (26. September 2009)

*AW: Wer hat schon eine HD 5870 - und woher?*

Ohje ATI Fanboys am Start. Ich hab selber ne ATI. Und ob ich jetzt Phüsiks, Fisiks oder Physkx schreibe. Ihr wisst genau was gemeint ist. Und ich hab mehr ahnung als ihr denkt. Und in den Mediamarkt gehn nur Noobs. Also regt euch mal nicht so auf. Fast jedes Spiel das ich Zocken will, hat PHYSKX. Also warum ne 320€ Karte kaufen die DX11 Unterstützt obwohl nichtmal 1 Game draußen ist. Ich sag nur, lieber auf Nvidia warten und dann die 5870er in den Himmel heben wenn diese dann immernoch schneller ist. 

P.s: NFS Shift,Batman,Resident Evil5, Sacred2, Red Faction ect. Alles neue Games die das Unterstützen.


----------



## Two-Face (26. September 2009)

*AW: Wer hat schon eine HD 5870 - und woher?*

Selten hab ich mit so einen Dreck anhören müssen. Wer sagt denn, das ich (oder wir) ATI-Fanboys sind? Jedes Spiel das du zocken willst, O.K., dann will ich jetzt mal eine Liste der Spiele sehen, die deiner Meinung nach PhysX bzw. CUDA unterstützen. 
Und dir scheint entgangen zu sein, dass mit DX11 Physik-Effekte auch ohne einen Exklusiv-Standard wie CUDA möglich ist.


----------



## boss3D (26. September 2009)

*AW: Wer hat schon eine HD 5870 - und woher?*



Tripleh84 schrieb:


> Und ich hab mehr ahnung als ihr denkt.


Dein Drang, dich rechtfertgen zu müssen, zeugt aber nicht gerade davon und Fachbegriffe sollten schon richtig geschrieben werden. Gerade wenn man von sich behaupten will, viel Ahnung zu haben. Nichts desto trotz dürfen sich die anderen User ihre Beleidigungen sparen ...

Dass nVidia DX11 herunterspielt, um die Flagge für PhysX hochhalten zu können, ist ja mittlerweile bekannt. Trotzdem denke ich, dass die Hersteller in Zukunft auf DX11 setzen werden, weil es einfach ein einheitlicher Standard ist und man damit keine Spieler aufgrund ihrer Hardware ausschließen würde. Des Weiteren bietet DX11 auch eine eigene Physik-Lösung.
_
PS: Nur weil ein Game PhysX unterstützt, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass man deswegen auf einer Geforce auch gleich mehr Effekte hat, als mit einer Radeon. Siehe z.B. Two Worlds._

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Tripleh84 (26. September 2009)

*AW: Wer hat schon eine HD 5870 - und woher?*

Ja Sorry, dann halt PhyskX. 

Nvidia spielt das halt runter, weil sie anscheinend Probleme damit haben. Aber das bekommen sie eh in den Griff!!


----------



## Lilienthal (26. September 2009)

*AW: Wer hat schon eine HD 5870 - und woher?*

Wow, der Umgangston hier ist doch rauer als ich dachte. 

Als sachlichen Beitrag hier eine List von Spielen die PhysX unterstüzen:


Age of Empires III
Gothic 3
Mass Effect
Tom Clancy's Ghost Recon Advanced Warfighter 2
Unreal Tournament 3
uvm. --> PhysX Spieleliste
Gruß Lilienthal


----------



## Two-Face (26. September 2009)

*AW: Wer hat schon eine HD 5870 - und woher?*



boss3D schrieb:


> Dein Drang, dich rechtfertgen zu müssen, zeugt aber nicht gerade davon und Fachbegriffe sollten schon richtig geschrieben werden. Gerade wenn man von sich behaupten will, viel Ahnung zu haben. Nichts desto trotz dürfen sich die anderen User ihre Beleidigungen sparen ...
> 
> Dass nVidia DX11 herunterspielt, um die Flagge für PhysX hochhalten zu können, ist ja mittlerweile bekannt. Trotzdem denke ich, dass die Hersteller in Zukunft auf DX11 setzen werden, weil es einfach ein einheitlicher Standard ist und man damit keine Spieler aufgrund ihrer Hardware ausschließen würde. Des Weiteren bietet DX11 auch eine eigene Physik-Lösung.
> 
> MfG, boss3D



dito, würd ich mal sagen. Übrigens ging es gerade nicht um DX11, sondern um PhysX und die Spiele, die das unterstützen. Offensichtlich kannst du meine Frage nicht beantworten, sonst hättest du jetzt nicht deartig gekontert.


----------



## boss3D (26. September 2009)

*AW: Wer hat schon eine HD 5870 - und woher?*

Scheint wohl keiner zu kapieren?! Ich sags nochmal:


boss3D schrieb:


> _PS: Nur weil ein Game PhysX unterstützt, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass man deswegen auf einer Geforce auch gleich mehr Effekte hat, als mit einer Radeon. Siehe z.B. Two Worlds._


Gothic 3 und Mass Effect sehen trotz dem ach so tollen PhysX-Support auf einer Radeon exakt gleich aus wie auf einer Geforce und zusätzliche Effekte lassen sich auch nicht aktivieren.

Die Liste der "wahren" PhysX-Games ist äußerst kurz und viele Top-Titel finden sich auch nicht gerade darunter:
- GRAW2
- UT3
- Cryostasis
- Sacred 2
Und vielleicht noch eine Hand voll mehr ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Two-Face (26. September 2009)

*AW: Wer hat schon eine HD 5870 - und woher?*



boss3D schrieb:


> Scheint wohl keiner zu kapieren?! Ich sags nochmal:
> 
> MfG, boss3D



Ich meinte damit Tripleh84


----------



## KennyKiller (26. September 2009)

*AW: Wer hat schon eine HD 5870 - und woher?*



Lilienthal schrieb:


> Wow, der Umgangston hier ist doch rauer als ich dachte.
> 
> Als sachlichen Beitrag hier eine List von Spielen die PhysX unterstüzen:
> 
> ...


sagmal wollt ihr mich verarschen???????? 
Diese spielen unterstützen vllt Ageia Physikx(was übrigens auch jede ATI untersützt) aber NICHT PhysX(einve veränderte Version von Nvidia! Für dieses gibt es nur sehr wenige Spiele, die man aber auch so spielen kann ohne diese, meiner Meinung nach nutzlosen Effekten...)
Hier übrigens die richtige Liste:
http://www.nzone.com/object/nzone_physxgames_home.html
Die einzigen guten Spiele sind meiner Meinung nach Mirros Edge und UT3.


----------



## Deadhunter (26. September 2009)

*AW: Wer hat schon eine HD 5870 - und woher?*

LOL, 

hier gehts ja mal gut ab, sooooo ich will mit machen. 

Bleibt mal locker. Die neunen ATI`s sind schon schön ne aber ganz ehrlich (hatte zwar nur nvidia bis jetzt außer mal ne 9550le  ) 

aber wenn ich mir die so von den Benchmark anschaue, gibt es für mich jetzt noch keine grund zu wechseln. habe 2x GTX 260.

Und wer eine GTX 295 oder GTX 285 hat der braucht meines erachtens auch noch nicht wechseln. die mehr leistung (bei der GTX 285) ist ja nicht so heftig das es sich lohnen würde 330 euro dafür zu zahlen. 

und gerade im meinem fall reicht die leistung auch noch dicke. 2mal die gtx 260 habe ich bei Crysis 54fps und bei gta4 58fps (im Benchmark) bei vollen details und 1680 x1050 und da ist die 5870 leider nicht wirklich schneller.

und die PhysX gedöhns ist schon schön bei Mirrors edge aber alls kaufgrund naja .

aber mal was anderes ich sage mal so Vor- und Nachteile gibt es ja bei beiden Seiten. 

und Die Gerüchte sind ja auch hartnäckig. 

aber was ich "FÜR MICH" sagen kann das das geschwätz wegen mikrorucklern nur heiße luft ist. 

wie gesagt 2xGTX 260 in GTA 4 bei 25fps (nacht,regen,Verkehr) und dann passiert nichts. 

bei ati höre ich immer das es probleme wegen treiber gibt, gerade bei neuen spielen kann es sein das diese erst mit dem nächsten Patch richtig laufen, bzw. Besser.

Bei Nvidia hatte ich so etwas noch nie. aber das höre bzw. lese ich halt nur so. 

müsste ich mal selber ausprobieren, und das gleich mit Crossfire soll ja angeblich auch so grottig sein aber wenn man mal auf youtube videos anschaut läuft da auch alles supi. 

naja fazit. selber ausprobieren und dann sieht man ja ob es was taugt. 

und es gibt ja auch noch die 2 wochen rückgabe recht. 

einfach mal ne 5870 holen anschauen und wenn sie nicht gefällt zurückschicken  

mfg Deadhunter


----------



## boss3D (26. September 2009)

*AW: Wer hat schon eine HD 5870 - und woher?*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Ich meinte damit Tripleh84


Ich weiß. Dein Posting ist mir nur zeitlich dazwischengekommen. Es sollte vor deinem sein ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Two-Face (26. September 2009)

*AW: Wer hat schon eine HD 5870 - und woher?*



KennyKiller schrieb:


> sagmal wollt ihr mich verarschen????????
> Diese spielen unterstützen vllt Ageia Physikx(was übrigens auch jede ATI untersützt) aber NICHT PhysX(einve veränderte Version von Nvidia! Für dieses gibt es nur sehr wenige Spiele, die man aber auch so spielen kann ohne diese, meiner Meinung nach nutzlosen Effekten...)



Diese Spiele unterstützen die Novodex-Engine, also doch PhysX. Nur ein Teil davon CUDA.

@Deadhunter: leider ist hier nicht jeder deiner Ansicht


----------



## KennyKiller (26. September 2009)

*AW: Wer hat schon eine HD 5870 - und woher?*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Diese Spiele unterstützen die Novodex-Engine, also doch PhysX. Nur ein Teil davon CUDA.
> 
> @Deadhunter: leider ist hier nicht jeder deiner Ansicht


Ja aber sie bieten bei Nvidia Karten keinen Vorteil so wie es auf der Nvidia Seite übrigens dargestellt wird.
Dieses PhysX( es ist einfach nur der Nachfolger von diesem Ageia Teil da, von Nvidia aufgekauft) unterstützen wie gesagt sehr wenige Spiele die zb: http://www.nzone.com/object/nzone_physxgames_home.html


----------



## Tripleh84 (26. September 2009)

*AW: Wer hat schon eine HD 5870 - und woher?*

Ich wollt hier kein Streß anzetteln, aber ich hasse es wenn man Karten so Hyped wie diese. Erstmal die Test abwarten und dann mit einer DX11 Karte von Nvidia vergleichen. Dann kann man mehr sagen.


----------



## boss3D (26. September 2009)

*AW: Wer hat schon eine HD 5870 - und woher?*



Deadhunter schrieb:


> Und wer eine GTX 295 oder GTX 285 hat der braucht meines erachtens auch noch nicht wechseln. die mehr leistung (bei der GTX 285) ist ja nicht so heftig das es sich lohnen würde 330 euro dafür zu zahlen.


Erstens kann man alte Grafikkarten verkaufen und zweitens leben wir bereits in einer Zeit, in der es sich auch für andere Eigenschaften lohnt, Geld zu investieren: Geringerer Stromverbrauch bei nahezu gleicher Leistung _(vgl. mit GTX 295)_, keine µRuckler, geringere Lautstärke, neues Feature-Set, etc. ...

_PS: Dass eine GTX 295 noch minimal schneller, als eine HD5870 ist, weiß ich, aber das ändert sich mit neuen optimierten Treibern sicher noch und wer weiß, ob nicht eine 2 GB Variante kommt. Außerdem kann man immer noch OCn._

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Two-Face (26. September 2009)

*AW: Wer hat schon eine HD 5870 - und woher?*



KennyKiller schrieb:


> Ja aber sie bieten bei Nvidia Karten keinen Vorteil so wie es auf der Nvidia Seite übrigens dargestellt wird.



Was meinst du mit Vorteil? Geschwindigeitsvorteil? Spielerischen Vorteil? Das bietet auch PhysX mit einer Ageia-Karte nicht. Höchtens CPU-PhysX, aber da ist die CPU-Optimierung totaler Schrott, wenn man das überhaupt Optimierung nennen darf. Hab die Erfahrung selbst gemacht, da ich 'nen P100-Accelerator im Rechner habe.


----------



## KennyKiller (26. September 2009)

*AW: Wer hat schon eine HD 5870 - und woher?*



Tripleh84 schrieb:


> Ich wollt hier kein Streß anzetteln, aber ich hasse es wenn man Karten so Hyped wie diese. Erstmal die Test abwarten und dann mit einer DX11 Karte von Nvidia vergleichen. Dann kann man mehr sagen.


es gibt schon nen Test! Radeon HD 5870: Die erste Direct-X-11-Grafikkarte im Benchmark-Test - Radeon HD 5870 Test, HD 5850, HD 5800, DirectX 11, Benchmark, Grafikkarte
Die 5870 ist ca. doppelt so gut wie die 4870 also wenn das kein grund für nen Hype ist dann weiß ich nicht...


Two-Face schrieb:


> Was meinst du mit Vorteil? Geschwindigeitsvorteil? Spielerischen Vorteil?


Ja ich meine dieses alte PhysX kann auch ATI bis es eben von Nvidia gekauft wurde.


----------



## boss3D (26. September 2009)

*AW: Wer hat schon eine HD 5870 - und woher?*



Tripleh84 schrieb:


> Ich wollt hier kein Streß anzetteln, aber ich hasse es wenn man Karten so Hyped wie diese.


Du musst dich ja nicht beteiligen. Keiner zwingt dich, die HD5870-Threads aufzusuchen, aber wenn du es tust, dann bitte sachlich bleiben, denn dass hier in erster Linie Interessierte rumlaufen, sollte klar sein ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Lilienthal (26. September 2009)

*AW: Wer hat schon eine HD 5870 - und woher?*

Für alle die was über PhysX lernen wollen (Bedarf ist ja offensichtlich):
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/t...38740-nvidia-physx-faq-pc-games-hardware.html



Tripleh84 schrieb:


> [...]und dann mit einer DX11 Karte von Nvidia vergleichen. [...]


*hust*


----------



## Two-Face (26. September 2009)

*AW: Wer hat schon eine HD 5870 - und woher?*



Lilienthal schrieb:


> Für alle die was über PhysX lernen wollen (Bedarf ist ja offensichtlich):
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/t...38740-nvidia-physx-faq-pc-games-hardware.html



Und jetzt? Danke, dass du mich zu etwas  verlinkst, was ich schon längst weiß.


----------



## KennyKiller (26. September 2009)

*AW: Wer hat schon eine HD 5870 - und woher?*

Ah genau das:
"Anfang 2008 kaufte Nvidia Physx-Erfinder und -Vermarkter Ageia auf und stellt die Produktion der dedizierten Physx-Karten ein. Die Physx-API (vormals auch als Novodex-Engine bekannt) wurde auf Nvidias GP-GPU-Schnittstelle CUDA portiert und für die Berechnung über die GPU zugänglich gemacht."
Das ist das alte(Ageia PhysX):
http://de.nzone.com/object/nzone_physxgames_home_de.html
Das ist das neue(Nvidia PhysX):
http://www.nzone.com/object/nzone_physxgames_home.html


----------



## Deadhunter (26. September 2009)

*AW: Wer hat schon eine HD 5870 - und woher?*

aber für die leute die gerne PhysX haben wollen, und ne ati haben möchten die sollen sich doch ne günstige 8800gts oder eine aus der 9ner reihe holen und die dafür einsetzen. 

diese möglichkeit gibt es ja auch noch.


----------



## Two-Face (26. September 2009)

*AW: Wer hat schon eine HD 5870 - und woher?*



Deadhunter schrieb:


> aber für die leute die gerne PhysX haben wollen, und ne ati haben möchten die sollen sich doch ne günstige 8800gts oder eine aus der 9ner reihe holen und die dafür einsetzen.
> 
> diese möglichkeit gibt es ja auch noch.



Was aktuelle Nvidia-Treiber aber unterbinden


----------



## boss3D (26. September 2009)

*AW: Wer hat schon eine HD 5870 - und woher?*



Deadhunter schrieb:


> aber für die leute die gerne PhysX haben wollen, und ne ati haben möchten die sollen sich doch ne günstige 8800gts oder eine aus der 9ner reihe holen und die dafür einsetzen.
> 
> diese möglichkeit gibt es ja auch noch.


_(Noch) _nicht für die doch recht große Masse der Vista-User und auch unter XP/W7 funktiniert das oftmals nicht einwandfrei. Die Treiber erledigen dann wahrscheinlich ihr Übriges ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## KennyKiller (26. September 2009)

*AW: Wer hat schon eine HD 5870 - und woher?*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Was aktuelle Nvidia-Treiber aber unterbinden


außer man wechselt eben die Karte wenn man schnell mal 15minuten Mirrors Edge zocken will^^ xd

Also mal ehrlich jeder der sich ein bisschen auskennt weiß doch dass dieses ganze PhysX zeug und auch DX10.1 einfach nur Marketing ist, kein großer Spielehersteller wird jemals auf sowas eingehn und damit ca. die hälfte seiner Kunden verrärgern.


----------



## Zerebo (26. September 2009)

*AW: Wer hat schon eine HD 5870 - und woher?*

Vor allem jetzt wo durch Direct X 11 sowohl Cuda als auch Stream nicht mehr Gebraucht werden und man statdessen über Direct Compute seine Sachen direkt für alle Karten programmieren kann.
Damit wird auch PhysX in seiner jetzigen Form wohl bald sterben.


----------



## RC-X (26. September 2009)

*AW: Wer hat schon eine HD 5870 - und woher?*

öööhh?!?

eig wollte unser Herr Spille gerne wissen, wer die ersten Besitzer einer HD 58x0 sind 

also BACK TO TOPIC!


----------



## NCphalon (26. September 2009)

*AW: Wer hat schon eine HD 5870 - und woher?*

nix gibts, hier wird diskutiert bis einer blutend in der ecke liegt xD


----------



## fresh_dumbledore (26. September 2009)

*AW: Wer hat schon eine HD 5870 - und woher?*

Ich werfe jetzt mal ganz einfach was in den Raum:
Die HD5000 sind jetzt die besten Karten am Markt!
Wer anderer Meinung ist soll sich jetzt vor der Gesamten Community  mit mir Prügeln!


----------



## Deadhunter (26. September 2009)

*AW: Wer hat schon eine HD 5870 - und woher?*

zzz glaube ich nicht


----------



## M4xw0lf (26. September 2009)

*AW: Wer hat schon eine HD 5870 - und woher?*

achtung: extremer OFF-TOPIC - alarm! 
lest nochmal den threadtitel und überlegt euch dann was ihr schreibt. und etwas mehr gelassenheit im umgang miteinander wäre auch angebracht.

PS: ich sehe grade dass hier schon mal daran erinnert wurde, aber egal. vielleicht hält doppelt genäht besser


----------



## KennyKiller (26. September 2009)

*AW: Wer hat schon eine HD 5870 - und woher?*

machst du jetzt einen auf Mod oder was?
Niemand hat ne 5870(außer vllt ein paar PC Magazine) also kann dieser Thread auch geclosed werden.


----------



## eVoX (26. September 2009)

*AW: Wer hat schon eine HD 5870 - und woher?*



KennyKiller schrieb:


> machst du jetzt einen auf Mod oder was?
> Niemand hat ne 5870(außer vllt ein paar PC Magazine) also kann dieser Thread auch geclosed werden.


Muss es dir umbedingt ein Mod sagen, es gibt genug Threads wo man diskutieren kann und im Luxx haben schon welche durch pics gezeigt das, dass einige die Karte schon besitzen.


----------



## der8auer (27. September 2009)

*AW: Wer hat schon eine HD 5870 - und woher?*

In diesem Thema bestehen 82 Posts der 84 aus Fangeflame/Offtopic/Spam. Ich habe hier immer mitgelesen. Wenn die Moderation der Meinung wäre, dass das Thema zu sollte wäre es schon längst der Fall also immer ruhig bleiben. 

Was ich hier nicht (mehr!) lesen will:
-Fangeflame
-Beleidigungen
-Unsachliche Diskussionen.

Ansonsten könnt ihr hier gerne weiterdiskutieren.

mfg
der8auer


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. September 2009)

*AW: Wer hat schon eine HD 5870 - und woher?*



eVoX schrieb:


> ... und im Luxx haben schon welche durch pics gezeigt das, dass einige die Karte schon besitzen.


 
So sieht es aus und deshalb verstehe ich die Aufregung nicht, die ersten hier im Forum haben sicher schon bestellt und wenn sie ihre bekommen haben, können sie ja Bilden posten.


----------



## 1z3m4n (27. September 2009)

*AW: Wer hat schon eine HD 5870 - und woher?*



M4xw0lf schrieb:


> lest nochmal den threadtitel und überlegt euch dann was ihr schreibt.



Ich hab noch keine


----------



## Tom3004 (27. September 2009)

*AW: Wer hat schon eine HD 5870 - und woher?*

Findet ihr überhaupt das sich der Umstieg lohnt von z.B. einer GTX 285 auf eine HD neue ATI 5000 
Ich hab noch kein Shop gesehen, wo die HD 5000 Serie als lagernd angeboten wurde ! 
Ich finde Ati, hätte sich mal besser rüsten sollen


----------



## D!str(+)yer (27. September 2009)

*AW: Wer hat schon eine HD 5870 - und woher?*

SAPPHIRE TECHNOLOGY RADEON HD 5870 - 1 GB GDDR5 - PCI-EXPRESS 2.0 Preisvergleich Schnäppchen billig Angebot SAPPHIRE TECHNOLOGY RADEON HD 5870 - 1 GB GDDR5 - PCI-EXPRESS 2.0

Dort ist schon was lagernd, aber das lassen die sich auch fürstlich bezahlen


----------



## johnnyGT (27. September 2009)

*AW: Wer hat schon eine HD 5870 - und woher?*

ATI HD5870 1024MB Powercolor 2xDVI HDMI DisplayPort - HiQ24 Onlineshop - Aus Liebe zur Hardware!
hier in 24 stunden verfügbar !


----------



## der8auer (27. September 2009)

*AW: Wer hat schon eine HD 5870 - und woher?*

Wartet am besten mindestens noch eine Woche. Die Preise am Anfang sind sowieso abartig und auf die Verfügbarkeitsanzeigen würde ich, vorallem am Wochenende, gar nichts geben.


----------



## Da_Frank (27. September 2009)

*AW: Wer hat schon eine HD 5870 - und woher?*

Also ich hab se im CF und gehen auf meinem 65" schon ordentlich ab, wobei immer noch Microruckler zu bemängeln sind


----------



## Two-Face (27. September 2009)

*AW: Wer hat schon eine HD 5870 - und woher?*



Da_Frank schrieb:


> Also ich hab se im CF und gehen auf meinem 65" schon ordentlich ab, wobei immer noch Microruckler zu bemängeln sind



Ich denke hier herrscht Beweisphoto-Pflicht!


----------



## slayerdaniel (27. September 2009)

*AW: Wer hat schon eine HD 5870 - und woher?*

Könnte man den Thread nicht auch um die HD5850 erweitern? Meine is schon bestellt  mal sehn wann die kommt


----------



## GoZoU (27. September 2009)

*AW: Wer hat schon eine HD 5870 - und woher?*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Ich denke hier herrscht Beweisphoto-Pflicht!



Das denke ich auch, ansonsten werden wir die betroffenen  Post als Spam entsorgen .

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## mr_sleeve (27. September 2009)

*AW: Wer hat schon eine HD 5870 - und woher?*

Ich denke das man den Beitrag aufgrund eines kleinen Scherz dann trotzdem stehen lassen kann oder wie sehen die Moderatoren das?


----------



## Deadhunter (27. September 2009)

*AW: Wer hat schon eine HD 5870 - und woher?*

eben, seit doch nicht so streng

jo ich bin auch mal gespannt wie sich die Preis nach 3 wochen einpendeln.

vll bei 250 euro )))))

mfg Deadhunter


----------



## GoZoU (27. September 2009)

*AW: Wer hat schon eine HD 5870 - und woher?*

Ihr legt aber auch alles auf die Goldwaage  Eigentlich dachte ich, der Smiley ist verständlich...aber was solls .

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## der8auer (27. September 2009)

slayerdaniel schrieb:


> Könnte man den Thread nicht auch um die HD5850 erweitern? Meine is schon bestellt  mal sehn wann die kommt



Jap habe ich im Titel geändert


----------



## gangville (27. September 2009)

hi,

also man muss auf jeden fall wissen, das die spielehersteller diese karte schon längst in den händen gehalten haben, da sie spiele darauf programmieren lassen.
die spielehersteller kriegen grafikkarten, die ihr erst in den nächsten 5 monate hört.

es ist also högstwarscheinlich, dass ein spieleherstellermitarbeiter schon die karte getestet hat.

Bis jetzt hat noch keiner die Karte im Privatgebrauch.


----------



## gangville (27. September 2009)

Auf jeden fall wenn die karte raus kommt, hat nvidia einen richtigen konkurenten.
Für einen Kunden ist die Leistung und Treiberfunktionalität wichtig.
Ati bietet beides, welches Nvidia extreme Treiberprobleme hat.
Hoffe der neue Betatreiber 191.er wird die Probleme beheben.


----------



## Autokiller677 (27. September 2009)

Welche Treiberprobleme hat nVidia denn?
Ich hatte weder mit den 180ern noch mit den 190ern Probleme, und wir werden ja sehen, ob die Karten wirklich Konkurenz sind, wenn die GT300er von nVidia mal da sind.... Aber im Moment hat ATi klar die Nase vorn, wobei man natürlich eine alte Gen mit einer neuen vergleicht... aber wer zuerst kommt verkauft zuerst


----------



## Rizzard (27. September 2009)

*AW: Wer hat schon eine HD 5870 - und woher?*



D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> SAPPHIRE TECHNOLOGY RADEON HD 5870 - 1 GB GDDR5 - PCI-EXPRESS 2.0 Preisvergleich Schnäppchen billig Angebot SAPPHIRE TECHNOLOGY RADEON HD 5870 - 1 GB GDDR5 - PCI-EXPRESS 2.0
> 
> Dort ist schon was lagernd, aber das lassen die sich auch fürstlich bezahlen



Genau diese Karte hatte ich gerade auch erpicht, aber bei dem Preis muss ich mir gleich die Nase rumpfen. Wird aber bestimmt welche geben die da zuschlagen.


----------



## Shi (27. September 2009)

Kann man den Titel nicht auch noch um 5770/5750 erweitern? Ich finde diese Karten weitaus interessanter.


----------



## eVoX (27. September 2009)

Shi schrieb:


> Kann man den Titel nicht auch noch um 5770/5750 erweitern? Ich finde diese Karten weitaus interessanter.


Das macht grad keins Sinn oder kannst du die schon irgendwo bestellen?


----------



## Shi (27. September 2009)

Naja, die kommen doch auch bald raus!


----------



## Rizzard (27. September 2009)

Shi schrieb:


> Naja, die kommen doch auch bald raus!



Meines Wissens kommen die noch nicht so "bald" raus, das wird nach der 5870/5850 schon noch etwas dauern.


----------



## gangville (27. September 2009)

hi,

Wenn ich mir die Preise von Amd Prozessoren ansehe im vergleich von intel, da gibt es auch schon einen unterschied.
Amd bitet mit deinen Grafikkarten FPS für wenig geld.

Ich selber besitze ein Intel i5 mit einer Geforce gtx 275 xxx.

Es gibt leute die wirklich probleme mit den 190.er Treiber haben.
Zumindest ich gehörte dazu.
Vill lag es auch an den neuen Sockel vom i5 ider so.
Ist ja auch egal, der neue Betatreiber 191.er hat mein Problem behoben


----------



## der8auer (27. September 2009)

Shi schrieb:


> Kann man den Titel nicht auch noch um 5770/5750 erweitern? Ich finde diese Karten weitaus interessanter.



Nein es bleibt bei den 2. Wenn es so weit ist kann dazu auch ein seperates Thema geöffnet werden.

@ gangville: Also ich habe 0 Probleme mit den Nvidiatreibern. Was meinst du denn genau?

edit: Ah gerade gelesen, dass die Probleme behoben sind. Dann ist es ja egal


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. September 2009)

Dass zuerst die teuren Karten rauskommen ist ja nichts Neues.
Bin es eine 5770 geben wird, dauert das sicher noch bis zum Frühjahr.
ATI wartet jetzt auf Nvidia und schiebt dann eine 5870 X² nach.


----------



## roadgecko (27. September 2009)

*AW: Wer hat schon eine HD 5870 - und woher?*



Lahay schrieb:


> Vor 2 Wochen habe ich mir einen Rechner bestellt.
> Und den, mit einer Zotac GTX285 AMP Edition.
> Nur die Karte konnte mein Dealer nicht unter 3 Wochen besorgen.
> Vor 2 Tagen habe ich von der HD 5870 erfahren.
> ...



Errinert mich an die frühen 8800GT zeiten


----------



## X-2ELL (28. September 2009)

interessante Morgenlektüre. Ich bin mal gespannt, wann die ersten Leute die Karten besitzen und selbst ein wenig was zu der Leistung in die Runde werfen.
Ich persönlich werde mich noch eine Weile an meiner 4890 aufhalten. Ich denke auch, dass es interessant ist was Nvidia da noch so nachlegt. Mir ist das P/L-Verhältnis wichtig und danach richtet sich meine Kaufentscheidung. Ob nun Nvidia oder ATI, das is mir Wurst.

Grüße


----------



## eVoX (28. September 2009)

Hier ist die Karte in 2-3 Tagen versandfertig: Club3D Radeon HD5870 Retail - computeruniverse.net


----------



## Lahay (28. September 2009)

Also ich lese da:

_Bestellartikel, Lieferzeit ca. 1-2 Wochen
Nach Bestelleingang erhalten Sie innerhalb von 2 Arbeitstagen eine E-Mail mit dem voraussichtlichen Liefertermin.**_


----------



## eVoX (28. September 2009)

Stimmt, aber vor 2 Stunden stand noch was anderes.


----------



## drachenorden (28. September 2009)

*@X-2ELL*


> Ich denke auch, dass es interessant ist was Nvidia da noch so nachlegt. Mir ist das P/L-Verhältnis wichtig und danach richtet sich meine Kaufentscheidung. Ob nun Nvidia oder ATI, das is mir Wurst.



Dem kann ich nur beipflichten; der Hype um die die 58xx ist ja nur menschlich und üblich, aber vor Erscheinen der GT300 eine endgültige Kaufentscheidung zu fällen, würde ich nicht.

In jedem Fall begrüßenswert, dass AMD/ATI offenbar gute Arbeit geleistet hat, was die vielen Vorabtests aussagen - bleibt eben nur die Frage, wie lange das so sein wird ...


----------



## Two-Face (28. September 2009)

Cryten schrieb:


> Ich wünsche diejenigen unter Euch die sich eine HD58xx kaufen viel glück. Ich hoffe Euch ist bewusst das es die "erste" dx11 reihe an Karten sein wird und es absolut keinen Sinn macht jetzt eine zu kaufen.
> 
> *ATI= SPD like*
> 
> ...


 
Jaja, wenn Nvidia ihre GTX3xx früher rausgebracht und die ähnlich performant wie die HD5870 wäre, hättest du mit Sicherheit schon vier davon im Rechner. 
Mal ganz davon abgesehen, dass man die Skalierung bei vier GPUs in Relation zu zwei oder drei eh vergessen kann - die Technik ist in meinen Augen immernoch nicht ganz ausgereift.

Ach übrigens; 1. macht die SPD bessere Politik als CDU/CSU (sind zwar beide doof, aber würde niemals die Union wählen)
                   2. nach Farben zu urteilen, müsste Nvidia doch eher den Grünen zu zuordnen sein oder nicht?


----------



## McZonk (28. September 2009)

So es reicht mir jetzt mit diesen Flamewars. Lest nochmal genau den Threadtitel durch - Da geht es nicht darum ob der GT300 nun besser ist oder nicht. Das weiß ganz alleine Nvidia bisher!

Wenn ich hier noch irgendwelche Anspielung auf den Flamewar lese, räum ich radikal auf - und glaubt es mir: Beim Aufräumen belass ich es nicht, es winken gelbe und rote Kärtchen für den, der meint sich hier profilieren zu müssen.

Im speziellen an Cryten: Wenn dich die 5870 in keinster Weise interessiert, glaube ich auch nicht dass du diesem Thread konstruktiv etwas beisteuern kannst. Dein Gehetze hier unterlässt du bitte zukünftig - das schießt am Thema nämlich vorbei.


----------



## Malkav85 (28. September 2009)

Hier mal wieder back to topic und einfach die destruktiven und inkompetenen Beiträge ignorieren bzw. mal den Mods zuwinken 

Gibt es denn eigentlich im Mom nur Referenzlayout Karten oder auch "eigenständige" ?


----------



## McZonk (28. September 2009)

Sapphire hat afaik was eigenes in der Pipeline. Wäre definitiv mal nen Review wert *grübel*


----------



## GlockRoXx (28. September 2009)

und mal wieder nen ganzer Thread mit Offtopic rumgelaber -.- 

Es ist gefragt: Wer hat schon ne Hd 5870, woher und was sind eure Eindrücke?

Ich habe mir die Club 3D Hd 5850 vorbestellt und werde mal sehen, wann die tatsächlich im Shop als Verfügbar angezeigt wird...bei Hardwareversand steht als Termin der 30.9! Bin mal gespannt ob es dann wirklich soweit ist 

Ich nehme mal an, dass hier noch niemand die 5850 hat oder?


----------



## Malkav85 (28. September 2009)

McZonk schrieb:


> Sapphire hat afaik was eigenes in der Pipeline. Wäre definitiv mal nen Review wert *grübel*


 
Du hast zuviel Geld und Zeit


----------



## Tom3004 (28. September 2009)

MalkavianChild85 schrieb:


> Du hast zuviel Geld und Zeit


Also ich finde das Desgin nicht so gelungen sieht irgendwie so "gefälscht" aus 
Wann kommt eigentlich eine HD 5870X2 `?


----------



## darkfabel (28. September 2009)

habe mir übers inet eine 5850 vorbstellt die werde ich verkaufe da ich im fachandel neben an eine 5870 für 260€ bekomme.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (28. September 2009)

Tom3004 schrieb:


> Also ich finde das Desgin nicht so gelungen sieht irgendwie so "gefälscht" aus
> Wann kommt eigentlich eine HD 5870X2 `?



Es steht Oktober im Raum, aber das sind nur Gerüchte


----------



## Xion4 (28. September 2009)

Also ich werde auch auf ne Kühlung a la Toxic/Vapor warten. Es gibt kein besseres System auf dem Markt, im Bereich Lüftkühlung ab Werk.


----------



## der8auer (28. September 2009)

Ich würde eher später schätzen. AMD wird warten bis Nvidia die neuen Karten auf den Markt bringt um dann mit der HD5870X2 zu kontern.


----------



## Zerebo (28. September 2009)

Eine HD5870 Vapor-X mit 2GB Ram, genau darauf warte ich. 
Aber vlt. halte ich es auch aus bis die Nvidia Karten kommen um dann zu vergleichen.
Aber mal zum Thema.Hat den jetzt noch keiner eine 5870/5850?
In irgendwelchen Läden müssen die Dinger doch schon vorrätig gewesen sein.

Edit:
Ich seh grad in anderen Foren haben schon welche ihre Karten:
http://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/showpost.php?p=12955413&postcount=1071
Was los Leute?So ausgiebig am testen, dass ihr keine Zeit habt hier mal ne Rückmeldung zu geben?


----------



## XE85 (29. September 2009)

vll wirds ja langsam was - mein Händler hat jetzt 1. Oktober als mommentan aktuellen Liefertermin

mfg


----------



## davehimself (29. September 2009)

heute ist es soweit. die wohl erste lieferbare karte wo man absolut sicher sein kann, dass dies auch stimmt. nämlich alternate

ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Grafik - PCIe-Karten ATI - Radeon HD5000 - XFX HD5870


----------



## bofrost (29. September 2009)

Jetzt gehts loos


----------



## slayerdaniel (29. September 2009)

Richtig los gehts denke ich erst mit der 5850, denke dadrauf warten mehr.
Hoffe der Test kommt bald on. CB arbeitet auch schon fleissig dran, und die schwärmen im Forum schon von ihr


----------



## D!str(+)yer (29. September 2009)

Die Karten bei AT sind noch nicht lagernd 
"Versandfertig innerhalb von 24 Stunden"

Die Glücklichen Vorbesteller könnten höchsten Glück haben....


----------



## davehimself (29. September 2009)

und schon sind alle weg..war natürlich klar, aber immerhin gut zu wissen, dass die karten bereits beim händler sind/waren


----------



## boss3D (29. September 2009)

Also laut geizhals gibt es noch ein paar shops mit verfügbaren HD5870ern ...

Sapphire HD5870

MfG, boss3D


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (29. September 2009)

laut Hardwareversand.de sind die 5850er von Club3D ab dem 30.9. lieferbar.. da bin ich mal gespannt^^ hatte nämlich nach sehr langem hin und her nun auch eine bestellt.. 

edit: ich habe gerade festgestellt das die gleiche Karte - nur halt von Saphire- im gleichen Shop über 40€ mehr kostet.. wer hat denn bitte so viel Geld zu verschenken, nur damit der Aufkleber von Saphire drauf is?? ^^


----------



## slayerdaniel (29. September 2009)

da ist soweit ich weiss Dirt 2 dabei, aber hab mir dort auch schon vor ner weile die Club3d vorbestellt


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (29. September 2009)

naja gut, dann gehts ja noch..   hehe..


----------



## Lilienthal (29. September 2009)

Ich habe heute meine Sapphire HD5870, die ich am 25.09 bei Alternate bestellt hatte, erhalten.
(Falls es noch wen kümmert)


----------



## Micha-Stylez (29. September 2009)

Lilienthal schrieb:


> Ich habe heute meine Sapphire HD5870, die ich am 25.09 bei Alternate bestellt hatte, erhalten.
> (Falls es noch wen kümmert)




Mach mal nen Pic wenn´s geht ?



Mfg Micha


----------



## D!str(+)yer (29. September 2009)

Lilienthal schrieb:


> Ich habe heute meine Sapphire HD5870, die ich am 25.09 bei Alternate bestellt hatte, erhalten.
> (Falls es noch wen kümmert)




Hier herrscht Bilder-Beweis-Pflicht


----------



## slayerdaniel (29. September 2009)

Lilienthal schrieb:


> Ich habe heute meine Sapphire HD5870, die ich am 25.09 bei Alternate bestellt hatte, erhalten.
> (Falls es noch wen kümmert)



Wie sieht das restliche Sys aus?


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (29. September 2009)

> Ich habe heute meine Sapphire HD5870, die ich am 25.09 bei Alternate bestellt hatte, erhalten.


WHAT? Bitte Fotos beifügen!!


----------



## DiE_FiesE_FliesE (29. September 2009)

Habe heute meine XFX HD 5870 von Alternate erhalten (Hatte sie am Release Tag um 17 Uhr bestellt (direkt nach dem Nachhause kommen  )
Mein erster Gedanken : Was ein Brocken  Sie ist wirklich leise, mein CNPS 9900 ist selbst mit nur 1000 U/Min lauter. Belaste ich nur die Grafikkarte höre ich ein Leises Rauschen, sobald ich aber mein Headset auf habe (ohne das da Töne rauskommen, ist nicht geschlossen) hör ich schon nichtsmehr. Im Spiel hört man dann wieder den CNPS 9900 was aber immer noch sehr leise ist (zugriffsgeräusche von HDD sind lauter). 

Habe ein Aplus El Diablo mit einem 140 mm Lüfter der direkt die Karte anpustet (bzw. in diese beiden Windkanäle hinten dran), die Karte bleibt bei Vollast nach gut 15 Minuten immer noch 64 Grad Kühl. 

Ich Downloade grade noch den 3D-Mark dann kann ich auch dazu eine Aussage machen. Crysis läuft aber mit 1920x1200 mit vollen Details auf DX9 mit 8xAA mit 41 fps Flüssig, da hatte mein 8800GT SLI grad mal 18 fps .

Wenn fragen sind bitte nur zu. Ich versuche so gut zu Antworten wies geht 

Bilder gibts gleich wenn gewünscht


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (29. September 2009)

@ DiE_FiesE_FliesE: deine sysprofiles lassen sich (zumindest bei mir) nicht anschauen


----------



## DiE_FiesE_FliesE (29. September 2009)

Ich unterstell jetz einfach mal das Fotos gewünscht werden  

Werfe die einfach mal in den Raum, sorry für die schlechte Qualität bin gerade erst nach Hause gekommen und habe die schnell mit dem Handy geknipst. Und JA ich weiß auch das man die Bilder in den Post integrieren kann, aber wie gesagt die wurden vor nichtmal einer Minute mit dem Handy geschossen, noch keine Zeit für PS  

p290909_1658.jpg - Saved.im

p290909_165801.jpg - Saved.im

p290909_1659.jpg - Saved.im

p290909_165902.jpg - Saved.im

p290909_1702.jpg - Saved.im

p290909_1703.jpg - Saved.im

p290909_170301.jpg - Saved.im

p290909_170401.jpg - Saved.im

p290909_1706.jpg - Saved.im


----------



## DiE_FiesE_FliesE (29. September 2009)

kkammering@web.de schrieb:


> @ DiE_FiesE_FliesE: deine sysprofiles lassen sich (zumindest bei mir) nicht anschauen



Ja irgendwie scheint PCGH was gegen meine Sig zu haben, aber ist auch nicht akuell. Mein System : 

AMD Phenom II x4 955 (@ 4x3,8 GhZ)
G.Skill 4096 MB DDR3-1600 Ram
MSI 790FX-GD70 Winki-Edition
XFX HD 5870 (wer hätts gedacht  )
Hitachi Deskstar 7K1000.B 1000 GB
LG GH-22LS
Aplus El Diablo
Aerocool HorsePower 750 Watt NT 
Zalman CNPS 9900 LED


----------



## Stingray93 (29. September 2009)

sysProfile: ID: 45995 - DiE_FiesE_FliesE
das ist der Link.
@ DiE_FiesE_FliesE:
du musst der Gruppe "Sysprofile User" beitreten um weiterhin eine Sysprofile Signatur zu verwenden!


----------



## DiE_FiesE_FliesE (29. September 2009)

Stingray93 schrieb:


> sysProfile: ID: 45995 - DiE_FiesE_FliesE
> das ist der Link.
> @ DiE_FiesE_FliesE:
> du musst der Gruppe "Sysprofile User" beitreten um weiterhin eine Sysprofile Signatur zu verwenden!



Da schein ich irgendwas verpasst zu haben  Aber wie gesagt das Sys da ist nicht aktuell, das ist noch das AM2+ System. Aber danke für den Tipp


----------



## DiE_FiesE_FliesE (29. September 2009)

Ok habe den Schwa... äh den 3DMark 06 laufen lassen (ohne Optimierungen und 1000 Programme im Hintergrund  ) und ich muss sagen ich bin beeindruckt. 

3dmark58701.jpg - Saved.im

Soviel hatte ich bisher nur mit meinem SLI und die CPU läuft immoment grad einmal auf 3,6 GhZ. Die 20000er Marke sollte also mit ein bisschen Optimieren und OC auf jeden Fall fallen. 

Gut gemacht ATI/AMD


----------



## Crymes (29. September 2009)

Hallo,
Ich hab gerade bei Alternate vorbeigeschaut und gesehen, dass die Power Cooler HD 5870 innerhalb von 24 Stunden lieferbar ist.

MfG, Langsamfalter


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (29. September 2009)

die 20000marke solltest auf jeden fall schaffen!  den 955 kannste ja auch locker flockig auf 3800mhz laufen lassen.. zudem die treiber ja noch optimiert werden..!


----------



## DiE_FiesE_FliesE (29. September 2009)

Eben das ist noch ein Alpha Treiber, die 20000er Marke sollte locker geknackt werden. 

Ich finde nicht nur die Leistung der 5870 so genial, sondern wie sie präsentiert wird. Man hört das gute Stück nicht, es wird nicht wirklich warm, das Netzteil hat kaum was zu tun und sie sieht einfach IMBA aus wenn man sie in der Hand hält 

Alles in allem ein Top Packet. Dafür sind 350 Euro mehr als Fair 

Ich werde mich noch an einem Ausführlichen Review versuchen sobald ich dafür Zeit habe, aber erstmal will ich die ganze Spielesammlung einmal durchbenchen


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (29. September 2009)

ja dann viel Vergnügen!! 
 hab mir die 5850 bestellt für 203€, hoffe das sie auch ihr Geld wert ist..


----------



## JvH (29. September 2009)

Ich glaube der 06er ist nicht repräsentativ. Ich hab seinerzeit mit `nem C2D E8200 @4,1Ghz und `ner übertakteten GF 8800GTS G92 schon knapp über 15k im 06er gehabt. 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=144944&stc=1&d=1254247004


----------



## Stingray93 (29. September 2009)

Würd mich auch interessieren was sie im Vantage reißt!


----------



## DiE_FiesE_FliesE (29. September 2009)

JvH schrieb:


> Ich glaube der 06er ist nicht repräsentativ. Ich hab seinerzeit mit `nem C2D E8200 @4,1Ghz und `ner übertakteten GF 8800GTS G92 schon knapp über 15k im 06er gehabt.
> 
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=144944&stc=1&d=1254247004



Logisch ist er nicht repräsentativ, zumal er Stark vom Treiber abhängig ist, welcher sich momentan noch im Alpha Stadium befindet. 

Aber wenn ich nur eine Spiele Screen gepostet hätte hätte sofort jemand nach dem 3DMark Score gebrüllt. 

Ich halte auch nicht viel vom 3D Mark. Synthetisch aber nun mal Standard und ich habe kein Vista sodass der Vantage leider nicht zum Einsatz kommen kann.
Crysis ist da viel Aussagekräftiger, eine so hohe Framerate hatte ich nicht einmal mit meinem SLI.


----------



## thysol (29. September 2009)

Hab mir jetzt auch ne MSI 5850 vorbestellt.


----------



## Gast XXXX (30. September 2009)

Die erste ist endlich bei ALTERNATE zu ergattern.


----------



## XFX-Rocker (30. September 2009)

Hab 2 bestellt


----------



## slayerdaniel (30. September 2009)

laut Hardwareversand-Nachricht sollen die ersten 5850 wohl am 01.10 die Lager verlassen. Dann wäre sie perfekt zum Samstag da


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (30. September 2009)

die sollen ja heute bereits da eintreffen (lt. Hardwareversand.de), wenn die morgen rausgehen, dann sollten sie ja eingentlich schon am Fr da sein.. zumindest bin ich das von DHL gewohnt..


----------



## slayerdaniel (30. September 2009)

tja, sehe grad, kein Liefertermin für die 5850. War entweder nur nen Standardtext das se morgen kommen um uns bei der Stange zu halten oder die Karten die morgen geliefert werden sind schon alle weg u reserviert für die Vorbesteller.


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (30. September 2009)

Jo hab ich gesehen. Sogar der Preis ist um 5€ auf 208,10€ gestiegen. Ich habe am 28.9. bestellt und da gab's "grünes Licht" bzw da stand ""ab 31.9. lieferbar".
Jetzt steht dort:
"Es gibt keinen festen Liefertermin. Eine Lieferzeit von über einer Woche ist möglich."  :/
Hoffe du hast recht, dass die reserviert sind für uns Vorbesteller..^^


----------



## XE85 (30. September 2009)

Also ich habe gerade beschlossen meine 4870X2 weiter zu benutzen - mindestens bis zum GT300 - nachdem mich mein Händler des Vertrauens grad informiert hat das es noch länger dauern könnte

mfg


----------



## Lilienthal (30. September 2009)

Sorry, dass ich keine Bilder mitgeliefert habe. 

Ich liefer heute abend nach. Einen Rechner um die Grafikkarte herum habe ich noch nicht, da könnt ihr mir dann noch helfen.


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (30. September 2009)

> Also ich habe gerade beschlossen meine 4870X2 weiter zu benutzen


die könntest du ja wohl noch wesentlich länger benutzten oder bei ebay verticken und für das gleiche Geld ne 5870 kaufen..  denn 300 wirst bei ebay schon kriegen, wenn du dich gut anstellst..


----------



## XE85 (30. September 2009)

Ich weiß das hätte ich auch vorgehabt - die beiden X2er verkaufen und zu nem geringen Aufpreis dann 2 5870 holen - die Leistung verbessert sich dadurch zwar kaum - aber der Stromverbrauch wäre deutlich niedriger

mfg


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (30. September 2009)

Stromverbrauch, Lautstärke & Dierkctx11 (wobei niemand weiß, wann sich das auszahlt).. ^^


----------



## MilesEdgeworth (30. September 2009)

kkammering@web.de schrieb:


> Jo hab ich gesehen. Sogar der Preis ist um 5€ auf 208,10€ gestiegen. Ich habe am 28.9. bestellt und da gab's "grünes Licht" bzw da stand ""*ab 31.9. lieferbar*".
> Jetzt steht dort:
> "Es gibt keinen festen Liefertermin. Eine Lieferzeit von über einer Woche ist möglich."  :/
> Hoffe du hast recht, dass die reserviert sind für uns Vorbesteller..^^



Dass es nen 31.9 gibt is mir neu ^^


----------



## Lilienthal (30. September 2009)

Hallo,

hier sind die Bilder. Bestellt am 24.09.2009 bei Alternate, erhalten am 29.09.2009. Testen kann ich sie nicht, weil der Rest vom Rechner noch in der Post ist.

Gruß Lilienthal


----------



## Deadhunter (30. September 2009)

sieht ja entzückend aus 

EDIT: 

mal eine frage an alles Profis. 

würdet ihr zur 5850 oder zur 5870 greifen?

wenn ich bei meinem rechner die GTX 260 mit der GTX 275 vergleich sind das ja nur 5 fps im schnitt. 

aber der Preis ist ja um 100euro höher, lohnt sich das ?

mfg


----------



## Arathas (30. September 2009)

naja...laut den ersten benchmarks ist da schon ein gewisser Unterschied ......die 5850 ist je Auflösung/AA und natürlich dem Game 15-20 Prozent langsamer als die große !

Allerdings immer noch schneller als eine GTX285......


----------



## GHOT (1. Oktober 2009)

Mich würde es interresieren ob ich auf meinem P45 XCrossfire board, die alte 4870 mit der bestellten 5870 kombinieren kann??? 
@PCGH ihr hattet oder habt Sie noch, *bitte* tested das und wie ist die Performance?


----------



## DrSin (1. Oktober 2009)

GHOT schrieb:


> Mich würde es interresieren ob ich auf meinem P45 XCrossfire board, die alte 4870 mit der bestellten 5870 kombinieren kann???
> @PCGH ihr hattet oder habt Sie noch, *bitte* tested das und wie ist die Performance?



Crossfire wird damit nicht funktionieren, und bei einem P45 geht das ja dann auch nur mit jeweils 8 Lanes, und ob die der 5870 gut tun will ich gar nicht wissen.


----------



## GHOT (1. Oktober 2009)

DrSin schrieb:


> Crossfire wird damit nicht funktionieren, und bei einem P45 geht das ja dann auch nur mit jeweils 8 Lanes, und ob die der 5870 gut tun will ich gar nicht wissen.


 
Das es in Crossfire nicht funzt ist klar, deshalb schrieb ich ja auch Xcrossfire
Ich möchte dann selbstverständlich meine 4870 auf die 8lane setzen und die 5870 auf die 16lane und nicht umgekehrt, der 4870 schadet dies nicht besonders, auserdem sollte ich mit beiden karten 1x8 und 1x 16 lanes sicher mehr leistung haben als nur mit der 5870 haben.


----------



## Autokiller677 (1. Oktober 2009)

JvH schrieb:


> Ich glaube der 06er ist nicht repräsentativ. Ich hab seinerzeit mit `nem C2D E8200 @4,1Ghz und `ner übertakteten GF 8800GTS G92 schon knapp über 15k im 06er gehabt.
> 
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=144944&stc=1&d=1254247004



Find ich auch. Ich komm mit meinenm 940er @3,6 und meiner leicht übertakteten GTX275 auf 17k, und die 275 hat gut 150€ weniger gekostet. 
Wenn die Mehrleistung global so wenig wäre wie im 06er wär die Karte ihr Geld nicht wert (meine Meinung)

Achso, mein 06er: hwbot.org - Autokiller677's 3Dmark 2006 score


----------



## Arathas (1. Oktober 2009)

naja..bis die 5850 dann "offiziell" zu kaufen ist vergeht eh noch Zeit..bis jetzt haben sie ja nur vereinzelte Glückspilze


----------



## slayerdaniel (1. Oktober 2009)

Frage ist, ob sie überhaupt schon einer von seinem Online-Shop des Vertrauens hat. Die Ausnahmen haben wohl eher alle andere Quellen oder Kontakte


----------



## tobi757 (1. Oktober 2009)

Hab mir vor eine 5850 von ASUS zu bestellen, kann mir jemand sagen ob es da nur eine gibt oder gibts da verschiedene Versionen ?


----------



## Jack ONeill (1. Oktober 2009)

Weiß einer wie lang die hd 5850 ist, würde gerne wissen ob die in mein Gehäuse passt.


----------



## tobi757 (1. Oktober 2009)

Die ist 9,5 Zoll lang also 24,13cm


----------



## Schrottmurmel (1. Oktober 2009)

Seit gestern Besitzer einer Powercolor 5870 erworben bei Alternate (ich wohne nur 8 KM weg davon).
Der Verfügbar Button war glaube nur 10 Min grün, dann war schon wieder Sense.
Die Karte sieht so aus wie auf dem Referenzkartenfoto.
Ansonsten noch kein Spiel gefunden um die Karte auszutesten.
Ab Morgen dann mal Risen.

Ich habe mich entschlossen zu "early adapten" weil es im Moment null Indizien dafür gibt, dass
ne 2GB Version deutlich mehr Leistung verspricht.
Die Nvidia Konkurrent hinkt sehr hinterher und selbst wenn die Nvidia Karten doppelt so schnell sein sollten (laut Gerüchten) dann kosten Sie in der Regel deutlich mehr als ATI Karten, fressen aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach  viel mehr Strom (würde meinen ich brauch nen neues Netzteil was die Karte insgesamt noch teurer machen würde) und mehr als 40 FPS brauch ich eh nicht, da ich keine Shooter spiele.


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Oktober 2009)

Wenn du eh keine Shooter spielst, wieso dann eine 5870?


----------



## cane87 (2. Oktober 2009)

Ich warte im Moment noch auf die allg. Verfügbarkeit. Mal hoffen, dass dann mal unter den Händlern der Preiskampf ausbricht. 
Ich habs ja auf die XFX 5870 abgesehen. Will mir jetzt direkt das Release-Modell holen. Nicht das man - wie später von GTX280 auf GTX285 - ohne Backplate und teilweise billigerer Spannungsversorgung leben muss.
Mir gefallen die neuen Karten so wie sie im Moment sind richtig gut. Auch wenn ich schon seit der 6000er Reihe von Nvidia zu ATI gewechselt bin, fand ich - vor allem ab der 8800GTX - dass die Nvidia Karten immer besser aussahen. Mit der neuen 58xx Reihe hat Ati, wie ich finde, einiges an Boden gut gemacht. Sehen mittlerweile etwas hochwertiger und erwachsener aus.

Eigentlich wollte ich mit der Anschaffung noch warten bis Nvidia mit den neuen Grakas kommt, aber meine schon etwas betagte 4870 - auch direkt nach Release gekauft - hat den Sommer anscheinend nicht ganz unbeschadet überlebt und produziert mittlerweile öfters mal "lustige" Bildfehler und Bluescreens. Darum soll die sobald es geht aus meinem Rechner veschwinden. Außerdem freue ich mich auchs schon auf das endlich funktionierende Power Play um den Idle Verbrauch etwas drücken zu können.

Ich denke wenn die XFX für 300-330€ verfügbar ist schlage ich zu.

Was ich mich im Moment frage ist, wie z.B. andere Kühler auf den Karten verbaut werden sollen, weil einer der DVI-Anschlüsse ja auf Höhe des 2. Slotblechs ist. Ich glaube mit einem Sythe Musashi oder AC Accelero S1 würde das kollidieren. Oder was meint ihr?


----------



## Bester_Nick (2. Oktober 2009)

Ich bleib bei Geforce-Karten bzw hole ich mir nächstes Jahr ne GTX 3xx. 

Bei Alternate war letztens die HD 5870 von einem Hersteller innerhalb von 24 Std. lieferbar.


----------



## Warhead78 (2. Oktober 2009)

Bei den Längen der Karten, würde ich mir als Hersteller mal überlegen, ob man eine(!) Grafikkarte nicht als Doppel-PCI realisieren kann.
Inwiefern eine doppelte Anbindung für eine Karte von Belang wäre, weiß ich nicht.


----------



## Schrottmurmel (2. Oktober 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wenn du eh keine Shooter spielst, wieso dann eine 5870?



Weil ich nen 24 Zoll Monitor habe mit 1900*1200 und ich gerne alle qualitätssteigernden Grafikmerkmale aktiviert habe.
Da geht der 4870 bei den neueren Spielen die Luft aus, dass kannst du ruhig glauben.


----------



## Arathas (2. Oktober 2009)

naja..dann hätte es aber auch ganz dicke die 5850 getan.........


----------



## 4clocker (2. Oktober 2009)

> naja..dann hätte es aber auch ganz dicke die 5850 getan.........


Eine HD5870 tut`s aber länger


----------



## teKau^ (2. Oktober 2009)

Heute sollte eigentlich meine Karte aus dem Online Store verschickt werden ABER es ist natürlich das eingetreten was alle vorhergesagt haben.. Lieferengpässe! Obwohl auch bei dem Laden eine Lieferzeit von 1-3 Werktagen angegeben war.. Dies zum Thema Verfügbarkeit!

Alle Online Stores geben mit Sicherheit ihren Status ein wenig verfälscht an damit der Rubel rollt. Meine Karte soll jetzt angeblich am 6.10 im Laden erscheinen. Well, we`ll see..

Achso, und wenn die neue GeForce 300GT Serie auf den Markt kommt bin ich fest davon überzeugt, dass sie dem P/L Verhältnis von ATI nichts entgegen zu bringen haben wird. Diese Karten werden dann wieder unglaubliche 500€ oder mehr kosten..


----------



## Mr.Pyro (2. Oktober 2009)

Habe heute ein paar Läden abgeklappert und habe mir grade für 344 die XFX HD5870 bei Computer CashnCarry in Aachen mitgenommen. Eine war noch da  Club3D sollen sie laut Aussage des Verkäufers auch noch haben.
Verschicken auch, Homepage ist ccc24.de 

mfg

Mr.Pyro


----------



## Sh0kk (2. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wer hat schon eine HD 5870 - und woher?*



Tripleh84 schrieb:


> finde die karte Schwachsinn, egal wie schnell die ist. Solang ATI keine Physiks unterstützt, is alles schwachsinn. Fast jedes neue Game hat jetzt Physiks. Ich seh net ein ne 320€ Karte zu kaufen und dafür nicht alle Details in Spielen hab.Ich warte auf die GT300 von Nvidia.



Selten sowas ... ähm "intelligentes" gelesen!  

PhysX als solches ist kein schlechtes Feature aber deine Aussage, zeugt von keinem guten Hintergrundwissen!   Egel...

@T: Bin auch gespannt, bis die ersten Karten hier eintreffen. Im LUXX gibt es ja schon 1-2 User. Bin gespannt, wie die Meinungen so sein werden!


----------



## JonnyPotSmoker (2. Oktober 2009)

Hey bin hier schon ne Weile fleissig am Lesen und hab mich nun hochgerafft und mich registriert..

Seit echt n tolles Forum! 
Bis auf die ganzen kleinen Stichelein von den Roten und den Grünen, dies aber überall gibt 


Nun zum Thema:

Hab meine Sapphire 5870 am 28.09. bei Alternate.at bestellt - heute bekommen und natürlich wollt ich die gleich einbauen (hatte vorher 2 4850 1gb), und nun zur Leidensgeschichte..

Dass Sie wirklich lang sind war ja schon vorher bekannt, und hab das auch vorher abgecheckt in meinem Case - Karte ~28cm, im Case Platz bis zum Festplattenkäfig ca 29cm.. 
3x dürft Ihr raten?! Ist sich natürlich trotzdem um ca. 3mm nicht ausgegangen weil diese "Ansaugdüsen" etwas hervor stehen..

Musste heute mehr als ne Stunde herumwerkeln bis alles gepasst hat.. Festplattenkäfig raus - Grafikkarte rein - auf die HDDs so "Adapter" rauf damit ich sie in die 5.25 Schächte krieg - und natürlich alles komplett neu verkabeln, also dass die Kabel nicht den Airflow beeinflussen..

Wollt ich nur mal gesagt haben, vllt für Leute die auch schon recht knapp kalkuliert haben mit dem PLatz im Gehäuse..


Jetzt werd ich dann mal ne Runde zocken und hoff dass sich der ganze Aufwand heute gelohnt hat 


Ps: Hatte bei Alternate nur rund 330 bezahlt, ist ja mittlerweile wieder teurer soweit ich weiß..


So genug getextet, ihr lest hier nun sicher öfter von mir 

MfG Dave


----------



## GPHENOM (2. Oktober 2009)

Hier im Forum sind es jetzt schon drei leute, oder?


----------



## XFX-Rocker (2. Oktober 2009)

Ich hab ne 5870  xD


----------



## JonnyPotSmoker (2. Oktober 2009)

AMDPHENOMX3 schrieb:


> Hier im Forum sind es jetzt schon drei leute, oder?



Weiß nur das sich einer davon bin ^^

Dein Bild im Profil dürfte übrigens das selbe Case sein was ich hab: Thermaltake Armor MX+ oder täusch ich mich? 
Also wenn du auch eine holen willst, was ich ahnnehme in diesem Thread könnts auch eng werden, siehe Beitrag oben!

Mfg


----------



## _hellgate_ (2. Oktober 2009)

ih will auch eine bald ist vllt die 5850 meine


----------



## PakiXT (3. Oktober 2009)

Also ich habe das Geld für die Karte...nur die Karten sind nicht verfügbar  ...Aber solch ein Karte lohnt sich nur mit schnellen CPU ich hab nen starken Vierkerner von Intel Q9650 @ 3,0 ghz 
Ich Hoffe das mein CPU gut für die 5870 ist und am liebsten würde ich gerne die mit 2 GB Vram haben.
Was habt ihr alle für CPUs ?? und wieviel Graka Vram reicht euch?

Ich zock meistens in 1920x1200 auflösung mit aa und af (im moment habe ich eine 4870 512 mb von msi


----------



## zcei (3. Oktober 2009)

Also bei Hardwareversand.de sind die zwar nicht auf Lager, aber man hat Auswahl zwischen 7(!!!) Stück!?
Wo bitte ist der Unterschied, ausser dem Hersteller, dass die sich um 25€ unterscheiden?

MfG zcei


----------



## tobi757 (3. Oktober 2009)

Also ich würde mir jetzt die ASUS EAH5850/2DIS/1GD5 holen  Weil man da nämlich die Spannung der GPU verstellen kann. Die ist aber nicht die teuerste ... Die Preisunterschiede liegen wohl eher an Verfügbarkeiten ... Achtet mal auf die Preise, die fallen stetig


----------



## _hellgate_ (3. Oktober 2009)

945 @ 3,8 ghz reicht dicke aus am liebsten 2gb aber 1gb geht auch


----------



## JonnyPotSmoker (3. Oktober 2009)

PakiXT schrieb:


> Also ich habe das Geld für die Karte...nur die Karten sind nicht verfügbar  ...Aber solch ein Karte lohnt sich nur mit schnellen CPU ich hab nen starken Vierkerner von Intel Q9650 @ 3,0 ghz
> Ich Hoffe das mein CPU gut für die 5870 ist und am liebsten würde ich gerne die mit 2 GB Vram haben.
> Was habt ihr alle für CPUs ?? und wieviel Graka Vram reicht euch?
> 
> Ich zock meistens in 1920x1200 auflösung mit aa und af (im moment habe ich eine 4870 512 mb von msi



also ich hab nen q9450 mit 3GHz, sollte reichen.. grakA vram mal hoffen dass das ne zeitlang hält, man  weiß ja nicht wie die spieleentwickler in zukunft programmieren..
zocke in 1920x1080, und dabei immer alle regler bis zum anschlag ^^



tobi757 schrieb:


> Also ich würde mir jetzt die ASUS EAH5850/2DIS/1GD5 holen  Weil man da nämlich die Spannung der GPU verstellen kann. Die ist aber nicht die teuerste ... Die Preisunterschiede liegen wohl eher an Verfügbarkeiten ... Achtet mal auf die Preise, die fallen stetig



ehhm..
man kann das soweit ich weiß bei allen karten machen weil die hardwaremäßig nen chip für die spannung verbaut haben..

mfG


----------



## slayerdaniel (3. Oktober 2009)

JonnyPotSmoker schrieb:


> ehhm..
> man kann das soweit ich weiß bei allen karten machen weil die hardwaremäßig nen chip für die spannung verbaut haben..
> 
> mfG



nein, bei der 5850 fehlt dieser Chip. Vermutung ist, dass Asus diesen da selbst rauf brint auf ihren 5850en


----------



## JonnyPotSmoker (3. Oktober 2009)

slayerdaniel schrieb:


> nein, bei der 5850 fehlt dieser Chip. Vermutung ist, dass Asus diesen da selbst rauf brint auf ihren 5850en



 Hab 5870 gedacht 
Sollte das nächste mal besser lesen.. ^^

Aber bei der 5870 trifft dies zu oder hab ich da nur was falsches aufgeschnappt?


----------



## slayerdaniel (3. Oktober 2009)

die 5870er sollten das eigentlich alle haben, ja


----------



## tobi757 (3. Oktober 2009)

Bin am überlegen ob ich nicht sogar eine HD5870 nehmen soll, aber ob sich die 100€ extra lohnen ?


----------



## GPHENOM (3. Oktober 2009)

JonnyPotSmoker schrieb:


> Weiß nur das sich einer davon bin ^^
> 
> Dein Bild im Profil dürfte übrigens das selbe Case sein was ich hab: Thermaltake Armor MX+ oder täusch ich mich?
> Also wenn du auch eine holen willst, was ich ahnnehme in diesem Thread könnts auch eng werden, siehe Beitrag oben!
> ...



Is ein Soprano ne 5870 passt nich rein is schon verdammt knapp mit ner GTX 260^^


----------



## Lahay (5. Oktober 2009)

Eine Frage:
Wer hat schon eine HD 5850 / HD 5870 - und woher?


----------



## Low (5. Oktober 2009)

Hey,
Mein 20" Monitor hat eine Auflösung von 1400*1050.
Welche würdet ihr mir empfehlen?

Wer von den HD 5870 Besitzern kann mir mal seine FPS Werte bei Crysis und Co. nennen? (mit Einstellungen bei 1400*1050 bitte)


----------



## darkfabel (5. Oktober 2009)

Habe nur eine HD5850 und spiele auf 1440 x 900


----------



## Low (5. Oktober 2009)

Kannst du mir bitte deine fps verraten  ?


----------



## alucian (6. Oktober 2009)

haha tolle frage ihr habt welche lach


----------



## Psychom(Nobody) (6. Oktober 2009)

Habe vor paar Wochen eine HD 5850 bei hardwareversand.de - Startseite bestellt.
Solangsam glaube ich aber nichtmehr, diesen Monat noch eine Karte zu bekommen.
Ich bin schon am überlegen, die Karte zu stornieren und auf Hersteller  designzu warten


----------



## Zoon (6. Oktober 2009)

Werde wohl zu Weihnachten nach langer nVidia 8800er Zeit wieder auf ne Ati umsteigen. Hoffentlich gibts da schon ne 5870 Vapor X.


----------



## XFX-Rocker (6. Oktober 2009)

HI!

Ich hab mit 2 5870er @ 144x900 @ 8AA in Crysis min.43 und max knapp 70

MfG


----------



## teKau^ (6. Oktober 2009)

Hier mal wieder was zum Topic..
Habe mir gerade bei Alternate ne 5850er bestellt die auch sofort lieferbar ist! Nach telefonischer Absprache mit dem Support sind die Karten auf jeden Fall da !!! Also wer bislang noch kein Glück hatte (wie ich..), ZUGREIFEN SOLANGE DER VORRAT REICHT 

ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Grafik - PCIe-Karten ATI - Radeon HD5000 - Sapphire HD5850


----------



## neo3 (6. Oktober 2009)

Na ja... wenn man 250€ dafür ausgibt, kann man sich ja auch fast eine 5870 holen


----------



## _hellgate_ (6. Oktober 2009)

die gleicher karte gibts für 207€


----------



## Apokalypsos (6. Oktober 2009)

Ich werd noch ein bischen warten, bei mir gibts wenn dann gleich ne komplette Aufrüstung mit Phenom II X4 955BE. Dazu gibts ne HD5850, allerdings erst, wenn Sapphire ein Modell mit Vapor-X Kühlung anbietet, schließlich ist die HD5850 doch ne Ecke lauter als ihre große Schwester.


----------



## neo3 (6. Oktober 2009)

_hellgate_ schrieb:


> die gleicher karte gibts für 207€



Nur dass sie eben für den Preis nicht verfügar ist, oder? 
(Die onlineshop-Betreiber sind ja auch nicht  ganz doof... die werden schon wissen, wie sie den ein oder anderen Euro mehr verdienen *g*)


----------



## darkfabel (6. Oktober 2009)

HIer gibt es noch 20 Stück

Sapphire Grafikkarte RADEON HD5850 GDDR5 / ATI RADEON HD 5850 / 1GB / PCIe / DUAL DVI-I / HDMI / - Kauflux Online Kaufhaus und Marktplatz (Kaufen und Verkaufen)


----------



## teKau^ (6. Oktober 2009)

Ich hatte mir auch eine vorbestellt für 218€ inkl Versand.. Die sollte letzte Woche schon ankommen! Dann bekam ich ne Email, dass sie erst am 6.10 verfügbar sei und heute hab ich nachgefragt und da bekam ich die Antwort das sie erst am 14.10 verfügbar sein dürfte.. Da hatte ich jetzt keinen Bock mehr drauf und verlasse mich auf die gute zusammenarbeit mit Alternate! Auf die ist wenigstens Verlass !


----------



## Cosaks (6. Oktober 2009)

darkfabel schrieb:


> HIer gibt es noch 20 Stück
> 
> Sapphire Grafikkarte RADEON HD5850 GDDR5 / ATI RADEON HD 5850 / 1GB / PCIe / DUAL DVI-I / HDMI / - Kauflux Online Kaufhaus und Marktplatz (Kaufen und Verkaufen)




Was ist das denn für ein Händler?
Hat da schon wer was gekauft?
Der Laden kommt mir sehr verdächtig vor, da sind alle ati 5850 bis 5870 Karten Lieferbar.


----------



## Caspar (6. Oktober 2009)

Und das in rauen Mengen O.o Vielleicht sammeln sie Vorbestellungen für bestellte Karten. Sie sind ja nur "frei", nicht lieferbar bzw lagernd. O.o


----------



## teKau^ (6. Oktober 2009)

Deswegen hab ich auch auf den erhöhten Preis bei Alternate gesch.. 
Da weiss ich wenigstens das alles glatt über die Bühne geht und das auch sehr schnell! Wenn ich meine Karte bekomme, werde ich es fröhlich verkünden 

Achja, Kauflux hab ich noch nie gehört.. Aber der Preis ist schon richtig krass günstig! Jedoch glaube ich nicht, dass sie die Karten vorrätig haben. Habe mir auch vor 2 Wochen in nem unbekannten Shop ne Karte bestellt wo "sofort lieferbar" angegeben war.. Jedoch habe ich nur Emails erhalten wo sie mir immer nur mitteilten, dass die Lieferung momentan aus Engpässen nicht möglich sei.. 

Da bestelle ich in Zukunft, wenn es wie in diesem Fall um Neuerscheinungen auf dem Markt handelt, bei Anbietern mit denen ich schon positive Erfahrungen gemacht habe. Mehr Kohle hin oder her.. Dafür hab ich ein ruhiges Gewissen und das ist ja auch schon was Wert


----------



## Cosaks (6. Oktober 2009)

Ich hatte mir auch schon am Erscheinungstermin die Karten Vorbestellt, also 2 5870 für je 290€ bei einem wie ich denke namenhaften Laden( Bestsellercomputer). Geld überwiesen und gewartet, dann am nächsten Tag gesagt Geld ist angekommen. Dann hab ich gefragt wann Sie denn die Karten auf Lager haben, da meinten die am 29.09, dachte ich super dann hab ich die ja bald. Jetzt kommt der Oberhammer ich hab am 3.10 nochmal nachgefragt wo meine Karten bleiben und heute die Antwort bekommen, da meinten die Glatt das die Karten erst am 23.10 Lieferbar seien. Was soll der Schei...??? was ist das für ne Kundenverar... mit diesen miesen Lockangeboten???


----------



## Nucleus (6. Oktober 2009)

Cosaks schrieb:


> Was ist das denn für ein Händler?
> Hat da schon wer was gekauft?
> Der Laden kommt mir sehr verdächtig vor, da sind alle ati 5850 bis 5870 Karten Lieferbar.



Mein Vater hat da mal was bestellt... hat Wochen lang gedauert, bis es angekommen ist, obwohl es auf Lager war, und auf Mails haben sie nicht reagiert.

Dass man sie telefonisch ebenfalls nicht erreichen konnte, muss ich allerdings nochmal extra betonen.


----------



## teKau^ (6. Oktober 2009)

Na das ist schon echt krass! Da wären mir glaub ich auch alle Sicherungen durchgegangen  In Zukunft wissen wir dann jetzt alle bescheid! Diesen Laden werde ich automatisch meiden obwohl ich nie da was gekauft habe aber wenn ich sowas höre..

Mein Tipp an dich COSAKS, verlang deine Kohle zurück, ruf mal bei Alternate an und frag nach wie es aussieht mit dem Lagerbestand ! Mir hat man versichert das es zahlreiche Karten auf Lager gibt!.. Wehe, die hauen mich auch inne Pfanne dann hab ich ein Problem mit meinem Hardware Dealer No.1


----------



## Cosaks (6. Oktober 2009)

Aber der Service bei Alternate hat seinen Preis.


----------



## teKau^ (6. Oktober 2009)

Wenn ich diese Woche noch mit meiner 5850 zocken kann geht das in Ordnung    ( länger hab ich nämlich keinen Urlaub  )


----------



## darkfabel (6. Oktober 2009)

Habe mir noch eine bei Alternate geholt crossfire ich komme !


----------



## darkfabel (6. Oktober 2009)

Habe imoment inet probleme  sorry für doppelpost.

*Bitte Löschen*


----------



## FooBar (7. Oktober 2009)

Habe auch eine 5870.. Noch OVP, nicht ausgepackt. Allerdings brauch ich sie immo nicht. Wenn jemand mag, verkauf ich sie gern.
Ist ne MSI, retail. 
Einfach melden bei Interesse. 

btw.: weiss jemand wie man zugang zum pcgh forums-marktplatz bekommt?


----------



## XFX-Rocker (7. Oktober 2009)

Ja 3 Monate angemeldet sein und paar Beiträge befassen kannst du nachlesen in den Regeln

Was willst du dafür ?


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (7. Oktober 2009)

Heute um 11:17 war es endlich soweit: meine GigaByte HD 5870 wurde von Alternate geliefert. Graka läuft. Und ein Paar andere Kühler habe ich auch schon ausprobiert, aber dazu mehr in einem anderen Thread.


----------



## slayerdaniel (7. Oktober 2009)

XFX 5850 von HWV is da 

crazy Verpackung 

Wird meiner 8800GTS wohl hoffentlich gut ablösen.


----------



## McZonk (7. Oktober 2009)

Na dann... einmal ohne Aufkleber und den ganzen Schnickschnack.
Getestet wird irgendwann. Die Arbeit stapelt sich gerade 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RomeoJ (7. Oktober 2009)

hmm..ich habe leider noch keine...


----------



## XFX_GTX280_XT (7. Oktober 2009)

btw: Die 5870er sind auch bei seriösen Shops lieferbar, allerdings sagen mir die 2 Retailer, die ihren Aufkleber draufpappen, nicht wirklich was, aber schnuppe, sind ja eh alle im Referenzdesign

ARLT Computer Produkte GmbH

CSV-Direct.de » Artikelinfo


----------



## Caspar (7. Oktober 2009)

Aber 360€ ist heftig. O.o Da würde ich lieber noch ein paar Tage warten und mir dann eine günstigere zulegen. Nenene...


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (7. Oktober 2009)

Caspar schrieb:


> Aber 360€ ist heftig. O.o Da würde ich lieber noch ein paar Tage warten und mir dann eine günstigere zulegen. Nenene...



So siehts aus. Es gibt atm eh noch kaum ein Game, welches die "alten" Karten nicht flüssig darstellen können. Ich würde warten, bis Nvidia ihre Karten bringt und dann nochma schauen, wie es dann aussieht.


----------



## the_rudi (7. Oktober 2009)

Ja mir gehts auch nicht besser! Habe am 28.09.2009 gegen 12uhr die Graka 5870 von Sapphire bei hpm-computer bestellt und noch immer nicht bekommen. Habe auch mehrmals dennen geschrieben und sie meinen das der hersteller immer wieder schreibt: "in wenigen Tagen".... Was soll ich jetzt bitte daraus schliessen? Das es evtl. halbes jahr dauern kann?


----------



## DocEvil (7. Oktober 2009)

mal sehen was aus meiner Bestellung bei Alternate wird, da gabs heute Vormittag noch ein paar 5850 im Angebot, die verfügbar waren, auch nach Rücksprache mit der Servicehotline von Alternate.

Bestellung ist jetzt schon ein paar Stunden alt, bis jetzt steht der Vorgang entweder auf Bearbeitung, oder es steht drin das Bestellung noch nicht vollständig ist....hmm, mal überraschen lassen ob ich die Karte bis zum Wochenende in den Händen halten kann.


----------



## darkfabel (7. Oktober 2009)

Soo bei mir stand auch bei alternate das sie in 24H versand bereit ist aber beim status hat sich nichts getan nun schnell da angerufen (muss echt sagen super support) Nun sollte ich dem meine Kundennummer geben (getan) soo er sagte sie sei heute morgen gepackt worden und unterwegs , und müsste morgen oder übermorgen da sein. *FReu*


----------



## the_rudi (7. Oktober 2009)

Habe jetzt auch mal bei alternate angefragt wie lange es dauern würde wenn ich bei dennen bestellen würde.


----------



## RomeoJ (7. Oktober 2009)

So...die Erste von Zweien ist da... ;

Nun noch das neue BS drauf und dann mal gucken, was die so kann.. ;




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



grtz

RomeoJ


----------



## darkfabel (7. Oktober 2009)

Das BS kommt bei mir später weil mein WIndows 7 noch von otto geliefert wird


----------



## slayerdaniel (7. Oktober 2009)

mal den Crysis GPU Bench durchlaufen lassen in der High Quality Mster Config, 47,13 Average FPS, bin zufrieden, läuft alles @ stock


----------



## Steff456 (7. Oktober 2009)

slayerdaniel schrieb:


> mal den Crysis GPU Bench durchlaufen lassen in der High Quality Mster Config, 47,13 Average FPS, bin zufrieden, läuft alles @ stock



Welches BS setzt du ein?



darkfabel schrieb:


> Das BS kommt bei mir später weil mein WIndows 7 noch von otto geliefert wird



sieht bei mir genauso aus.. 

mit einer neuen Graka warte ich noch, bis Nvidia den G300 launcht.. Entweder hat sich das warten nicht gelohnt oder der wird richtig schnell.. 

@topic haben die Vorbesteller ihre Karten schon?


----------



## slayerdaniel (7. Oktober 2009)

Steff456 schrieb:


> Welches BS setzt du ein?



Windows 7 64Bit Professional dank MSDNAA


----------



## DocEvil (7. Oktober 2009)

ist das geil, habe gerade von Alternate erfahren das ich noch das Glück hatte eine der raren Karten zu ergattern....hehe komm zu Papa... - PowerColor HD5850 (HDMI, 2x DVI, DisplayPort) - so, dann schon mal aufs Wochenende freuen....danach ist dann erstmal ne Woche Urlaub angesagt...


----------



## teKau^ (7. Oktober 2009)

Vorgestern bei Alternate bestellt, direkt per Online Banking bezahlt und heute ging sie laut Logistikzentrum raus  

Mit anderen Worten, morgen wird gezockt Leute 

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Icecream (7. Oktober 2009)

Also ich hab sogar die günstige Saphire Raedon HD5870 von Hardwareversand heute bekommen!
Hatte diese am Freitag 02.10.09 abend bei *Hardwareversand* bestellt und bekam am Mittwoch den 07.10.09 die Grafikkarte. 
Also bestellt ruhig die Grafikkarten die im Super-Angebot sind und denkt nicht wie viele andere 
*"Da bestellt ja jeder, da muss ich ja lange warten"* sondern schlagt ruhig zu und es ist Wahrscheinlich besser wenn ihr per Vorkasse bezahlt 
dadurch rückt ihr wahrscheinlich auf der Warteliste etwas nach vorne als diejenigen die per Nachnahme zahlen.

Viel Glück beim Kauf


----------



## Neodrym (7. Oktober 2009)

http://www.legitreviews.com/images/reviews/1080/batman.jpg



@Topic 
Gz an die jetzigen Besitzer .. ich muss mich noch bis zum WE gedulden .. Distroyer und ich sitzen hier schon auf verdammt heißen kohlen..  

Ich würd gern Vantage berichte sehen , da der 3dMark 06 ja gut CPU lastig ist : / 

Gruß


----------



## darkfabel (8. Oktober 2009)

habe so eben meine sendungsvervolgung von alternate durchlaufen lassen und siehe da wird heute zugestellt.


----------



## sethdiabolos (8. Oktober 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




slayerdaniel schrieb:


> XFX 5850 von HWV is da
> 
> crazy Verpackung
> 
> Wird meiner 8800GTS wohl hoffentlich gut ablösen.



Meine ist auch gestern gekommen. Musste am Anfang echt 4-5 Min überlegen, wie ich die gottverdammte Verpackung aufbekomme ohne sie zu zerstören....^^. Leistung ist super, trotz meinem ja nicht so guten Prozessor und meinem doch in die Jahre gekommenen Mainboard mit 650i Chipsatz habe ich 16200 Punkte im Mark06 und ~10500 Punkte im Vantage. Crysis Warhead lief zum ersten mal richtig flüssig unter Enthusiast mit 2x AA. 

Was schön ist, dass die Karte sich im IDLE dermaßen runtertaktet. GPU 157 Mhz und Ram 300Mhz.....xD

Was mich nur nervt ist, dass mein Rechner so lange zum Booten braucht seit dem die Karte im Slot steckt. Mit der 4870 drin hat er gleich von Festplatte gebootet und die Grafikkkarte sofort angesprochen, aber jetzt versucht er die ROM-Laufwerke einzulesen, obwohl es im Bios anders eingestellt ist........jaja...Computer, das unbekannte Wesen. Dauert der Bootvorgang halt jetzt 1Min statt 25 Sek...was solls.

http://img44.imageshack.us/img44/1333/3dmark06w.jpg
http://img30.imageshack.us/img30/7200/3dmarkvantageo.jpg



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## anoraknophobia (8. Oktober 2009)

Ich hab gestern meine Force3D 5850 bekommen. Der Händler hätte auch 5870 ab Lager gehabt aber die sind mir zu teuer.
Auch wenn der Hersteller mir vorher unbekannt war, ist sie qualitativ auf der Höhe der anderen Karten. Hatte schon die Ehre einige 5870 und 5850 von Sapphire und MSI in den Händen zu halten.

12500 Punkte im Vantage Benchmark mit meinem Q9450 auf nem Asus Rampage Formula und 8 GB Ram. OS war Windows 7 RC1.


----------



## Jediknight_18 (8. Oktober 2009)

woow horcht sich super an^^ mich würds schon reizen ne 5850 zu kaufen..aber ich weiß ned so recht ob ich noch warten soll...


----------



## sethdiabolos (8. Oktober 2009)

Ich würde nicht zu lange warten. So wie ich das sehe und Nvidia sich wirklich aus dem High-End-Segment verzieht, dann werden die Preise der Karten eher steigen als fallen. Gerüchteweise kommt Nvidia mit der nächsten Alternative zu den aktuellen ATI-Karten erst Sommer 2010. Habe ich eben irgendwo gelesen.


----------



## anoraknophobia (8. Oktober 2009)

Also die Karten gehen weg wie geschnitten Brot.
Die Lagerbestände gehen rapide gegen 0 und wer warten will wartet vielleicht länger es er will.


----------



## FooBar (8. Oktober 2009)

alle im ATI rausch...
krass

@ topic

meine eindrücke der 5870 1 GB:

hab sie gegen 4850 512 MB getauscht - ist ein deutlicher unterschied.
zocke generell auf 1920 x 1200 mit 2 x FSAA.
bei 8 x FSAA kann es natürlich gelegentlich bei neueren games zu rucklern kommen, aber man muss es ja nicht übertreiben mit dem FSAA.
bei 2 x FSAA läuft alles was ich getestet hab perfekt flüssig auf höchsten einstellungen: HAWX,UT3,RE5

muss mir demnächst mal etwas anspruchsvollere games besorgen 
die lautstärke der karte ist absolut ok, und die temperatur ist im idle (win 7 mit aero glass) knapp über 40 Grad (die 4850 war im idle auf 80).

pro: schnellste single gpu karte, im idle sehr sparsam, unter last viel effizienter als alle anderen high end karten, kühl (ausser dem slotblech hinten), leise, dx 11

contra: man muss halt im moment in der regel über 300 euro für die anschaffung zahlen, karte ist 5cm länger als die 4850 (musste einen festplatten käfig aus dem chieftec big tower entfernen)

meiner ansicht nach im moment die einzige wirkliche high end karte, vor allem aus der technologischen sicht.
mehr frames kann man nur durch extrem ineffiziente multi gpu setups bekommen.
sehr interessante alternativen für etwas weniger leistungshungrige zocker sind die extrem effizienten 5850 und die kommenden 57xx karten.

top karte. kann ich nur empfehlen.


----------



## cami (8. Oktober 2009)

sethdiabolos schrieb:


> Ich würde nicht zu lange warten. So wie ich das sehe und Nvidia sich wirklich aus dem High-End-Segment verzieht, dann werden die Preise der Karten eher steigen als fallen. Gerüchteweise kommt Nvidia mit der nächsten Alternative zu den aktuellen ATI-Karten erst Sommer 2010. Habe ich eben irgendwo gelesen.



Naja.. dafür würde ich nicht die Hand ins Feuer legen, so wie ich das sehe, ist das nur ein "aus der Luft gegriffenes" Gerücht, mehr nicht. Ich denke eher das +/- November die 300er Generation von Nvidia kommen wird und sich dann durchaus etwas an der Preisen verändern wird.

Aber ja, bei Hardware könnte man bekanntlich ewig warten, wenn man den richtigen Zeitpunkt abwarten will.

Edit: @ anoraknophobia
Das ist auch gut so, denn das belebt den Mark, was besonders in jetzigen Zeiten sehr wichtig ist.


----------



## anoraknophobia (8. Oktober 2009)

FooBar schrieb:


> alle im ATI rausch...
> krass



Wenn Nvidia dann die GT300 raus bringt, sind wir wie die Fahnen im Wind und schwenken wieder um zu NVIDIA. 
So ist nunmal das Business.

@cami

Ich weiss auch genau wovon ich rede in Sachen Lagerbestände


----------



## darkfabel (8. Oktober 2009)

Soo bin gerade zur Tür gegangen und wer war es "Postbote" bilder gibt es gleich.


----------



## slayerdaniel (8. Oktober 2009)

kurze Frage, womit lest ihr die Temps aus?
Mein Everest 5 zeigt mir leider keine Graka temps an


----------



## anoraknophobia (8. Oktober 2009)

ATI Treiber -> Overdrive
oder
GPU-Z


----------



## darkfabel (8. Oktober 2009)

Hier sind meine bilder


----------



## anoraknophobia (8. Oktober 2009)

Die Karten sehen alle gleich aus.
Ich vermute ja, dass 80% aller Karten von einem Fliesband kommen und dann jeder nurnoch seinen Aufkleber drauf klatscht und fertig.
Ob ich da nun Asus oder 0815 Unbekannt kauf ist nur das Zubehör unterschiedlich.


----------



## McZonk (8. Oktober 2009)

Wenn ich es heute Mittag zeitlich schaffe, werde ich mal ein paar Werte vom Crossfire-Gespann uppen  

Die Abwärme im 2D ist im Vergleich zur 4870 ein Traum!


----------



## the_rudi (8. Oktober 2009)

Haha, geil... Hab grad hier bei mir en Shop gefunden der die Grafikkarte 5870 von Sapphire hat. Am Samstag geh ich dann das Ding holen ^^ JAWOHL!!


----------



## slayerdaniel (8. Oktober 2009)

darkfabel schrieb:


> Hier sind meine bilder



bring mal dein Kabelmanagement in Ordnung


----------



## darkfabel (8. Oktober 2009)

JA mache ich noch ist ja nur mein leih NEtzteil bekomme ein stärkeres ist aber noch bei der POst


----------



## slayerdaniel (8. Oktober 2009)

hab mal bei mir die Windows 7 Leistungsbewertung aktualisiert, also ich hab bei Grafik beide male ne 7,7 u nich wie du ne 7,0


----------



## darkfabel (8. Oktober 2009)

hast du vllt die 5870 ?


----------



## slayerdaniel (8. Oktober 2009)

nein, das hätte ich gemerkt ^^


----------



## darkfabel (8. Oktober 2009)

naja ich weiß es nicht ich muss mir erstmal eine bessere HDD besorgen. Meine 2te HD 5850 ist noch unterwegs.

Edit: hatte mit meiner GTX 275 nur 6,0


----------



## slayerdaniel (8. Oktober 2009)

hm, hatte mit meiner 8800GTS 512MB schon 6,9

Aber der Leistungsindex is ja sowieso kaum aussagekräftig. Hauptsach in Games löppt se


----------



## darkfabel (8. Oktober 2009)

oder unterstützt mein board die graka nicht komplett habe ein asus maximus formula


----------



## FloFerrari (8. Oktober 2009)

Icecream schrieb:


> Also ich hab sogar die günstige Saphire Raedon HD5870 von Hardwareversand heute bekommen!
> Hatte diese am Freitag 02.10.09 abend bei *Hardwareversand* bestellt und bekam am Mittwoch den 07.10.09 die Grafikkarte.
> Also bestellt ruhig die Grafikkarten die im Super-Angebot sind und denkt nicht wie viele andere
> *"Da bestellt ja jeder, da muss ich ja lange warten"* sondern schlagt ruhig zu und es ist Wahrscheinlich besser wenn ihr per Vorkasse bezahlt
> ...




Du Glücklicher.
Ich hab ebenfalls bei *Hardwareversand* die Sapphiren HD 5870 bestellt und zwar am *Donnerstag den* *1.10.09* und warte immer noch auf ne Versandbestätigung, von ner Lieferung mal ganz zu schweigen.
Ach übrigens: Ich hab auch bei Vorrauskasse bezahl, allerdings ist das Geld erst diesen Mittwoch bei denen eingegangen. Weißt du noch, wann du die Bestätigung von Hardwareversand bekommen hast, dass das Geld bei ihnen eingegangen ist?


----------



## McZonk (8. Oktober 2009)

Wer weiß wos herkommt, bekommt nen Keks:

Double your gun, double your fun 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LK1801 (8. Oktober 2009)

Wow McZonk sieht geil aus! 

Hat schon jemand eine Sapphire HD5850 von hardwareversand.de bekommen? Warte schon ewig! 



slayerdaniel schrieb:


> XFX 5850 von HWV is da
> 
> crazy Verpackung
> 
> Wird meiner 8800GTS wohl hoffentlich gut ablösen.


@slayerdaniel: Ist da eigentlich ein DiRT 2 code dabei, weil es ist ja noch garnicht released?


----------



## Jack ONeill (8. Oktober 2009)

Hab grad mal geschaut das ist die einzige die Lieferbar ist (HIS HD 5850 )


----------



## tobi757 (8. Oktober 2009)

Bin grade auch am überlegen, ob ich bei Hardwareversand oder PCTweaker meine ASUS HD 5850 mit variabler GPU-Spannung bestellen soll


----------



## LK1801 (8. Oktober 2009)

Ja die HIS is grad verfügbar, aber die ist teuer und nichtmal full retail! Außerdem hab ich dei sapphire jetzt schon bestellt.


----------



## tobi757 (8. Oktober 2009)

Wisst ihr denn ob PCTweaker schneller ist als HWV ?


----------



## slayerdaniel (8. Oktober 2009)

@ darkfabel

da sollte eigentlich PCI Express 2.0 haben, also daran wirds net liegen, vllt lässt mal den 3DMark Vantage durchlaufn 



LK1801 schrieb:


> Wow McZonk sieht geil aus!
> 
> Hat schon jemand eine Sapphire HD5850 von hardwareversand.de bekommen? Warte schon ewig!
> 
> ...



ja, code is dabei u wird dann bei steam eingelöst was mich persönlich sehr freut. so muss ich mich nich bei komischen anderen downloadportalen die keiner kennt anmelden


----------



## LK1801 (8. Oktober 2009)

super, steam ist auch immer schön schnell!


----------



## darkfabel (8. Oktober 2009)

OK werde es jetzt mal durchlaufen lassen.

habe mal einen gamacht und gespeichert ist gleich nach dem einbau gemacht worden.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrazyBanana (8. Oktober 2009)

McZonk schrieb:


> Wer weiß wos herkommt, bekommt nen Keks:
> 
> Double your gun, double your fun
> 
> ...



SERIOUS SAM 

wo is jetzt mein Keks^^

und wann kommen die ersten Benches ? oder hab ich die übersehen


----------



## McZonk (8. Oktober 2009)

richtig!

@CrazyBanana:


Morgen gibts hoffentlich Crossfire Werte. Hab gerade irre viel um die Ohren.


----------



## bladiawdi (8. Oktober 2009)

Hallo leute, habe ne Frage bzgl. der Länge der 5870. Habe gelesen die Karte ist 28cm Lang. Ist die Slotblende in dieser Länge mit eingerechnet oder kommt da nochmal 1cm drauf? Bekomm sonst nämlich ein kleines Platzproblem. Wäre schön wenn jemand nachmessen könnte !!! Oder vielleicht kann mir ja jemand sagen ob er eine 5870 in einem Centurion 5 Gehäuse untergebracht hat?


----------



## slayerdaniel (8. Oktober 2009)

darkfabel schrieb:


> OK werde es jetzt mal durchlaufen lassen.
> 
> habe mal einen gamacht und gespeichert ist gleich nach dem einbau gemacht worden.
> 
> ...



Is ja noch unübertaktet die CPU. Wird dann wohl daran liegen, dass diese etwas limitiert, wird meine aber bestimmt @ stock auch noch


----------



## anoraknophobia (8. Oktober 2009)

http://service.futuremark.com/home.action?resultId=1479260&resultType=19


----------



## darkfabel (9. Oktober 2009)

will später mal ein bisschen OC


----------



## slayerdaniel (9. Oktober 2009)

btw für die meisten Grakas sind die Preise ca. 10 Euro gestiegen(Quelle: hardwareversand.de, Alternate). Scheinbar wird sich AMD nun bewusst das sie die Teile auch teurer verkaufen können und trotzdem sehr viele Abnehmer finden?!


----------



## sepei (9. Oktober 2009)

Meine ist auch entlich nach 3 tagen hier


----------



## McZonk (9. Oktober 2009)

CrazyBanana schrieb:


> und wann kommen die ersten Benches ? oder hab ich die übersehen



ich hab die Teile im Crossfire mal schnell durch 3D Mark 03-06 geschleift. Leider kann ich bisher nur eine GPU ocen, daher gibts erstmal nur default Werte. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Treiber war der MSI 8.10Beta für XP.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (9. Oktober 2009)

hmm, warum sind die Karten nur mit 8lanes angebunden 

Falsche Slots genommen?
Beim 760 haben slot 1+3 nur 16 lanes


----------



## McZonk (9. Oktober 2009)

Bis zum Slot 3 wirds aber schwierig mit der CF-Brücke. Dachte ich mir zumindest.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (9. Oktober 2009)

Stimmt, da sind ja nur die normalen bei 

Ich hoffe aber mal das es daran hackt 

weil, die punkte mach ich bereits mit einer GTX 285


----------



## McZonk (9. Oktober 2009)

Es mag auch sein dass Cf noch nicht die Bohne skalliert. Wir sprechen von Betatreibern.  Dort würde ich im Moment eher den Fehler suchen.

Finde auch in Reviews so wenig Crossfire XP(!)-Werte der 5870, wieso bloß?


----------



## D!str(+)yer (9. Oktober 2009)

Hast du den mal eine einzelne Karte laufen lassen?

Ich hab nämlich schon bessere CF scores gesehen 

30K mit 2 Karten stock


----------



## McZonk (9. Oktober 2009)

Vista 64 ist ja auch was anderes und wird offiziell unterstützt.  Bei XP scheints da düster auszusehen, leider... Merke: zukünftig geht nur noch Vista *grml*

Singlewerte bei selben Systemsettings:

3D Mark 03: 84039
3D Mark 05: 32218
3D Mark 06: 26195

Spricht bereits Bände


----------



## D!str(+)yer (9. Oktober 2009)

Oha, der XP Treiber scheint ja echt unterirdisch zu sein


----------



## McZonk (9. Oktober 2009)

Also eine Karte war durchgehend schneller. Ich glaub ich mach mich lieber noch ans übertakten, bevor ich nachher wieder etwas arbeiten muss. Das ist etwas erfolgsversprechender, als CF auf XP.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (9. Oktober 2009)

26K mit einer Karte sieht ja schon besser aus 
Ja hau ma rein


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (9. Oktober 2009)

Nur mal der Vollständigkeit halber: Meine (Club3D, da am wenigsten nervige Aufkleber auf dem Kühler) ist heute auch gekommen.


----------



## FloFerrari (9. Oktober 2009)

Und wo hast du sie bestellt?

Ach ja und gibts irgendwelche Informationen, wies so mit der Lieferbarkeit innerhalb der nächsten Woche aussieht. Ich bin nämlich seit nunmehr 3 Monaten ohne spielefähigen Rechner und so langsam söllt das Warten echt mal ein Ende haben. Gerade jetzt wo die Herbstferien losgehen.


----------



## slayerdaniel (9. Oktober 2009)

PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Nur mal der Vollständigkeit halber: Meine (Club3D, da am wenigsten nervige Aufkleber auf dem Kühler) ist heute auch gekommen.



welche denn? Die 5850 oder 5870? Hatte zeurst auch ne club3d 5850 bestellt aber fix umgeswitcht auf xfx wegen dirt 2u weil se lieferbar war 

anbei noch benchmarks mit cpu auf 3,4 ghz
Crysis is High Qualitiy mster config


----------



## _Snaker_ (9. Oktober 2009)

nachdem meine gtx 285 schrott ist, habe ich mir ne 5870 bestellt.
hab sie gestern bei einem händler @ ebay bestellt. mit 330€ wars die billigste möglichkeit

Sind noch 4 da 
1024MB DDR-5**ATi Radeon HD 5870**Ð**HD5870*DirectX 11! bei eBay.de: Karten (endet 13.10.09 21:35:24 MESZ)


----------



## 4clocker (9. Oktober 2009)

httphttp://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/info/p622652_1024MB-PowerColor-Radeon-HD5870-GDDR5-PCIe.html://
Bei Mindfactory gibts grade 5 Stück von Powercolor


----------



## sepei (9. Oktober 2009)

Kann es möglich sein das die Buchstaben (normal z.b bei icons) bei Ati etwas anders aussehen als bei nvidea
Das war das erste was mir aufgefahlen ist.
Zudem war mein Sticker auf der GRAKA mit viel bläschen aufgetragen


----------



## anoraknophobia (9. Oktober 2009)

PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Nur mal der Vollständigkeit halber: Meine (Club3D, da am wenigsten nervige Aufkleber auf dem Kühler) ist heute auch gekommen.



Jo. Meine Force3D hat auch nu einen einzigen Aufkleber. In der Mitte vom 
Lüfter.

@FloFerrari 

Gibt doch noch genug Händler die noch 5850 und 5870 ab Lager haben.


----------



## FloFerrari (9. Oktober 2009)

Schon, aber die liegen laut Schottenland alle über 350€.
Außerdem ist die Frage, obs nicht schneller geht, wenn ich das ganze jetzt über Hardwareversand aussitze, als wenn ich bei einem anderen bestelle, 50€ mehr bezahle, aber das ganze auch erst mal länger dauert, weil ich ja erst das Geld überweisen muss.
Die Frage ist halt vielmehr, obs momentan praktisch bei einigen Händlern noch überhaupt keine Karten gibt, oder aber ob die täglich kleine Chargen erhalten und damit die Vorbesteller bedienen, aber die Verfügbarkeitsampel halt nicht auf grün setzen. Deshalb hätts mich halt speziell bei icecream, der ja einen Tag nach mir beim gleichen Händler die gleiche Karte bestellt hat, interessiert, wie lange es nach Zahlungseingang noch gedauert hat.
Naja ich wart ma noch bis Montag, wenn dann keine Versandbestätigung raus is bestell ich wahrscheinlich um. Ich hätte halt wie gesagt gern die 50-60€ gespart, da ich bei HV "nur" 313 Euro, den Versand schon mit eingerechnet, bezahlt hab.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (10. Oktober 2009)

FloFerrari schrieb:


> Und wo hast du sie bestellt?
> 
> Ach ja und gibts irgendwelche Informationen, wies so mit der Lieferbarkeit innerhalb der nächsten Woche aussieht. .


Meine kam von Alternate. Hab da die Tage ab und an mal vorbeigeguckt und gestern war eine auf grün. Angerufen, nachgefragt - ja, sind da, bestellt und fertig.

Wird aber wohl in den nächsten paar Wochen noch zu Engpässen kommen können.



slayerdaniel schrieb:


> welche denn? Die 5850 oder 5870? Hatte zeurst auch ne club3d 5850 bestellt aber fix umgeswitcht auf xfx wegen dirt 2u weil se lieferbar war


Von einer GTX280 AMP wäre eine HD 5850 zuviel Performance-Side- und Feature-Upgrage, also eine HD 5870.


----------



## Quorton (10. Oktober 2009)

Sodele, hab mir ne 5870 von PowerColor gegönnt , vom örtlichen Händler. War die letzte (ausverkauft). Dumm nur, das ich noch XP habe, und noch kein offizieller Treiber seitens AMD/ATi bereit steht, so habe ich nen Treiber von MSI runtergeladen. Funktioniert einwandfrei! Da fragt mann sich, warum die Hertseller schneller sind, als der Chip Hersteller ^^. Ist aber auch nur übergangsweise, da ich auch auf Win7 umsattele


----------



## teKau^ (10. Oktober 2009)

Moin Leute 
Hab meine 5850 vorgestern bekommen und konnte sie ausgiebig testen  Anfangs hab ich mir überlegt ob ich mir nicht die größere zulegen sollte aber die Gedanken sind mittlerweile verflogen!
Die Karte ist echt super! Crysis, NFS Shift, COD5... Alle gängigen Spiele lassen sich auf Ultra High zocken ohne Ruckler oder sonstige Fehler! Bin mehr als begeistert! Wozu dann noch die 5870  ?!

EDIT: Achja, ein Merkmal wollte ich noch mal ansprechen! Die Karte ist für ihre Leistung super leise! Hab auch schon überprüft ob der Lüfter überhaupt läuft  Aber da ist alles i.O


----------



## RomeoJ (10. Oktober 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



..so nun habe ich auch ein Duett...


----------



## davehimself (10. Oktober 2009)

meine beiden vtx3d 5870 sind so eben angekommen und laufen fröhlich miteinander. befeuert werden sie mit einem core i7 4ghz. benchmarks folgen...

gekauft mitwoch bei hoh für jeweils 324€.

hier schon mal der erste test :


----------



## McZonk (10. Oktober 2009)

Da skalliert der Treiber aber auch noch nicht die Bohne  Hatten wir ja schon etwas früher im Thread dass mit 2en egtl rund 30k+ drin sein sollten.

So, mal erste Wakütest gefahren - Die Karte geht verdammt gut.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​1.187 Volt für die 1GHz VPU. 
Das BS ist unoptimiert und der Score dank Betatreiber auch reichlich _Beta_!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (10. Oktober 2009)

hast du MSI Karten McZonk?
weißt du ob das MSI tool bei allen Karten läuft  ?


----------



## v3rtex (10. Oktober 2009)

Habe nun meine 5850 ebenfalls bekommen, aber bis jetzt noch nicht ausgepackt und ausprobiert.

Da mir aber im Moment eh keine Spiele wirklich zusagen und OF2 auch relativer Müll geworden ist, überlege ich gerade ob ich Sie ungeöffnet wieder verkaufen soll. 

COD5 als einziger Grund für die 5850 wäre sinnlos, da würde es auch meine 4870 512er tun.


----------



## Low (10. Oktober 2009)

v3rtex schrieb:


> Habe nun meine 5850 ebenfalls bekommen, aber bis jetzt noch nicht ausgepackt und ausprobiert.
> 
> Da mir aber im Moment eh keine Spiele wirklich zusagen und OF2 auch relativer Müll geworden ist, überlege ich gerade ob ich Sie ungeöffnet wieder verkaufen soll.
> 
> COD5 als einziger Grund für die 5850 wäre sinnlos, da würde es auch meine 4870 512er tun.


Warum hast du die denn dann erst überhaupt bestellt o.O ?


----------



## v3rtex (10. Oktober 2009)

Low schrieb:


> Warum hast du die denn dann erst überhaupt bestellt o.O ?



Glaub mir, die Frage hatte ich mir in den letzten Tagen selbst oft gestellt.

Ich war der festen Überzeugung, dass OF2 der Hit wird, und habe sie hauptsächlich gekauft da die 5850 bessere Stromsparmechanismen hat als die 4870, und COD5 und kommende Spiele mehr Grafikleistung brauchen können.

Nunja, ich werde es mir heut nochmal gründlich überlegen, vielleicht kommt sie morgen in den Marktplatz oder zurück zum Onlineshop.


Hinterher ist man immer schlauer


----------



## phenom-2 (10. Oktober 2009)

Da bleibe ich lieber auf meiner EVGA 285 SC 2048 MB,vor parr stunden war die meinung etwas anders


----------



## sepei (10. Oktober 2009)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> hast du MSI Karten McZonk?
> weißt du ob das MSI tool bei allen Karten läuft  ?



Bei meiner Powercolor läuft das Ding jedenfalls.
Gibt es eigentlich eine Möglichkeit den GPU Takt meiner Powercolor über 900 zu machen


----------



## McZonk (10. Oktober 2009)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> hast du MSI Karten McZonk?



Nope, aber das AMD-Bios und kein störendes _Hersteller_bios. Sollte eure Karte nicht funktionieren einfach schnell das MSI-Bios flashen. Das klappt auf jedenfall.


----------



## RomeoJ (10. Oktober 2009)

McZonk schrieb:


> Nope, aber das AMD-Bios und kein störendes _Hersteller_bios. Sollte eure Karte nicht funktionieren einfach schnell das MSI-Bios flashen. Das klappt auf jedenfall.



Unter Windows 7 gehen die schon nicht schlecht....; ..mal gucken, was dann geht unter Windows XP.. 

Jetzt muss ich nur noch die GPU takten...


----------



## McZonk (10. Oktober 2009)

läuft:

1000MHz mit 1.187 Volt mal eben 10Min Furmark  Die VRM Temperaturen rocken dank meiner Ghetto-Kühlung. So, mal die 1050 anpacken.


----------



## F!ghter (10. Oktober 2009)

packen eigentlich eine 5870 2 4890 mit 900mhz in cfx in sachen leitung???
weil kosten tun ja die beiden soviel wie eine 5870...


----------



## boss3D (11. Oktober 2009)

F!ghter schrieb:


> packen eigentlich eine 5870 2 4890 mit 900mhz in cfx in sachen leitung???
> weil kosten tun ja die beiden soviel wie eine 5870...


Kommt natürlich immer auf die CF-Skalierung an, aber da die HD5870 im Moment noch nichtmal die HD4870 X2 durchgängig abhängen kann, wird sie das overall wohl auch nicht bei 2x HD4890 schaffen. 

Hinzu kommt dann allerdings, dass noch viele performancesteigernde Treiber für die HD5870 erscheinen werden und nicht zuletzt der geringere Stromverbrauch, die geringere Lautstärke und das bessere Feature-Set sie definitiv zur besseren Wahl machen.

_PS: CrossFire-*X* ist es erst, wenn du mehr als 2 Radeons koppelst._ 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## F!ghter (11. Oktober 2009)

na dann... bin ich ja zufrieden 
erstmal....


----------



## McZonk (11. Oktober 2009)

boss3D schrieb:


> [...]und nicht zuletzt der geringere Stromverbrauch, die geringere Lautstärke und das bessere Feature-Set sie definitiv zur besseren Wahl machen.



nicht zu vergessen: Das deutlich bessere OC-Potential.


----------



## DocEvil (11. Oktober 2009)

[FONT=&quot]so, meine HD 5850 ist seit Freitag abend auch bei mir verbaut in meinem Rechner.[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]Rechner ist frisch aufgesetzt worden inkl. neues Mainboard und den nötigen Treibern.[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]Vorher war 8800 GTS 512 MB G92 von Leadtek verbaut.[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]Mit der habe ich aktuelle Benchmarks gemacht, um u sehen in wieweit sich der Wechsel leistungsmäßig bezahlt macht bei meinem System.[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]Nach dem Ausbau der 8800 GTS, und dem Einbau der HD 5850, wurden erstmal regulär alle NVIDIA Treiber via Systemsteuerung deinstalliert, anschließend via Driver Sweeper die vorhandenen Reste ebenfalls gekillt. Nach dem folgenden Reboot des Rechners wurde der mitgelieferte Catalalyst Treiber von Powercolor installiert.[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]Treiber Einstellungen blieben erstmal alle auf Standard eingestellt, so wie es auch bei der 8800 GTS war.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Dann wurde nit 3dMark06 Basic, mit 3dMark Vantage trial und mit Furmark gebencht.[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]Die HD 5850 war natürlich bei sämtlichen Benchmarks besser als die "alte" 8800 GTS, allerdings nun nicht wieder soviel besser das mich das Ergebnis vor Freude hat tanzen lassen.[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]Sämtliche Benchmarks wurden in 1280 x 1024 Auflösung getätigt. Einzig beim Furmark wurde ein Benchmark mit 2MSAA zuätzlich durchgeführt.[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]Mein System mit dem ich den Benchmark durchgeführt habe besteht aus den beiden genannten Grafikkarten aus folgenenden Komponenten:[/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]CPU: Intel Core 2 Quad 9300 nicht übertaktet[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]RAM: 2 x 2 GB Kit von Mushkin mit 800 Mhz, insgesamt also 4 GB alle um Dualchannel Modus aktiv[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]Mainboard: ASUS P5Q[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]Soundkarte:  Creative X-Fi Xtreme Gamer[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]Grafikkarte 1: Leadtek GF8800GTS 512MB GDDR3 RAM, G92 Chipsatz[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]Grafikkarte 2: PowerColor HD 5850 1024 MB GDDR5 RAM[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]Netzteil:  Thermaltake Toughpower QFan 650W[/FONT]*
  [FONT=&quot]*Gehäuse:  Cooler Master Centurion 5*[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]Meine PC-Bewerung laut [/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]PCMARK05: 
[/FONT]
http://img23.imageshack.us/img23/8788/pcmark05hd5850.jpg

  [FONT=&quot]PCMARK Advantage x64:[/FONT]

http://img23.imageshack.us/img23/3860/pcmarkvantagex64hd5850.th.jpg[FONT=&quot]

Cinebench 10 x64:
[/FONT]
	
	



```
[FONT=&quot]CINEBENCH R10[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]****************************************************[/FONT]
  
  [FONT=&quot]Tester           : [/FONT]
  
  [FONT=&quot]Processor        : Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU Q9300 @ 2.50GHz[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]MHz              : [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Number of CPUs   : 4[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Operating System : WINDOWS 64 BIT 6.0.6002[/FONT]
  
  [FONT=&quot]Graphics Card    : ATI Radeon HD 5800 Series [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Resolution       : 800x600[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Color Depth      : 8 Bit[/FONT]
  
  [FONT=&quot]****************************************************[/FONT]
  
  [FONT=&quot]Rendering (Single   CPU): 3026 CB-CPU [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Rendering (Multiple CPU): 10958 CB-CPU [/FONT]
  
  [FONT=&quot]Multiprocessor Speedup: 3.62[/FONT]
  
  [FONT=&quot]Shading (OpenGL Standard)          : 5337 CB-GFX [/FONT]
```
[FONT=&quot]Jetzt die interessanten Fakten für euch, die unterschiedlichen Benschmarks mit meinem System:[/FONT]


Zuerst für meine Leadtek geforce 8800 GTS 512 MB mit G92 Chip


  [FONT=&quot]Ergebnis vom 3DMARK06 für Leadtek GF8800GTS 512MB:[/FONT]

http://img267.imageshack.us/img267/1677/3dmark068800gts.th.jpg

  [FONT=&quot]Ergebnis vom 3DMARK Advantage Trial für Leadtek GF8800GTS 512MB :[/FONT]

http://img3.imageshack.us/img3/2550/3dmarkvantagetrial8800g.th.jpg

  [FONT=&quot]Ergebnis vom Furmark Standardeinstellungen für Leadtek GF8800GTS 512MB[/FONT]

http://img3.imageshack.us/img3/4670/furmark28800gts.th.jpg

  [FONT=&quot]Ergebnis vom Furmark mit 2xMSAA für Leadtek GF8800GTS 512MB:[/FONT]

http://img42.imageshack.us/img42/5463/furmark18800gts.th.jpg[FONT=&quot]

[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Nun die Ergebnisse für die HD 5850 mit 1 GB DDR5 RAM 
[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]Ergebnis vom 3DMARK06 für Powercolor HD5850:[/FONT]

http://img195.imageshack.us/img195/6878/3dmark06hd5850.th.jpg

  [FONT=&quot]Ergebnis vom 3DMARK Advantage Trial für Powercolor HD5850:[/FONT]

http://img205.imageshack.us/img205/5098/3dmarkvantagetrialhd585.th.jpg

  [FONT=&quot]Ergebnis vom Furmark Standardeinstellungen für Powercolor HD5850:[/FONT]

http://img209.imageshack.us/img209/3505/furmark2hd5850.th.jpg

  [FONT=&quot]Ergebnis vom Furmark mit 2xMSAA für Powercolor HD5850:[/FONT]

http://img21.imageshack.us/img21/8409/furmark1hd5850.th.jpg

  [FONT=&quot]So, nun meine Frage an die Experten unter euch, ist mit meinem System soweit alles i.O., gibt es irgendwo eine signifikante Leistungsbremse die den Prozessor, die GPU oder das RAM ausbremst?[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]Kann  ich irgendwas tauschen um noch ein wenig mehr Performance rauszuholen? Soll ich es mit OC versuchen, wenn ja, lieber erst beim Prozessor anfangen, oder doch erst lieber die GPU oder den RAM?[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]Viele schwierige Fragen ich weiß, aber da ich mit dem System hier noch ein wenig länger arbeiten will, wäre es mir lieb nch ein klein wenig mehr Leistung herausholen zu können, ohne allzu tief in die Brieftasche  greifen zu müssen.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Also bin mal gespannt auf eure Infos,Anregungen, Antworten, Einschätzungen und Kaufempfehlungen.[/FONT]


----------



## LionelHudz (11. Oktober 2009)

Dein Prozzi ist eindeutig die Schwachstelle, klar sehen die 4000k mehr im Vantage nicht viel besser aus aber das ohne PhysX, mach mal den Vantage mit der 8800GTS ohne die Physikberechnung der GPU da wird das Loch schon größer. Aber nen neuer Prozzi bzw. OC ist wohl angebracht.


----------



## DocEvil (11. Oktober 2009)

ok, nun noch die Frage, wenn Prozessor neu, da ich ja schon nen Quad habe, welche Quad wäre auf 775 basis denn noch besser geeignet ?


----------



## LionelHudz (11. Oktober 2009)

Der Q9650 bzw 9550 wär wohl das größte für den S775 (außer QX, aber unbezahlbar und auch unnötig), den bekommst Du locker auf 4Ghz und dann sollte der Prozzi nicht mehr die Bremse sein. Hier mal mein Ergebnis ohne GPU PhysX mit OC GTX 285 und Q9650@4Ghz. Da sollte mit der 5000'er doch ne Steigerung drinn sein .


----------



## McZonk (11. Oktober 2009)

LionelHudz schrieb:


> Hier mal mein Ergebnis ohne GPU PhysX mit OC GTX 285 und Q9650@4Ghz. Da sollte mit der 5000'er doch ne Steigerung drinn sein .



Ist sie doch auch


----------



## LionelHudz (11. Oktober 2009)

McZonk schrieb:


> Ist sie doch auch



Schon klar , dacht ja auch nicht an Dein System, sollte eher seine Frage beantworten. Aber ist schon ne Ansage, 20000k mit einer Graka *neidisch guck*. Kann mich aber auch an ähnliche Ergebnisse mit einer auf 1Ghz oc GTX 285 erinnern. Da müssen die Prozzis wohl noch nen bischen nachlegen denn die sind wohl immernoch zu langsam und bremsen extrem.


----------



## slayerdaniel (11. Oktober 2009)

DocEvil schrieb:


> ok, nun noch die Frage, wenn Prozessor neu, da ich ja schon nen Quad habe, welche Quad wäre auf 775 basis denn noch besser geeignet ?



gar keiner, von quad auf quad ist soweit sinnlos wenn du bei So.775 bleibst. Vernünftiger Kühler vorausgesetzt, übertaktest dein jetzigen auf mind. 3 GHz und dann passt das schon halbwegs. Je mehr desto besser!


----------



## DocEvil (11. Oktober 2009)

derzeit habe ich den Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 Pro installiert, aber ganz ehrlich...ich habe seit mehreren Jahren nix mehr overclocked, kein Plan wie ich da vorgehen soll....


----------



## GlockRoXx (11. Oktober 2009)

Mein XFX 5850 kam am Donnerstag, hab sie über Hardwareversand bestellt.

Ich kann nur sagen bombenleistung! Einfach nur der Hammer ^.^


----------



## freakyd84 (12. Oktober 2009)

habe die einzige xfx 5870 1gb bei Relocate letzte woche bekommen! wollte 2 für crossfire aber die hatten da nur eine da gehabt -.-


----------



## tobi757 (12. Oktober 2009)

Weiß jemand ob man auch bei den normalen HD5850 die Spannung verändern kann ??? 

z.B. mit MSI Afterburner


----------



## FloFerrari (13. Oktober 2009)

Also meine Sapphire HD 5870 von Hardwareversand ist heute auch endlich engekommen. Die Karte passt gerade so in mein NZXT Lexa Silver, man kriegt praktisch nicht mal mehr ein Blatt papier zwischen diese roten Ansaugstutzen und den Festplattenkäfig.


----------



## JonnyPotSmoker (14. Oktober 2009)

es gibt einen ?neuen? treiber für die 5800 und 5700 series auf der ati seite..

wurde am 13.10.09 (gestern) hochgeladen..

weiß da jmd ob das noch immer der rc6 oder wie auch immer von der treiber cd ist, oder wirklich ein neuerer??

mfg


----------



## sethdiabolos (14. Oktober 2009)

freakyd84 schrieb:


> habe die einzige xfx 5870 1gb bei Relocate letzte woche bekommen! wollte 2 für crossfire aber die hatten da nur eine da gehabt -.-




Deine CPU dürfte die beiden eh nicht ausreizen, von daher....


----------



## BopItXtremeII (14. Oktober 2009)

FloFerrari schrieb:


> Also meine Sapphire HD 5870 von Hardwareversand ist heute auch endlich engekommen. Die Karte passt gerade so in mein NZXT Lexa Silver, man kriegt praktisch nicht mal mehr ein Blatt papier zwischen diese roten Ansaugstutzen und den Festplattenkäfig.



Also dein Lexa ist baugleich mit dem hier? Wenn ja wärs toll, ich dachte die 5870 würd bei mir nicht passen


----------



## adem12300 (14. Oktober 2009)

Gibts bei Amazon fpr 399 Euro: Gigabyte ATI Radeon HD5870 Grafikkarte: Amazon.de: Elektronik


----------



## draimor (14. Oktober 2009)

man darf ich mal die leute beneiden die schon eine hd 5870 haben hab meine am 5.10 bestellt und sie kommt einfach nicht


----------



## Niamne (14. Oktober 2009)

Hd5870 gekauft und heute im pc, hoffe ich. Der laden hat zumindest noch nix gesagt.


----------



## FloFerrari (14. Oktober 2009)

BopItXtremeII schrieb:


> Also dein Lexa ist baugleich mit dem hier? Wenn ja wärs toll, ich dachte die 5870 würd bei mir nicht passen



Ja mein Lexa ist meines Wissen baugleich mit dem von Caseking, nur das meins die ältere Version mit der Front im Alu-Look ist. Die Karte passt, aber nur, wenn wirklich keinerlei Kabel zwischen Karte und Festplattenkäfig druchführen müssen. Wie schon oben geschrieben, bei mir ist kein Milimeter mehr übrig zwischen Karte und Festplattenkäfig und ich war echt froh als ich die Karte nach langem rumhantieren endlich reingequetscht bekommen hab. Tetriskenntnisse wärn doch manchmal schon ganz nützlich


----------



## sneakpeek (14. Oktober 2009)

Meine Powercolor HD 5850 ist am Montag gekommen. (citypc.de)

pics gibts hier (wenns jemand interessiert):

http://img444.imageshack.us/img444/4462/8800gts640undhd5850smal.jpg

http://img162.imageshack.us/img162/7350/foto1170k.jpg

Hat eine 8800 GTS 640mb abgelöst^^

GPU-Leistung ist um mehr als das dreifache gestiegen...

einfach nur geil^^


----------



## D!str(+)yer (15. Oktober 2009)

Endlich ist auch eine bei mir angekommen  

Vergleichstest GTX 285 <-> HD5870 incoming soon


----------



## basic123 (15. Oktober 2009)

Meine XFX HD 5850 ist heute endlich verschickt worden. Bei einem Preis von 209€ mit DirT2-Downloadgutschein kann man mehr als zufrieden sein.


----------



## Cosaks (15. Oktober 2009)

Meine ist auch schon seit Montag da, hab jez ne Wakü drauf und sie rennt ganz gut xD


----------



## McZonk (15. Oktober 2009)

Cosaks schrieb:


> Meine ist auch schon seit Montag da, hab jez ne Wakü drauf und sie rennt ganz gut xD


Du brauchst allen ernstes 1,35 Volt für die 1.050 Mhz unter Wakü?
Mir reichen da 1,237 Volt


----------



## stefan.net82 (16. Oktober 2009)

hab am dienstag nachmittag bei alternate meine xfx 5870 bestellt und hab sie heute zumittag erhalten

(der verfügbarkeitsbalken sah am dienstag haargenau gleich aus wie heute-orange bei versand-trotzdem wurde meine karte noch am selben tag versendet, ohne flux!
wer also eine xfx haben will, gleich bestellen, vielleicht habt ihr sie am montag, dienstag schon?)

lg,
stefan


----------



## Dr. Kucho (16. Oktober 2009)

stefan.net82 schrieb:


> hab am dienstag nachmittag bei alternate meine xfx 5870 bestellt und hab sie heute zumittag erhalten
> 
> (der verfügbarkeitsbalken sah am dienstag haargenau gleich aus wie heute-orange bei versand-trotzdem wurde meine karte noch am selben tag versendet, ohne flux!



Bei mir wars genauso. Allerdings hab ich eine MSi 5870 und keine XFX Karte bestellt: Dienstag geordert, heute erhalten - trotz orangener Verfügbarkeit.

Geht doch nix über Alternate


----------



## Cosaks (16. Oktober 2009)

McZonk schrieb:


> Du brauchst allen ernstes 1,35 Volt für die 1.050 Mhz unter Wakü?
> Mir reichen da 1,237 Volt



ja wakü, aber wie machsten das mit 1,237V ???
Aber meine Karte wird maximal 46 Grad warm, also kann da doch was nicht stimmen oda?

Edit:

Hab deine Spannung auch mal eingestellt und die Karte läuft stabil
Denn egal wie viel Spannung ich einstelle, mehr als 1050 geht net.


----------



## Birdy84 (19. Oktober 2009)

XFX 5850 ist heute gekommen und hab ich eben unter XP mit dem MSI 8.66RC7 Treiber getestet. Die CPU ist wegen C1E heruntergetaktet und hat unter Last einen Multi von 8.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (19. Oktober 2009)

Hatte ich schon gesagt, das ich seid Donnerstag eine MSI 5870 hab *freu*


----------



## PakiXT (19. Oktober 2009)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Hatte ich schon gesagt, das ich seid Donnerstag eine MSI 5870 hab *freu*



von wo hast du deine MSI karte ??
weil genau die gleiche will ich auch haben und meine jetzige 4870 ist auch eine von msi.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (19. Oktober 2009)

PakiXT schrieb:


> von wo hast du deine MSI karte ??
> weil genau die gleiche will ich auch haben und meine jetzige 4870 ist auch eine von msi.




hoh.de


----------



## PakiXT (20. Oktober 2009)

hab gestern bei alternate.de die 5870 von asus bestellt und warte mal ab wann die zu mir ankommt. viele sagen das alternate sehr gut wäre. mal abwarten  aber ich denke des wird schon


----------



## St3ps (20. Oktober 2009)

Zu Alternate habe ich gemischte Gefühle, naja, was den Support im Reparaturfalle anbelangt, wobei das jetzt aber sich schlimmer anhört als es ist. 

Wenn ich über geizhals.at/de... gugge, hat glaub keiner eine Karte lieferbar. Da wo ich bestellt habe, hat sich die Verfügbarkeit leider schon mal min. auf den 21. verschoben.

Da hätte ich meine Asus auch als Vorbestellung behalten können, dachte aber die MSI wäre schneller lieferbar und hatte umbestellt. 

Wenn hier schon Jemand die MSi hat, ist da eigentlich ein Game bei? Der Hersteller selber hat es ja nicht nötig überhaupt was auf seine HP zu stellen, die kennt noch niemals die DX11-Karten der 5er Serie.


----------



## PakiXT (20. Oktober 2009)

Msi hatte immer spiele mit dabei ich hatte bei der 4870 DIRT bekommen


----------



## stefan.net82 (20. Oktober 2009)

was ich weiß sind bei allen 5870-ern product-keys für dirt2 mitdabei!
he, das reimt sich 

stefan


----------



## D!str(+)yer (20. Oktober 2009)

Bei der MSI ist *kein* Dirt 2 bei


----------



## PakiXT (20. Oktober 2009)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Bei der MSI ist *kein* Dirt 2 bei



aber asus hat dirt 2 gutschein  und die von asus hab ich mir auch deswegen bestellt


----------



## stefan.net82 (20. Oktober 2009)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Bei der MSI ist *kein* Dirt 2 bei


 
Man(n) lernt *NIE* aus!

danke,
stefan


----------



## St3ps (21. Oktober 2009)

Naja, blöd, aber kein Beinbruch. Rennspiele zocke ich eh lieber auf der Box.


----------



## dennis1213 (21. Oktober 2009)

Ich hab mir heute eine 5850 für 255€ vom Amazon bestellt von Powercolor inclusive Dirt2 Gutschein


----------



## fresh_dumbledore (21. Oktober 2009)

HD 5850 für 255 €?ô.o
Die bekommt man für 200 Euro Mittlerweile...
Übrigens kommt bei mir auch bald eine HD 5850 ran...


----------



## Kamrum (21. Oktober 2009)

Mein PC mit HD5870 von XFX ist gestern angekommen (ALTERNATE - PC Builder )
In Sachen Leistung rennt das Ding wie sonstwas 
Hab allerdings öfters Probleme mit dem ATI Treiber und hab auch mit Abstürzen von GTA 4 und andren Games zu kämpfen  Temps sind ansonsten ok 30° laut CCC im Idle und unter Last 70°-78°.

Naja mal hoffen das meine nicht defekt ist sondern es an dem Treiber liegt


----------



## spyda1992 (21. Oktober 2009)

Ich hab mir gestern meine HD 5850 von Sapphire für 210€ bestellt


----------



## BlackShadow (21. Oktober 2009)

Habe heute gerade die HIS Radeon 5780 bekommen. Was mich aber unsicher macht, die Karte benötigt 2x PCI- E Anschlüsse (6 Pin).

Für was gibt es dann am Netzteil auch die Version 6+2 Pin Anschlüsse ?


----------



## Xrais (21. Oktober 2009)

BlackShadow schrieb:


> Habe heute gerade die HIS Radeon 5780 bekommen. Was mich aber unsicher macht, die Karte benötigt 2x PCI- E Anschlüsse (6 Pin).
> 
> Für was gibt es dann am Netzteil auch die Version 6+2 Pin Anschlüsse ?



manche benötigen halt einen 8pin anschluss , und 6+2 macht  ?


----------



## D!str(+)yer (21. Oktober 2009)

Xrais schrieb:


> manche benötigen halt einen 8pin anschluss , und 6+2 macht  ?




So siehts aus, zum Beispiel GTX 280 oder HD 4870 X2
Die GraKa ist halt Sparsam


----------



## BlackShadow (21. Oktober 2009)

6+2 macht 8, ach habe ich nicht gewusst


----------



## fpsJunkie (21. Oktober 2009)

wie lang ist eigentlich eine 5870??
ähnlich Lang wie die GTX_karten oder länger?
Hoffe die passt ins treehundred.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (21. Oktober 2009)

Mal cam ausgegraben xD
Hier ein Bild der Guten MSI 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dennis1213 (22. Oktober 2009)

Schick Schick!! Meine 5850 müsste auch bald kommen


----------



## fpsJunkie (22. Oktober 2009)

Also knapp so lang wie jedes normale ATX-Board breit ist?


----------



## D!str(+)yer (22. Oktober 2009)

PC-freak schrieb:


> Also knapp so lang wie jedes normale ATX-Board breit ist?




Nope, das Classified ist XL-ATX und die karte ist 2cm drüber, also ne ganze ecke länger als ATX


----------



## McZonk (22. Oktober 2009)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Nope, das Classified ist XL-ATX und die karte ist 2cm drüber, also ne ganze ecke länger als ATX


Passend dazu ne 5870 auf nem ATX-Board.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fpsJunkie (22. Oktober 2009)

Antec Three Hundred

mein ihr das die da reinpasst?


----------



## thysol (22. Oktober 2009)

Meine Asus Radeon HD 5870 ist soeben angekommen.


----------



## fpsJunkie (22. Oktober 2009)

was fürn gehäsue? full- oder miditower?


----------



## McZonk (22. Oktober 2009)

PC-freak schrieb:


> Antec Three Hundred
> 
> mein ihr das die da reinpasst?


Wenn du das Gehäuse schon hast, könntest du ja mal nachmessen, wie viel Patz du hast


----------



## Birdy84 (22. Oktober 2009)

Was genau muss ich in die Rivatuner.cfg eintragen, damit Oc bei einer 5850 funktioniert?


----------



## D!str(+)yer (22. Oktober 2009)

In der Rivatuner.cfg musst du die Zeile zum RV 770 um "6898h" erweitern.

Die ganze zeile sieht dann wie folgt aus:


> RV770	= 9440h-9443h,944Ch,6898h


----------



## Birdy84 (22. Oktober 2009)

Fettes Danke für die schnelle und fast richtige Antwort. Die Device ID der 5850 ist 6899h. Hatte die 5850 quasi komplett neu angelegt, aber das hatte nicht funktioniert. Jetzt geht es.


----------



## BläckStar (23. Oktober 2009)

Hiho Leute,

Da hab ich mir einen neuen Rechner zusammengebaut und was fehlt die Graka..
die 5870 ist schon seit X Wochen bestellt und immer wenns heiß sie kommt, wird der Liefertermin wieder verschoben...
Aktuell ist wieder mit einer Lieferzeit bist zu 3Wochen zu Rechnen, wieso will ATI uns ärgern... meint ihr ob es NVIDIA bis dato was bringt.. oder eventuell schon die X2 kommt?
So langsam geht das echt an die Nerven, oder was meint ihr dazu?

Gruß
B.

PS: Eine zu bekommen ist schon so wie eine Nadel im Häuhaufen zu finden...


----------



## stefan.net82 (23. Oktober 2009)

da hast du recht!

hab mit viel glück vor einer woche ne 5870 von alternate geliefert bekommen!
warum die karten so knapp verfügbar sind, weiß nur gott und amd, sonst kaum wer ;-P

lg,
stefan


----------



## BläckStar (23. Oktober 2009)

Hier wer bissi mehr Geld ausgeben will:

www2.freexpress.de - Dein Multimedia Discounter im Internet

2 noch auf Lager.... aber 400 Mücken ist zu teuer.... grml


----------



## F!ghter (23. Oktober 2009)

BläckStar schrieb:


> Hiho Leute,
> 
> 
> Aktuell ist wieder mit einer Lieferzeit bist zu 3Wochen zu Rechnen, wieso will ATI uns ärgern... meint ihr ob es *NVIDIA bis dato was bringt*.. oder eventuell schon die X2 kommt?



ich bin mir sicher dass sich nvidia nur noch auf die highend karten stützen wird die dann gut und gerne ihre 500€+ kosten werden und soviel will und kann ich net zahlen ich bleib bei ati da stimmt einfach des P/L genauso bei intel. intel will auch nur noch so teure dinger bringen die dann auch noch jedes mal n neuen sockel=> neues mobo und evtl andren ram brauchen
ich versteh des net es kan doch gar net soviele reiche leute geben die sich jedesmal ne neue graka kaufen wenn ne neue kommt...
ich hab 2 4890 von xfx und die hauen böse...
mfg


----------



## BläckStar (23. Oktober 2009)

Der Hauptgrund ist halt durch die DX11 Unterstützung, deshalb wollen alle die neue Karte haben...
Und ich hab die schon seit ca 4 WOchen bestellt, aber es kommt und kommt nix, nur das der Liefertermin immer wieder verschoben wird... 
Ist schon traurig 
Das blöde ist, ich kann mein neuen PC net nutzen... Bin noch mit meiner 6Jahren alten Kiste unterwegs...


----------



## draimor (23. Oktober 2009)

ja da muss ich dir zustimmen ich hab das selbe problem wie du pc bestellt alles einzelteile alles da bis auf graka so ein mist bei  mir ist es zwar nicht so lange her hab am 5.10 bestellt aber es nervt trotzdem 
mfg


----------



## M4xw0lf (23. Oktober 2009)

angeblich hat amd ja nicht genug 40nm-waver bei tsmc bestellt aus angst davor dass nvidia zu schnell zurückschlägt und sie dann das zeug nicht loswerden... 
und jetzt entgehen ihnen sicher unsummen dadurch dass sie die nachfrage nicht bedriedigen können. epic fail - das hätts nicht gebraucht, so kommt man nicht wieder aus den roten zahlen.


----------



## Rescorn (23. Oktober 2009)

Hi , ich bin einer Der Gluecklichen die die 5870 ihr Eigenen nennen Dürfen , und ich muss sagen es ist eine Tolle Karte , ich habe sie am 28.09.2009 in meinen Rechner Basteln Dürfen .

Gekauft bei : Compare GbR /Compare.de
Ort : 42103 Wuppertal , Aue 50 

kostenpunkt war 364,95 € , sie bekommen die Karten mehr oder weniger Relativ " Regelmässig " 1 - 2 Karten pro Woche .

Aktuell is es Asus/XFX als hersteller  . Ich selbst Hab XfX .


MFG Rescorn


----------



## St3ps (24. Oktober 2009)

Ist schon traurig, das es ATI nicht schafft, zum Win 7 Release ausreichend Karten zu haben, ich warte auch noch "sehnsüchtig". Aber auch ich bin zum wiederholten male verschoben worden. Jetzt der vermeintliche Wareneingang beim Shop am kommenden Mi.  Ich glaub's erst, wenn es in der Online-Verfolgung steht oder eine Mail für den Versand kommt. 

Da MS aber die div. Upgrades seines Win 7 offensichtlich auch per Boten pers. zustellen lässt, anders lässt sich eine Lieferzeit von 10-15 Tg. nicht erklären, kann ich auf die neue Graka aber auch noch rel. gelassen warten, auch wenn man von Natur aus alles sofort haben möchte. 

Während ATI Lieferprobleme hat, scheitn es nVidia aber gar nicht nötig zu haben, eine DX11-Karte zum Realese von Win 7 im Angebot zu haben. Nun ja, alles Armutszeugnisse, egal ob es jetzt Lieferengpässe sind, Lieferzeiten oder gar keine im Angebot.

That's life!


----------



## stefan.net82 (24. Oktober 2009)

F!ghter schrieb:


> ich bin mir sicher dass sich nvidia nur noch auf die highend karten stützen wird die dann gut und gerne ihre 500€+ kosten werden


 
ich glaub nicht, dass die ersten nvidia dx11 karten nach release viel mehr kosten werden als die 5870-reihe momentan, schätze rund 400eu!

mal sehen was die zukunft bringt...

mfg,
stefan


----------



## cuthbert (24. Oktober 2009)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> angeblich hat amd ja nicht genug 40nm-waver bei tsmc bestellt aus angst davor dass nvidia zu schnell zurückschlägt und sie dann das zeug nicht loswerden...


 
kannst du das mal mit ner quelle belegen? dass die ausbeute an 40nm wavern nicht gerad besonders ist, das weiß man doch schon seit der hd4770. aber dass der nachschub absichtlich runtergefahren wurde, das glaube ich kaum.

amd weiß, dass sie momentan die schnellste graka auf dem markt haben und so dumm könnte kein unternehmen sein, das dann nicht auszunutzen, vor allem nicht eins wie amd, dass zwingend einnahmen braucht.

kann man nur hoffen dass die ausbeute bald höher ist, wenn dann noch die nvidia karten kommen, gäbs bald die erst hd5870 für unter 250€


----------



## fpsJunkie (24. Oktober 2009)

juhu, die 5870 passt, isT sogar kürzer als meine 9800GTX+


----------



## bonnejack (26. Oktober 2009)

AAAHHHHH! Wann ist diese blöde HD 5870 endlich verfügbar!!! Gibt es da nicht irgendwelche positiven Meldungen zu dem Thema? So bekomme ich nie meinen Komplett-PC und arbeite gerade mit einem 1,7 Ghz , 1GB Ram Computer. Da läuft kein vernünftiges Spiel drauf. Zudem habe ich mir schon einen geilen Bildschirm, Tastatur, Spiele, etc. gekauft und darf mir das jetzt jeden Tag in meinem Wohnzimmer angucken.
Ich halt das langsam echt nicht mehr aus. So eine verdammte Sch****


----------



## sepei (26. Oktober 2009)

Hat von euch auch jemand das Problem das die Graka als DX 10.1 erkannt wird


----------



## D!str(+)yer (26. Oktober 2009)

sepei schrieb:


> Hat von euch auch jemand das Problem das die Graka als DX 10.1 erkannt wird




Nope.
Welches Betriebssystem?


----------



## sepei (26. Oktober 2009)

win 7 RC1 64bit


----------



## D!str(+)yer (26. Oktober 2009)

auf die anzeige würde ich nicht viel geben, da steht bei mir auch 10.1 und trotzdem funzt DX11


----------



## sepei (26. Oktober 2009)

Bei mir eben nicht Heavens hängt sich auf im DX11 Modus (Benchmark Ladebalken) DX10 modus funktioniert


----------



## D!str(+)yer (26. Oktober 2009)

Tjo, bei mir gehts


----------



## BläckStar (26. Oktober 2009)

@bonnejack,

mir geht es genau wie dir.
Mein PC ist auch selbst zusammengebaut und es fehlt nur die 5870 Graka..
Um das Leid zu mindern, hab ich den in Schrank gestellt.. damit ich es net mitansehn muss, sonst würde ich auch durchdrehen..
Hab 2mal zusehen müssen wie stand, Karte trifft heute/morgen ein und dann plötzlich 2 oder 3 Wochen verschoben..
Es gibt noch einige Karten zu ergattern allerdings zahlste dann über 400€ und seriös ist das ganze dann auch net so.  
Eventuell is bis dahin die 5970 draußen.. und je nach dem ob es sich lohnt, würde ich auf diese umsteigen.. aber wer weiss, ist ja noch 3Wochen, bis hoffentlich ma die 5870 Verfügbar ist.. irgendwo..


----------



## sepei (26. Oktober 2009)

BläckStar schrieb:


> @bonnejack,
> 
> mir geht es genau wie dir.
> Mein PC ist auch selbst zusammengebaut und es fehlt nur die 5870 Graka..
> ...


Gestern waren 2 MSI bei Conrad auf Lager  für 330 €


----------



## BläckStar (26. Oktober 2009)

Sepei, streu noch mehr Salz in die Wunde. 
Hatte gestern auch geschaut.. aber nirgends was gefunden..
Sind doch eh weg, die Karten, also bringt mir das net viel und ja ich guck jeden Tag im Preisvergleich nach... grml


----------



## Z28LET (26. Oktober 2009)

Ich hab am WE eine MSI HD5850 von notebooksbilliger geliefert bekommen.
Ist halt net das günstigste, aber Donnerstag bestellt, Freitag überwiesen und Samstag bekommen.
Ist für den neuen PC, welchen ich für nen Kumpel nächstes WE zusammenbau.


----------



## PakiXT (26. Oktober 2009)

habe meine asus 5870 am letzten montag bei alternate bestellt. am freitag wurde sie versandt und ich denke diese woche trifft sie ein  369 Euro mit versand. freue mich schon total auf high end gaming und platz für die karte ist auch da  mehr als 30 cm


----------



## tobi757 (26. Oktober 2009)

Hat schon irgendjemand eine ATI HD5870 oder 5850 von hardwareversand bekommen ?


----------



## LaCroato (26. Oktober 2009)

Servus Jungs!

Erfreuliche Nachricht:

*Bei Cyberport ist die Sapphire Radeon 5850
mit Dirt2 - Gutschein lieferbar für 239,90€.*

Seht selbst:

https://www.cyberport.de/pc-hardwar...0-1024mb-pcie-2xdvi-hdmi-dp---fullretail.html


----------



## McZonk (26. Oktober 2009)

sepei schrieb:


> Bei mir eben nicht Heavens hängt sich auf im DX11 Modus (Benchmark Ladebalken) DX10 modus funktioniert



War bei mir am Anfang auch. Hab den mal "Windowed" ausgeführt. Anschließend ging das dann auch im Fullscreen-Modus


----------



## davehimself (26. Oktober 2009)

also wer dringend eine 5800 will sollte sich in jedem nur findbaren shop umsuchen und nicht auf seine bestellung warten von vor x wochen. habe meine beiden 5870 nun knapp 3 wochen und insgesamt eine woche dafür gekämpft.

erst bei km elektronik bestellt und gleich mit paypal bezahlt. 2 mal wurde der tremin verschoben auf 3 tage. dann habe ich bei hoh 2 lagernd gefunden morgens um 6:00 uhr für jeweils 324€. sofort angerufen, reserviert, bei km elektronik die bestellung storniert (geld kam nach 10 minuten zurück) und per vorkasse bei hoh bezahlt. nach 2 tagen waren die karten da. das war eine ewige sucherei. habe stunden täglich damit verbracht. es lohnt sich anzurufen und zu fragen ob welche da sind. so schnell sind viele mit dem aktualisieren der homepage nicht und wenn welche lagernd angezeigt werden sind diese in 90% der fällen auch schon wieder weg!!!


----------



## M4xw0lf (26. Oktober 2009)

ich warte noch. so bis weihnachten oder zum frühjahr. dann sollte die verfügbarkeit besser sein, die preise sollten niedriger geworden sein und es sollte verbesserte kühlungen und dickeren speicherausbau geben und das alles für deutlich unter 300 euro. wenn nicht wein ich.


----------



## Chris1805 (26. Oktober 2009)

Ich habe meine Karte heute leider wieder zurückschicken müssen, da der Lüfter sehr laut war und dabei ein seltsames Geräusch von sich gab...

Ich denke mal dass es nicht normal ist, wenn man den Lüfter in der Hochachse so bewegen kann, dass er gegen die Plastik-Ummantelung der Karte stößt (man kann ihn quasi nach oben ziehen, bis er anstößt...)


----------



## netheral (26. Oktober 2009)

Ich frage mich ehrlichgesagt, wie ich mich jetzt schon entscheiden soll. Nvidia hat noch keine vergleichbare Karte. Für mich muss immer ein Vergleich da sein, wenn ich mich entscheiden möchte. Katastrophenszenario: Nvidias Karten kosten vielleicht 20 Euro mehr, haben aber 50% mehr Dampf als die ATI Boliden. Dann ärgere ich mich im Nachhinein nur. Ist zwar sehr unrealistisch, aber durchaus nicht unmöglich.

Ansonsten hoffe ich, dass bei Nvidias Einzug in den DX11 Markt die Preise wieder purzeln. Anfangs wird es zwar noch nicht merklich sein, aber Konkurrenz verändert die Preise halt meistens nach unten. Wer will schon dem Konkurrenten mehr Marktanteile überlassen, als es sein muss? Verlorene Kunden kommen oft nicht mehr zurück.

Darum hoffe ich auf ein belebtes Geschäft, Vergleichbarkeit und vor allem fallende Preise.

Bis dahin ist meine 4870 noch mehr als schnell genug. Habe mich bisher nie einschränken müssen.


----------



## thysol (26. Oktober 2009)

netheral schrieb:


> Ich frage mich ehrlichgesagt, wie ich mich jetzt schon entscheiden soll. Nvidia hat noch keine vergleichbare Karte. Für mich muss immer ein Vergleich da sein, wenn ich mich entscheiden möchte. Katastrophenszenario: Nvidias Karten kosten vielleicht 20 Euro mehr, haben aber 50% mehr Dampf als die ATI Boliden. Dann ärgere ich mich im Nachhinein nur. Ist zwar sehr unrealistisch, aber durchaus nicht unmöglich.
> 
> Ansonsten hoffe ich, dass bei Nvidias Einzug in den DX11 Markt die Preise wieder purzeln. Anfangs wird es zwar noch nicht merklich sein, aber Konkurrenz verändert die Preise halt meistens nach unten. Wer will schon dem Konkurrenten mehr Marktanteile überlassen, als es sein muss? Verlorene Kunden kommen oft nicht mehr zurück.
> 
> ...



Mir wuerde die 4870 zu lahm fuer 1920 X 1080 aber ich hatte nur die 512MB version. Ansonsten haette ich wahrscheinlich auch auf Nvidia gewartet.


----------



## netheral (27. Oktober 2009)

Kann am Ram gelegen haben. Erst in höheren Auflösungen bekommt viel VRamm richtig sinn. Ich habe die 1024er Version gekauft, weil ich wohl bald auf einen 22 - 24" Monitor mit Full-HD umsteigen möchte. Bin mal gespannt, ob sie dann noch reicht.

Auf Nvidia warte ich trotzdem noch. Ich bin kein Fanboy, aber möchte halt das für mich bessere Paket kaufen.


----------



## PakiXT (27. Oktober 2009)

Seit eben bin ich stolzer ati 5870 besitzer  letzte montag bei (alternate) bestellt, heute angekommen  die karte ist echt riesig und was sie leistet ist grandios 

Hier die Beweise !! 

Hier der Größenunterschied :   http://img38.imageshack.us/img38/4900/foto0128l.jpg  ;  http://img522.imageshack.us/img522/6060/foto0129d.jpg

Bearbeitetes Gehäuse  :  http://img38.imageshack.us/img38/3923/foto0130i.jpg


----------



## paxtn (27. Oktober 2009)

Sehr guter Vergleich! Danke


----------



## -NTB- (27. Oktober 2009)

thysol schrieb:


> Mir wuerde die 4870 zu lahm fuer 1920 X 1080 aber ich hatte nur die 512MB version. Ansonsten haette ich wahrscheinlich auch auf Nvidia gewartet.




ich habe die 1gb version. und ja dafür ist sie zu schlecht, vor allem wenn aa und af ins spiel kommt, und bei crysis alles auf hoch ist, macht dass einfach keinen spass mehr....mal sehen wie sich hier die hd 5850 schlägt, übrigens mal mein lacher des tages, schut mal auf den preis

GigaByte 1024MB 5870 PCIe


----------



## Fresh-Dumbledore (27. Oktober 2009)

hab jetzt die xfx 5870 bei hardwaregeier.de gekauft, versand ist in bearbeitung. Schätze also sie ist dort verfügbar!


----------



## miobi (27. Oktober 2009)

von Alternate eine Powercolor 5870. Vor einer Woche bestellt, heute angekommen


----------



## bleedingme (28. Oktober 2009)

Frage an die Besitzer einer 5870: Was habt ihr denn gelöhnt?
Auch wenn die Karte ab 292 Eiern im Preisvergleich gelistet ist, scheinen die Preise für verfügbare Exemplare kontinuierlich zu steigen.
Andererseits ist es ja möglich, daß auch als nicht verfügbar gelistete Karten bei dem ein oder anderen Anbieter recht kurzfristig geliefert werden.


----------



## davehimself (28. Oktober 2009)

648€ beide, also 324€ jeweils, versand inklusive...


----------



## DarkProjekt4Ever (28. Oktober 2009)

Seit 1 Woche habe ich eine 5870. Hat zwar ein paar Wochen gedauert (bei Bestseller Computer) aber für 307 € inkl. Versand und Nachnahme konnte ich nichts sagen. Aktuell wird sie da jetzt aber für 355 € angeboten ohne Versand. Schlimm wurde nur der Einbau. Musste den Festplattenkäfig durchtrennen, damit sie überhaupt reinpasste. Aber jetzt läuft sie und ist "mein Schhhhhaaaaaatzzz".


----------



## Apokalypsos (28. Oktober 2009)

Ich fürchte, es wird noch eine ganze Weile dauern, bis ich an eine HD5850 komme. Mein Warenkorb mit dem neuen Komponenten steht schon seit drei Wochen, aber ich will halt gern alle Komponenten auf einmal haben...


----------



## M4xw0lf (28. Oktober 2009)

so wies aussieht haben ja fast alle vorbesteller ihre karten immerhin innerhalb von tagen bis wochen gekriegt... gute verfügbarkeit ist zwar was anderes, aber offensichtlich gibt es einen konstanten wenn auch geringen nachschub an karten. 
ich warte eh bis weihnachten/frühjahr und hoffe das bis dahin alles besser ist. auch die preise ^^

nachtrag: ich seh grad dass einzelne shops die karten lieferbar haben, für gut 400 bis knapp 500 euro - ich glaub es hackt


----------



## bleedingme (28. Oktober 2009)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> nachtrag: ich seh grad dass einzelne shops die karten lieferbar haben, für gut 400 bis knapp 500 euro - ich glaub es hackt


 
Genau deshalb hab ich gefragt.


----------



## Niamne (28. Oktober 2009)

Haaar. Ich habe noch eine gekriegt, zum normalen Preis oder günstiger, glaube ich. Endlich lohnt es sich mal, unter dem Tisch zu knien. Hihi. Ne, Spaß. SChon Mühe investiert aber lohnt sich. Ich mache beizeiten Bilder.


----------



## PakiXT (28. Oktober 2009)

ich hab 369 euro mit versand von alternate bezahlt und ich bin froh so eine summe für eine asus 5870 hingeblettert zu haben


----------



## -NTB- (28. Oktober 2009)

wie ist das eigentlich mit dem altbekannten spulenfiepen bei der 58x0 reihe?


----------



## Niamne (28. Oktober 2009)

Also hören tue ich das Ding eigentlich gar nicht. Fiepsen weiß ich jetzt nichts von.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (29. Oktober 2009)

-NTB- schrieb:


> wie ist das eigentlich mit dem altbekannten spulenfiepen bei der 58x0 reihe?




Ist im 4stelligen FPS Bereich da, aber im Vergleich zur GRX 285 kaum wahrnehmbar.
Ich höre das nur bei Lade Screens weil der Rechner sehr sehr leise ist


----------



## Blitzkrieg (29. Oktober 2009)

Ich hab 'ne XFX 5850 aus 'nem Laden hier in der Gegend für CHF 334.-. Das sind ca. 221.73 Euro.


----------



## Qassan (29. Oktober 2009)

Bei Conrad sind die 5850 noch für 240 Euro gelistet und Alternate hat die Preise schon auf 280 hochgeschraubt!
Hab mir nu bei Conrad ein Sapphire 5850 für 240 Euro bestellt!Ware soll morgen bei denen eintreffen und Anfang nächster Woche bei mir sein!


----------



## Birdy84 (29. Oktober 2009)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Ist im 4stelligen FPS Bereich da, aber im Vergleich zur GRX 285 kaum wahrnehmbar.
> Ich höre das nur bei Lade Screens weil der Rechner sehr sehr leise ist


Meine XFX HD 5850 macht auch schon im unteren dreistelligen FPS-Bereich (ab ca. 100) je nach Auslastung/ Anwendung deutlich mit Fiepen auf sich aufmerksam. Aber dagegen gibt es ja SGSSAA.


----------



## PakiXT (29. Oktober 2009)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Ist im 4stelligen FPS Bereich da, aber im Vergleich zur GRX 285 kaum wahrnehmbar.
> Ich höre das nur bei Lade Screens weil der Rechner sehr sehr leise ist



genau wie bei mir, ist gar nicht warnehmbar


----------



## Driver85 (29. Oktober 2009)

Habe schon etliche Geschäfte hier bei mir in der nähe abgeklappert. Die Karten sind einfach nicht zubekommen.
Im Internet sind die 5850er teilweise mit über 350€ gelistet, also find ich schon sehr dreist.

Es kann mir auch keiner erzählen das die schwierigkeiten mit der Produktion haben. Das doch alles wieder Verkaufs-strategie.
Weiss zwar nicht wie das genau abläuft aber ist es nicht so das jeder Grafikkarten Hersteller wie MSI, Club 3D, HIS und wie sie alle heissen , in der Lage sind die Karten selber Herzustellen?

Ich denke nähmlich nicht das ATI die teile baut und die Grafikkraten Hersteller dann ihre eigenen Lüfter einbauen.
Seid dem die Preise teilweise knapp unter 200€ gefallen sind (zumindet bei der 5850) gibt es eine massive nachfrage für diese Karten, die waren ja bin in Wochen plötzlich ausverkauft und die kommen mit der Produktion nicht nach aufeinmal, kein hersteller kann  irgendeinen Liefertermin nennen, das klingt sehr sehr eigenartig find ich !!!

Oder weiss das vllt jemand näheres dazu, weil ich das irgendwie garnicht nachvollziehen kann.....


----------



## thysol (29. Oktober 2009)

Bei mir ist das Spulenfiepen im dreistelligen Bereich kaum bemerkbar. Im vierstelligen Bereich zb. Crysis Warhead Menue ist dass Spulenfiepen deutlich zu hoeren.


----------



## Niamne (30. Oktober 2009)

Meine ist heute gekommen, juhu. Schaut auch Edel aus und der Karton eh, wunderte mich wieso die Karte so schwer ist aber die ist hinten ganz mit Metall verkleidet  Fehlt jetzt nur noch der Rest vom PC. ^^


----------



## neo3 (30. Oktober 2009)

Kirschlein schrieb:


> Meine ist heute gekommen, juhu. Schaut auch Edel aus und der Karton eh, wunderte mich wieso die Karte so schwer ist aber die ist hinten ganz mit Metall verkleidet  Fehlt jetzt nur noch der Rest vom PC. ^^


Was denn für eine? Hast du Bilder?


----------



## Earisu (1. November 2009)

Hab eine 5850 von Notebooksbilliger bekommen. Hab glaub 26x € inkl. Versand gezahlt. 

Nur irgendwie bekomm ich sie nicht richtig zum laufen hab die gleichen Benchmark Ergebnisse wie mit meiner 3850 oO


----------



## jonny_x (2. November 2009)

mensch heute wäre der letzte tag fürs versenden  gewesen...
Händler angeschrieben. 2-3 wochen... 

ich halts nicht mehr aus . 

da hat man einen nigelnagelneuen PC mit 7800GT und 24" Bildschirm und kann nix drauf zocken weil ATI nen tollen Paperlaunch hinlegt...


----------



## Melcat (2. November 2009)

Hab ne HD 5870 von Drivecity ^^


----------



## Revilo (3. November 2009)

Passt bei EBAY Händlern auf! Bei einigen gibts die Karten zum Sofort-Kauf mit zb. 7 Verfügbar!
Lagernd haben die aber keine! Und welcher Hersteller es dann wird, wissen sie auch noch nicht!


----------



## Qassan (3. November 2009)

Ich hab meine 5850 heut bekommen, ich hatte auch bei eBay geschaut und bei den Händlern direkt angerufen und gefragt ob die welche da haben. Hatte zum Glück einen erwischt der gerade an dem Tag zwei Sapphire rein bekommen hatte. Samstag bestellt und nu liegt sie vor mir!!! Was für ein geiles Gefühl, jetzt fehlt nur noch der Rest von meinem neuen Rechner!!


----------



## orca113 (3. November 2009)

Seid ihr zufrieden mit eurem AMD/ATI Hamer? Hinsichtlich Lautstärke,Leistung und Temp.?


----------



## PakiXT (3. November 2009)

orca26 schrieb:


> Seid ihr zufrieden mit eurem AMD/ATI Hamer? Hinsichtlich Lautstärke,Leistung und Temp.?



Na klar !!! 
meine beste karte die ich jemals hatte !!!
Doppelt soviel Leistung als mit meiner alten 4870 
und leiser vor allem !! 

http://img687.imageshack.us/img687/2869/foto0131.jpg


----------



## BläckStar (3. November 2009)

Ich hab zwar noch keine, aber vergesst mal alle nicht!

Die jetzigen Treiber sind noch nicht ganz angepasst an die 5800generation, d. h. mit Treiber 9.12 soll es nochmal richtig viel Power geben, also seit mal gespannt, denn da geht noch einiges

Außerdem kommt ja noch die 5900er. 
Bin echt heiß auf die Benches.

G.
BS


----------



## M4tthi4s (3. November 2009)

Ich ärger mich bloß, dass ich mir nicht gleich zum Release eine 5850 geholt habe.
Die wenigen die jetzt lieferbar sind, kosten teilweise weit über 250€.
Was für ein Wucher!


----------



## Driver85 (3. November 2009)

Habe noch eien bekommen über Ebay für 275 Teuronen...
Freitag gekauft udn Heute bekommen, funzt fast alles soweit ich sehen kann.
Hab aber iwie das gefühl das die Krate nicht das leistet was sie angeblich kann.
Habe vorhin Tiberium Wars gespielt, was ja nicht grad neue ist, alle Detail auf höchste Stufe und AA auf stufe 4 ....sobald ich die Atombome abschiesse ruckelt das spielt, stell ich das AA aus kommt genau das selbe.
Nen kumpelt hat sich die 4350 gekuaft letzte woche udn selbst bei dieser Karte läuft das flüssiger ab......ich hab schon übelegt ob die Krate eventuell nciht genug saft bekommt.... Wobei ich ein 700Watt Cougar Netzteil habe udn beide 6pin Stromanschlüsse an die Grafikarte angeschlossen hab.....


----------



## Driver85 (3. November 2009)

Revilo schrieb:


> Passt bei EBAY Händlern auf! Bei einigen gibts die Karten zum Sofort-Kauf mit zb. 7 Verfügbar!
> Lagernd haben die aber keine! Und welcher Hersteller es dann wird, wissen sie auch noch nicht!



Ich hatte vor einpaar tagen bei so einem Händler im ebay ne anfrage gestellt ob er den die karten auch sofort lieferbar hat, als anstwort kam das die das ncoh nciht wissen wann die karten kommen aber hauptsache reinstellen das "x verfügbar" sind.... das nen ich ne frechheit !!!


----------



## McZonk (4. November 2009)

orca26 schrieb:


> Hinsichtlich Lautstärke,Leistung und Temp.?



Ja, jein, Ja.

Bezüglich der Lautstärke und Temperaturen gibt es absolut nichts zu meckern. Die Leistung hätte _imho_(!) einen Ticken besser ausfallen können, warten wir aber erstmal noch die Treiberupdates ab.


----------



## MrNice1975 (4. November 2009)

Meine Sapphire HD5850 ist vom guten alten Electronic Conrad in Frankfurt-Main! Hab sie für 239,-€ geschossen (war auch die einzigste^^)! Ansonsten gibts die bei uns niergends, un wir ham nen K&M, 2x Athelco und nen ARLT.COM in Frankfurt!?!
Das Ding ist echt erste Sahne und hat massig Leistung, bereue den Umstieg von meiner 4890Toxic nicht eine Sekunde!


----------



## Andrethw (4. November 2009)

also das mit der performance finde ich kann sich sehen lassen  mit 19000punkten für die Graka manches komplettsystem hat weniger ORB - Hardware Prices and Performance


----------



## Domingo (5. November 2009)

MrNice1975 schrieb:


> Meine Sapphire HD5850 ist vom guten alten Electronic Conrad in Frankfurt-Main! Hab sie für 239,-€ geschossen (war auch die einzigste^^)! Ansonsten gibts die bei uns niergends, un wir ham nen K&M, 2x Athelco und nen ARLT.COM in Frankfurt!?!
> Das Ding ist echt erste Sahne und hat massig Leistung, bereue den Umstieg von meiner 4890Toxic nicht eine Sekunde!





hmm warum steigst du von ner 4890 auf ne 5850 um? hättest ja später auf ne directx 11 karte umsteigen können oder so ("siehe" 3xx gtx). wäre echt glücklich, wenn ich so ne gute karte hätte. bin nämlich gerade am  neuen system zusammenstellen. das prob. ist nur noch die grafikkarte fehlt (5850, ich will mir jetzt nämlich nicht für 117~150€ extra ne ältere kaufen doer so)... jaja, die lieferprobs gehen mir ziemlich auf den a....


----------



## gamermax007 (5. November 2009)

sind jetzt schon 2 wochen her als die bestellung der sapphire 5870 bei hardwareversand rausging und immernoch keine anzeichen 

und das sie mal meine mail beantworten... naja, nicht in diesem leben


----------



## draimor (5. November 2009)

da kannst du dich noch glücklich schätzen ich hab vor 4 wochen bestellt und meine hände sind leer


----------



## PakiXT (5. November 2009)

bin ich glücklich dass ich meine asus 5870 von alternate rechtzeitig für 359 bestellt habe und "nur" 8 tage drauf gewartet bis sie bei mir war. Jetzt kostet sie über 400 euro....


----------



## Domingo (5. November 2009)

ja habe auch am 24.10 bestellt, sie wissen aber nicht mal wann sie die karten bekommen, und das ist ja die frechheit. wenn die shops wenigstens irgednwelche liefertermine angeben könnten, wäre ich schon zufrieden, habe aber bei einigen schon gelsesen 17.11


----------



## Warhead78 (5. November 2009)

Ich habe mir eine 5850 am 5.10. bestellt...immernoch nichts passiert. Ebenfalls Hardwareversand.

PS: hab die bestellt als sie bei 210 euro lag...inzwischen liegt der preis bei 240 oder so. Bekomme ich die dann zum bestellten Preis oder muß ich mehr blechen? wer kennt sich aus?


----------



## BläckStar (5. November 2009)

Leute,

dafür Können die Versandhändler und Co nix, weil der Chiphersteller von ATI nicht in die Potten kommt. Obwohl es eine gute Alternative gibt.

Der Chiphersteller produziert schlecht und die Nachfrage ist hoch, dann ist es klar, das kaum Karten vorhanden sind und wenn, dann derbe überteuert.

Also beschwert euch lieber beim ATI-Chiphersteller .

Ansonsten abwarten, habe meine 5870 Anfang Oktober bestellt und wenn, so Gott will alles gut geht, dann darf ich sie Ende November Anfang Dezember meins nennen, falls nicht bis dato was passiert und ich net noch umsteige.

Also, was euch bleibt ist: Überteuerte Karten kaufen oder zu warten bis ihr eure bestellten Karten irgendwann mal euer eigen nennen dürft.


----------



## enemy14123 (6. November 2009)

bei uns in österreich gibt es eine 5870 ab 11.11. um 230€
Eine Powercolour 5870 +dirt 2!
Schnäppchen.


----------



## Domingo (6. November 2009)

wo gibts die?

meinst du nicht eher eine 5850?


----------



## enemy14123 (6. November 2009)

nein die 5870!
KROB Computer+Netzwerk+ISDN+Internet
musste auch zweimal hinschauen^^

mfg


----------



## St3ps (6. November 2009)

Ich glaub ich muss ganz schnell eine Firma gründen.


----------



## St3ps (6. November 2009)

Warhead78 schrieb:


> Ich habe mir eine 5850 am 5.10. bestellt...immernoch nichts passiert. Ebenfalls Hardwareversand.
> 
> PS: hab die bestellt als sie bei 210 euro lag...inzwischen liegt der preis bei 240 oder so. Bekomme ich die dann zum bestellten Preis oder muß ich mehr blechen? wer kennt sich aus?



Sagen wir es mal so: Du brauchst nicht mehr bezahlen, Du hast auch kein Anrecht auf den Preis. Zum. ist das mir so bekannt.

Ein guter Händler liefert die Wahre zu dem Preis.


----------



## Domingo (6. November 2009)

omg du hast recht, glaube zwar nur, dass sie sich beim preis vertan haben, versuchs aber trotzdem

hehe, habs jetzt bestellt, sie sollte es so am 11.11 bzw. 12.11 haben. sogar hotline angerufen und der hat nichts gesagt xD

kein schlechtes paket, wenn es wahr ist


----------



## bonnejack (9. November 2009)

So langsam scheint das Lieferproblem wohl ziemlich auszuarten? Kann die Redaktion da nicht mal genauere Infos von ATI einholen?
Wie lange wartet ihr denn schon so?
Greycomputer: Ich habe vor 2 Wochen bestellt und jetzt soll es seit heute noch ca. 3 weitere Wochen dauern - greycomputer ist leider so unseriös, dass Sie auf der Homepage behaupten, dass die Karte z.T. in 1-3 Werktagen lieferbar ist. Es gibt jedoch Kunden die schon über 5 Wochen warten...
hardwareversand.de: Hab heute nachgefragt: "Vergessen Sie es. Die ganze BRD sucht nach dieser Karte..." - man hat also kein Interesse mehr überhaupt Bestellungen anzunehmen?
alternate: Man schätzt Ende November, weiß es aber auch nicht...


----------



## slayerdaniel (9. November 2009)

Tja, der frühe Vogel fängt den Wurm, ich wusste warum ich vorbestellt habe  (zumal die Preise sogar eher noch steigen)


----------



## pmkrefeld (10. November 2009)

Hab am Freitag eine HD5870 bei Mindfactory bestellt, hab mir die Sapphire ausgesucht, sie war 25€ teurer als die XFX dafür stand da aber bestellt|ca.09.11.09 lieferbar, denk ich toll... direkt nen ganzen rechner mitbestellt und heute(09.11.09) steht in meiner bestellung auf einmal ca.30.11.09  ich ruf die erstmal morgen an und lebe am telefon meine dunkle Seite aus, falls ihr dann morgen bei bild.de lesen könnt dass ein paar Call-center mitarbeiter draufgegangen sind, ich wars  wäre ja nicht so schlimm hab genug andere Sachen zu tun aber mein noch verpackter Corsair H50 langweilt sich zur Tode und was noch schlimmer ist, ich habe vor ein paar Tagen bei Zack-Zack Speicher gekauft (Geil Evo One 2133 4GB für 105€) leider steht dieser nicht auf der Kompatibilitätsliste von meinem Board (Maximus III Gene) falls der nicht geht kann ich den nicht mehr zurückschicken da 14 Tage um


----------



## St3ps (10. November 2009)

Nun ja, ich bin zwar nicht auf die ATI angewiesen um Arbeitsspeicher zu testen, da ich ja noch eine betagte nVidia habe (7900 GT/GTO), aber mich kotzt dieses dauernde verschiebe auch an. Angeblich soll zum 4. mal heute Wareneingang beim Shop sein, wo ich bestellt habe (MSi Karte), aber vermutlich wird es noch min. einmal mehr vershoben. 

Wenn da vllt. wirklich mal die Redaktion nachfragen würde, wieso dieser Engpass besteht, wäre vllt. gut.


----------



## Barney Stinson (10. November 2009)

Ich hab meine seid nunmehr genau einem Monat!
Hab sie damals bei HOH bestelllt, als sie kurz lagernd war... 
Ein absolutes Schmuckstück, diese Karte


----------



## Der_ZockerMK (10. November 2009)

BläckStar schrieb:


> Leute,
> 
> dafür Können die Versandhändler und Co nix, weil der Chiphersteller von ATI nicht in die Potten kommt. Obwohl es eine gute Alternative gibt.
> 
> .



Welche Alternative gibt es denn??

Die würde ich gerne mal sehen? 

Es gibt nämlich keine, das ist Käse BläckSTAR, hör auf so einen unsinn zu verzapfen.

AUßer TSMC (so heißt der auftragsfertiger übrigens) gibt es keine Firma die den rv870 in 40 nm herrstellen kann.

Global Foundires kann bisher nur CPU s produzieren. NEIN da kann man nicht einfach auch GPUs herrstellen, die sind nämlich sehr viel aufwendiger, in 40 statt 45 nm, ja das MAcht einen GROßEN unterschied und eine GPU fertigungsstraße zu bauen ist auch keine sache von 5 min.

Genauso sieht es bei intel aus.

UMC hat zu wenige kapazitäten um den ganzen markt zu beliefern.

was schlägst du also vor?


----------



## Domingo (10. November 2009)

bei meinem shop ist auch 11.11 gestanden, mittlerweile nicht lagernd, naja werde morgen sehen. was mich auch gewundert hat ist, es war die powor color 5870 im dirt 2 pack....  dirt 2 kommt aber erst am 3.12 raus 

vll ein key dabei, dass man das game dann später freischalten kann???

die shops verarschen einen aber auch. meiner meinung muss man als seriöser shop wissen, wann man eine ware bekommt und nicht irgendein datum reinschreiben und 5 mal verschieben.


----------



## St3ps (10. November 2009)

Sollte man meinen.

Die Verantwortung wird aber auf den Lieferanten abgeschoben = die geben den Liefertermin an und wenn der dann nicht eingehalten werden sollte, ärgerlich, aber nicht unsere Schuld. 

Auf der Produktseite ist zum. Liefertermin unbekannt angegeben. Insofern mache ich mir keine großen Hoffnungen. Kann natürlich sein, das immer mal pö a pö welche reinkommen und dann nach Bestelleingang verschickt werden.

Wer wartet mit Besonnenheit, der wird Belohnt zur rechten Zeit: nVidia, I'm coming home.  Theorie? ATI kriegt es hin einen neuen Kunden zu bekommen.


----------



## boerigard (10. November 2009)

Domingo schrieb:


> gewundert hat ist, es war die powor color 5870 im dirt 2 pack....  dirt 2 kommt aber erst am 3.12 raus
> 
> vll ein key dabei, dass man das game dann später freischalten kann???


Der Key ist für die Steam-Version von Dirt 2. Den kannst du jetzt schon eintragen/registrieren lassen per Steam und dann am Release-Tag downloaden und spielen. Vielleicht gibt es auch Preload.


----------



## Gohrbi (10. November 2009)

Habe am Samstag bei VVComputer ne 5850 bestellt und gerade ne mail bekommen, das Schmuckstück ist unterwegs.

Wenn die dann auch noch morgen in meiner Kiste funzt....Herz was willst du mehr.


*EDIT *Schaut mal hier: die Nachfrage bestimmt den Preis 
mit Wasserkühlung, wenn das nichts ist.....

[vv] Artikel Details: PCIe 1024MB HD5870 Powercolor 1GBD5-MDH liquid,DP,2xDVI,HDMI


----------



## Deadhunter (10. November 2009)

hehe nicht schlecht. :) 

sag mal was hast du den bezahlt?


----------



## Gohrbi (10. November 2009)

Frag lieber nicht ..... 299.-€ aber sche..... egal. Das Taschengeld hatte ich übrig
Wollte mir eigentlich ne Viper 4890 mit 2GB holen und durch Zufall die 5850 entdeckt.
Muß jetzt aber kürzer treten, hatte mir im letzten Monat ne P II 965 gegönnt und mal sehen, ob die sich vertragen.


----------



## BigDaddy (10. November 2009)

*Hier ist eine**PowerColor Grafikkarte RADEON HD 5870 / inkl. DIRT 2 Für 231,09€*


----------



## Domingo (10. November 2009)

BigDaddy schrieb:


> *Hier ist eine PowerColor Grafikkarte RADEON HD 5870 / inkl. DIRT 2 Für 231,09€*





jo kenne noch 2 andere shops in österreich, die dieses paket um den preis verkaufen:

KROB Computer+Netzwerk+ISDN+Internet

und hier:

http://server3.eshopv5.com/krob/index.jsfhttp://eshop5.eshopserver.eu/eshop/design3/index.po?ShopID=60&ProdNr=1832492

... beim ersten habe ich bestellt. der hat gemeint es kommt am 12.11, wobei ich da eher skeptisch bin. sagen wir so; ich glaube es einfach nicht. denke, am ende kommen die ende dezember und bis dahin schrauben sie den preis hoch auf 3xx€


----------



## McZonk (10. November 2009)

BigDaddy schrieb:


> *Hier ist eine PowerColor Grafikkarte RADEON HD 5870 / inkl. DIRT 2 Für 231,09€*


Der Shop ist bei mir um die Ecke... Glaubst wohl im Leben nicht dass das was wird - ich kenn das Ding nichtmal.  Sollte eher ein "Homeshop" sein, denke ich.


----------



## BigDaddy (10. November 2009)

Domingo schrieb:


> jo kenne noch 2 andere shops in österreich, die dieses paket um den preis verkaufen:
> 
> KROB Computer+Netzwerk+ISDN+Internet
> 
> ...




ja die kenne ich auch Der shop wo ich gepostet habe liefert nach deutschland und deine liefern nicht nach deutschland


----------



## BigDaddy (10. November 2009)

McZonk schrieb:


> Der Shop ist bei mir um die Ecke... Glaubst wohl im Leben nicht dass das was wird - ich kenn das Ding nichtmal.  Sollte eher ein "Homeshop" sein, denke ich.




habe mal eine bestellt per nachname und wenn ich was bekomme sage ich bescheid


----------



## slayerdaniel (10. November 2009)

Gohrbi schrieb:


> Frag lieber nicht .....* 299.-€* aber sche..... egal



das sind ja 80 Euro mehr als ich bezahlt hab


----------



## tt7crocodiles (10. November 2009)

Mit meiner Bestellung in einem Online-Shop hat es leider nicht geklappt , aus 1-2Tege Lieferzeit sind dann auf einmal Wochen und dann unbestimmte Zeit geworden. Habe mir dann aus Frust einen Inspirations-Spaziergang im Conrad gegönnt und was sehe ich da? *augenreiben* *sichanderbackekneifen* - doch, es ist sie - eine 5870.


----------



## BigDaddy (10. November 2009)

tt7crocodiles schrieb:


> Mit meiner Bestellung in einem Online-Shop hat es leider nicht geklappt , aus 1-2Tege Lieferzeit sind dann auf einmal Wochen und dann unbestimmte Zeit geworden. Habe mir dann aus Frust einen Inspirations-Spaziergang im Conrad gegönnt und was sehe ich da? *augenreiben* *sichanderbackekneifen* - doch, es ist sie - eine 5870.



Herzlichen Glückwunsch


----------



## Dr.House (10. November 2009)

Wieso gibt es immer noch die Lieferschwierigkeiten bei ATI ???

Die müssten doch versuchen soviel wie möglich zu verkaufen ,bevor NVidias GT-300 rauskommen.


----------



## bonnejack (11. November 2009)

> Wieso gibt es immer noch die Lieferschwierigkeiten bei ATI ???


1) Fehleinschätzung der Nachfrage
2) TSMC kriegt die Halbleiter nach 6 Monaten!!! immer noch nicht auf die Reihe

...jetzt ist es auch offiziell von AMD: AMD bestätigt Fertigungsprobleme - News Hartware.net


----------



## bonnejack (11. November 2009)

... das schönste an dem Statement ist, dass die Probleme dieses Jahr wohl nicht mehr gelöst werden. So lese ich das zumindest...


----------



## Seb (11. November 2009)

Ja, schaut wirklich schlecht aus.
Eigentlich extrem bitter für AMD: mehr Nachfrage als erwartet + weniger Produktion als erwartet = riesiger Umsatzverlust.


----------



## Domingo (11. November 2009)

okay, den zweiten shop, den ich erwähnt habe, hat den termin jetzt von 11.11 auf 18.11 verschoben (ich schätze, die werden ihn noch 1-2 mal verschieben), beim ersten steht: nicht lagernd, werde ich aber morgen genaueres zu erfahren.

PS: conrad in österreich gibt den termin mit 4.12 an.
(conrad würde ich nie kaufen, die verkaufen sogar jetzt noch die sapphire 4890 vapor x um 27x€, hallo wo leben wir hier?, die gibts schon ab 160€).


----------



## Bruce112 (11. November 2009)

Ist doch klar bis Nvidia mit der  Fermi nicht rauskommt ,

wird Ati die leute abzocken 

ich versteh nicht wiso der Kartellamt nicht dagegen was unternimmt .

(Europa Union )
zur zeit herscht keine wettbewerb ,

und das Nvidia mit der neue Fermi nicht rausrückt ,ist auch Kurios 

ATi und Nvidia haben sich doch abgesprochen . 

und die  ausage von Ati das es probleme gibt mit der 40nm fertigung 

Herstellung glaub ich sowiso nicht .

Siehe energie konzerne .

Und ich versteh nicht wiso sich manche leute noch unbedingt noch die karten kaufen .

Wenn man in den markt jeweils die Karten  5870 /5850 
ausschüten würde dann könnte Ati den preis politik nicht halten können .

je weniger in den markt karten reingibt kann man so den preis stabil halten sogar verteuern .

Und keiner soll mir erzählen das Ati +Nvidia für 2 jahre schon vorgesorgt haben .

Die haben schon da karten was nach 2 jahren rauskommt.


----------



## Der_ZockerMK (11. November 2009)

@ Bruce 112

wieso kartellamt? die preise steigen im moderaten maße an, weil die nachfrage höher ist als das angebot, das hat nix mit machtausnutzung zu tun, es ist einfach so.

ati wäre schon blöd wenn die ihre karten nicht verkaufen obwohl sie diese haben.

1. kostet das viel lagerfläche
2. gewinnt man weniger marktanteile 
3. müsste ati auf VERDAMMT viel gewinn verzichten.

so blöd sind die nicht.

nvidia arbeitet mit hochdruck am fermi. die wollen ait doich net das feld überlassen. gäbe es ein kartell würden perforamncekarten net für 200 EURO angegboten, sonder eher für 300+.


Natürllich plannen sie was in 2 jahren rauskommt, aber marktreifist das noch lange nicht. das ist wunschdenken.


----------



## anoraknophobia (11. November 2009)

@Bruce112

Es ist eher so, dass die Chipausbeute zurück geht -> Chips werden seltener -> Selten = Preise steigen -> Kartenpreise steigen.

Sobald die Chips wieder verfügbar sind werden die Preise wieder purzeln.


----------



## M4tthi4s (11. November 2009)

Ärgerlich... Gestern Abend war eine 5850er laut PCGH-Preisvergleich in einem Laden in Dresden für 250€ lieferbar. Heut Mittag bin ich gleich dorthin gefahren, bloß da war tatsächlich jemand schneller als ich. 

Also los gebt es zu: Wer hat von euch hat mir die letzte sofort verfügbare Graka vor der Nase weggeschnappt.


----------



## bonnejack (12. November 2009)

> Es ist eher so, dass die Chipausbeute zurück geht -> Chips werden seltener



Diese häufig geäußerte Behauptung schein laut TSMC nicht korrekt zu sein:

"Update 11.11.2009:

Heute äußert sich auch TSMC zur Stellungnahme von AMD und verweist darauf, dass die Yield-Rate (Chipausbeute) entgegen den Behauptungen AMDs nicht gesunken sei. So ist die Ausbeute pro Wafer noch immer exakt auf gleichem Niveau wie bisher, einzig eine Steigerung erwarte man am Jahresanfang 2010 womit sich die Verfügbarkeit der Radeon HD 5000-Serie deutlich spürbarer machen sollte. Ein eher schlechtes Omen im Hinblick auf das anstehende Weihnachtsgeschäft!

Derweil machen auch zusätzliche Gerüchte zum kommenden 32nm-Fertigungsverfahren die Runde, hier behaupten diverse Onlinedienste, dass die Probleme TSMCs gegenüber dem 40nm-Verfahren deutlich zugelegt hätten, als sich dieser Prozess zu seiner Zeit im gleichen Entwicklungsstadium befand. " (Radeon3D  All about ATI Radeon Premium Graphics: AMD räumt offiziell Fertigungsprobleme ein (Update)


----------



## Driver85 (12. November 2009)

Ich habe mir im Ebay ne Sapphire 5850 Gekauft gehabt.
Leider funktioniert diese tolle mit mienem tollen Mainboard garnicht (MSI 790FX-GD70 )

In dem mainboard wueder schon ne GTX 285 ausgeteste und es lief einwandfrei, die 5850 wurde in einem anderen rechner getestet lief auch einwandfrei... Alles natürlich bei Atelco getestet. Laut deren Aussage sind Mainboard und Graka voll in ordnung nur funzen sie bei miteinander nicht. Problem was das immer der Bildschirm eingefroren ist, es war einfach unmöglich was zumachen. Es wurden diverse Betriebssysteme ausprobieren , nichts hat geklappt. Bios wurde geupdatet auf höchsten stand , hat auch nicht gebracht.

Der händler aussem ebay wollte ich Karte eigentlich heute oder morgen abholen udn mir das Geld zurückbuchen aber trauen tue ich ihm nicht so ganz .

Ich könnte alternativ die karte auch privat verkaufen aber das lass ich jetzt erstmal aussen vor.....


----------



## pmkrefeld (12. November 2009)

Nachdem es für mich wahrscheinlich nicht mehr möglich wird eine HD5870 abzustauben bevor fermi da ist, warte ich einfach auf die Januar Ausgabe der Pcgh... mal gucken was tatsäschlich besser ist. Gestern hatte ich kurzerhand eine Sapphire 4550 gekauft, um meinen neuen PC testen zu können.....

P.S. Am Freitag hab ich bei Mindfactory meinen neuen PC bestellt 1350€ ohne rams mittlerweile sinds 800 geworden da so viele Teile die angeblich lagernd sind nicht mehr lieferbar waren....


----------



## velocifer (12. November 2009)

BigDaddy schrieb:


> *Hier ist eine**PowerColor Grafikkarte RADEON HD 5870 / inkl. DIRT 2 Für 231,09€*



Salve,
habe heute per POST (nicht per E-Mail) die Auftragsbestätigung bekommen! 

Hoffentlich kommt se bald. Letzte Woch hat mich ein Freund noch ausgelacht, weil er für 230.-€ ne 5850 bekommen hat. Mit viel Glück lache ich bald ihn aus.

Gruß an all die Radeon Junkies da draußen.

Edit: Jetzt habe ich gerade eine E-Mail bekommen, in der sie den 07.12.2009 als voraussichtlichen Liefertermin nennen.


----------



## Domingo (12. November 2009)

velocifer schrieb:


> Salve,
> habe heute per POST (nicht per E-Mail) die Auftragsbestätigung bekommen!
> 
> Hoffentlich kommt se bald. Letzte Woch hat mich ein Freund noch ausgelacht, weil er für 230.-€ ne 5850 bekommen hat. Mit viel Glück lache ich bald ihn aus.
> ...




würd ich nicht drauf wetten, zumindest in österreich gibt es zwei shops, die ich schon erwähnt habe, und die, dieses paket auch um einen ähnlichen preis verkaufen, beim einen kostet sie jetzt sogar schon 229.90€ oder so. der eine shop hat seinen liefertermin auf 18.11 verschoben, und der bei dem ich bestellt habe (gerade erfahren), hat das produkt, auch erst vorraussichtlich nächste woche. aber ich denke, die werden das noch 2 mal verschieben (hab am 6.11 bestellt, auftragsbestätigung etc auch alles bekommen, sagt nicht wirlich etwas aus wie du siehst).

trotzdem dir zumindest viel glück


----------



## St3ps (12. November 2009)

Auftragsbestätigung heißt ja nicht, das sie auch in Kürze geliefert wird. Heißt ja nur, das der Auftrag bestätigt wurde.

Ich darf weiter warten. Noch steht zwar kein neuer "erwarteter" Termin auf der Auftagsseite, aber lange kann es nicht mehr dauern. 

Oh ATI, bete das nVidia noch viel länger braucht, denn sonst gehe ich nicht Fremd.


----------



## McZonk (12. November 2009)

velocifer schrieb:


> Salve,
> habe heute per POST (nicht per E-Mail) die Auftragsbestätigung bekommen!


Ich hab mit dem Shop gesprochen und der Preis wurde mir bestätigt - wtf  ein Liefertermin gabs dazu auch: Anfang-Mitte Dezember


----------



## BigDaddy (12. November 2009)

velocifer schrieb:


> Salve,
> habe heute per POST (nicht per E-Mail) die Auftragsbestätigung bekommen!




Habe heute auch ein Brief Bekommen da steht drin



*PowerColor Grafikkarte RADEON HD 5870 /ATI RADEON HD 5870 / 1GB / PCIe / 2xDVI-I / HDMI / DDR5 / inkl. DIRT 2   195,00€ *
*Versandkostenpauschale 7,98€*
*DHL-Nachnamegebür 4,20€*
*Gesammt  Netto 207,18€*
* zzgl. 19,00% Mwst. 39,36€*
*Gesamtbetrag 246,54€*
*Vorauss: Liefertermin:* 07.12.09

Bitte bezahlen Sie den Gesamtbetrag an den Paketzsteller der DHL.


----------



## Masterchief79 (12. November 2009)

Habe meine HD5850 schon seit 3-4 Wochen von Mindfactory.de. Das ist das Modell von Sapphire, für 229€ inkl. Dirt2 Gutschein.

Mein Trick: Hab am angeblichen Lieferdatum im Shop angerufen (die Lieferanzeige war mal wieder weitergesprungen) und hab die Telefonistin gefragt, ob was gekommen wäre. Sie meinte ja, es wäre grade ein großes Paket mit Grakas gekommen.
Ich hab mir einfach ihren Namen geben lassen und sie dafür verantwortlich gemacht, dass mir eine Graka reserviert wird.

2 Tage später war sie da


----------



## Domingo (12. November 2009)

naja ich sollte mir vll ne 260gtx von gainward holen, wobei ich 140€ einfach zu viel finde oder doch vll eine xfx 4870 um 115€? ... und dann auf nvidia karten warten.. und in  1-2 jahren eine kaufen???... sonst muss ich vll wieder bis anfang dezember oder jänner warten, bis die kommen. die shops verschieben ja andauernd den termin.... hab den ganzen pc zusammengebaut und Zuhause stehen,.. jetzt fehlt seit mehr als einer woche nur mehr die karte... was soll ich machen???


----------



## Barney Stinson (12. November 2009)

Domingo schrieb:


> (...) was soll ich machen???



Öhm, warten?! 

Ich würde zur günstigsten Alternative greifen und warten, bis die 57xx Lieferbar ist...


----------



## Domingo (12. November 2009)

ja, aber am ende kommt die wirklich nächste woche, wäre dann nicht so gut wenn ich jetzt kaufen würde

5770/50 auf keinen fall, soll p/l mäßig extrem schlecht sein (noch schlechter als 260 u. 4870)


naja dann warte ich mal... wenn nötig bis anfang dezember


----------



## General-W (12. November 2009)

SRy hab die falsche graka


----------



## Driver85 (13. November 2009)

Soweit ich weiss wird es dieses jahr keine besonders hohe Produktion der 5000er Serie geben.
Da können aber einige lange auf ihre karten warten, die teilwesie mit 350-400€ verkauft werden


----------



## TheMCP (13. November 2009)

Der Preis der 5870 wurde in einem der österreichischen Shops von 229€ auf 317€ angehoben.

Bleibt nurnoch die Frage, ob die Preisänderung auch diejenigen betreffen wird die schon bestellt haben. Laut AGB wird das wahrscheinlich der Fall sein.

Auszug aus dem AGB:
" *Shopname* behält sich vor, nach Vertragsabschluß Preiserhöhungen, verursacht durch Umstände, deren Eintritt nicht vom Willen der *Shopname* abhängt, wie Erhöhungen von Lieferantenpreisen, Personal-, Fracht- oder Kreditkosten, Steuern, Gebühren oder sonstigen öffentlichen Abgaben, Erhöhungen aufgrund von Wechselkursschwankungen etc., selbst bei verbindlich vereinbarten Preisen an den VP weiterzugeben"

Schade, aber war hervorzusehen... wäre zu schön gewesen um wahr zu sein.

mfg TheMCP


----------



## eXeC (13. November 2009)

Ich habe meine HD 5850 bei HIQ24 Shop gekauft für 249,99 Euro. Am Dienstag bestellt 2 Tage später was sie schon bei mir . Den Shop könnt ihr mal im Auge behalten...

gruß eXeC

PS: Bericht zur Karte gibts hier ----> *ATI HD 5850 | Blueshore.de...Test, News und Infos*


----------



## velocifer (13. November 2009)

Salve,
in den AGB von dem Shop, bei dem ich bestellt habe, steht soetwas zum Glück nicht drin.
Aber die haben den Preis im Shop jetzt auch auf 299 angehoben.

Gruß


----------



## Revilo (13. November 2009)

Ich habe bei 2 Shops in Ö die 5870 für ca. 240,- bestellt! Beide haben mittlerweile meine Bestellung storniert, mit unterschiedlichen Angaben des Grundes!
Pech, für mich! 

GSD hab ich bei einem 3. bestellt, dort aber für 306,-! Hoffe, sie kommt bald! Würd auch 350,- zahlen wenn ich sie endlich bekommen!


----------



## Deadhunter (13. November 2009)

hehe. 

ich hatte glück 3 tage bei geizhals nach der sapphire (wegen dem Netten bild )) )  gesucht. 

jeden tag 2 stunden )) und am freitag abend, nach 10 stunden arbeit haben meine Müden augen

dann eine bei Notebooksbilliger.de erspäht. direkt um 11 uhr bestellt, Samstag ging sie raus und 

Montag hatte ich sie. leider war der hacken daran das sie für 259euro angeboten wurde. :/

naja aber egal bin zufrieden. 

wünsche noch alllen viel glück. 

mfg Deadhunter


----------



## Domingo (13. November 2009)

jo werde jetzt meine bestellung auch stonieren, wirklich hinterlistig, diese shops, überrascht mich aber nicht, habe das vorhin im agb auch schon gelesen


EDIT: habe jetzt nicht storniert, mir wurde gesagt, trotz erwähnung der AGB, dass für mich der preis gilt, für den ich bestellt habe also power color 5870 + dirt 2 um ~230€. nächster "vorraussichtlicher" liefertermin ende nächste woche, obwohl ich denke, dass die nicht vor ende november , anfang dezember kommen wird. trotzdem, für so einen preis muss ich einfach warten ^^


----------



## Bullldog (13. November 2009)

Hallo,
habe die Karte - 5850 - seit immerhin 3 Wochen, gekauft bei EP in Mainz - Kastel.
Bin sehr zufrieden - pfeilschnell in der Auflösung 1900 x 1200  - alles in höchster Auflösung,
Selbst Crysis kann ich nun in seiner ganzen Grafikpracht geschmeidig geniessen. Von mir eine ganz klare Empfehlung. Die Lautstärke ist übrigens absolut angenehm. Bin sehr zufreiden mit der Saphire 5850. 
MfG  Bullldog


----------



## bonnejack (13. November 2009)

> Selbst Crysis kann ich nun in seiner ganzen Grafikpracht geschmeidig geniessen


Welche Einstellungen genau - insbesondere Anti-Aliasing. Was hast du für einen Prozessor?


----------



## St3ps (14. November 2009)

Ich bin zwar kein Rechtsexperte, aber AGB hin, AGB her, hat mMn kein Shop der Welt das Recht einseitig den Preis anzuheben. Ich meine damit, zum. muss er Dich informieren und dann kannst Du entscheiden, ob das für Dich i. O. ist oder nicht.

Denn mit einer Bestellung, egal ob für 200,-, 300,- oder 400,- Euro, kommt kein Kaufvertrag zustande. Der kommt erst zustand meines Wissens nach, mit Lieferung der Ware oder expliziter Bestätigung. Desweiteren trifft natürlich Absatz 1 zu.


----------



## Domingo (14. November 2009)

hi leute ich weiß nicht obs euch interessiert, aber dieser shop in deutschland, schein die 5850 lagernd zu haben, ka ob das seriös ist:

ShopToNet.de : GRA PCX GBT ATI HD5850 1GB Eyefinity


----------



## fresh_dumbledore (14. November 2009)

Ich hab mir Vorgestern bei hardwareversand ein Exemplar von Sapphire für 219,99 bestellt. Mal sehen wie lange es nach Zahlungseingang dauert bis meine Graka hier ankommt...


----------



## tobi757 (14. November 2009)

Hab auch eine bei hardwareversand bestellt, aber das ist schon fast 1,5 Monate her  

Naja meld dich mal wenn du sie hast dumbledore


----------



## MARIIIO (16. November 2009)

Hab entdeckt wo die ganzen HD5870er hinwandern: Ein Komplett-PC-Anbieter bieten einen Gaming pc für 6000€ an, in dem 4 (!!!) 5870er stecken


----------



## fresh_dumbledore (16. November 2009)

tobi757 schrieb:


> Hab auch eine bei hardwareversand bestellt, aber das ist schon fast 1,5 Monate her
> 
> Naja meld dich mal wenn du sie hast dumbledore



Wie lange hat es gebraucht bis du sie bekommen hast?


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (16. November 2009)

> Hab auch eine bei hardwareversand bestellt, aber das ist schon fast 1,5 Monate her


 ich warte fast 2monate..^^


----------



## Taktloss (16. November 2009)

Ich konnt mir das Warten nicht antuen und habe mir vor 2 Wochen die 5770 bestellt 
(Habe sie jetzt seit 5 Tagen; die wird dann mein Vater bekommen für seinen Arbeitsrechner )

Zum Ende der Woche werde ich mir dann die 5850 bestellen und hoffen, dass sie noch dieses Jahr ankommt.


----------



## neo3 (16. November 2009)

Taktloss schrieb:


> Ich konnt mir das Warten nicht antuen und habe mir vor 2 Wochen die 5770 bestellt
> (Habe sie jetzt seit 5 Tagen; die wird dann mein Vater bekommen für seinen Arbeitsrechner )
> 
> Zum Ende der Woche werde ich mir dann die 5850 bestellen und hoffen, dass sie noch dieses Jahr ankommt.



Und, wie sind deine Erfahrungen mit der 5770? Würde sie mir eventuell auch für ein paar Monate holen wollen, weil mir das Gewarte auf die 5850 auch zum Hals raus hängt ... °_O


----------



## odi359 (17. November 2009)

Hi,

habe mir gerade bei mec-berlin die HD5870 Vapor-X bestellt - für 352 Euronen (Preis inkl. Versand etc.)!
Verfügbarkeit ist mit dem 03.12.09 angegeben - wenn's ne Woche später sein sollte ist das auch nicht schlimm.
Der Preis jedenfalls schlägt den der Konkurrenz um Längen, gute 100€ billiger als der bisher billigste Anbieter...

MfG Odi359


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (17. November 2009)

WO ??? *what*


----------



## gamermax007 (17. November 2009)

odi359 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> habe mir gerade bei mec-berlin die HD5870 Vapor-X bestellt - für 352 Euronen (Preis inkl. Versand etc.)!
> Verfügbarkeit ist mit dem 03.12.09 angegeben - wenn's ne Woche später sein sollte ist das auch nicht schlimm.
> ...



 da hab ich jetzt auch mal zugeschlagen, der preis ist (trotz des derben versandkostenpreises) sehr gut


----------



## Domingo (17. November 2009)

kommt totzdem nicht an meine, hoffentlich bald kommende powor color 5870 + dirt 2 um 230€ an... nix für ungut


----------



## jonny_x (17. November 2009)

gamermax007 schrieb:


> da hab ich jetzt auch mal zugeschlagen, der preis ist (trotz des derben versandkostenpreises) sehr gut


ich würd sagen lockangebot.


----------



## Revilo (17. November 2009)

Was ist an 352,- günstig?? Ich hab für 306,- bestellt!

Hat eigentlich schon ein einziger die Powercolor inkl. Dirt2 um 230,- bekommen???


----------



## M4xw0lf (17. November 2009)

diese bestellungen werden bestimmt erst erfüllt wenn die teile auf halde liegen und der preis sowieso fällt


----------



## odi359 (17. November 2009)

Revilo schrieb:


> Was ist an 352,- günstig?? Ich hab für 306,- bestellt!
> 
> Hat eigentlich schon ein einziger die Powercolor inkl. Dirt2 um 230,- bekommen???


 

Dann guck dir mal die Daten der Karte genauer an sowie div. Tests was in puncto Takt noch geht...da kommen die Referenzmodelle allesamt nicht mit - auch deine nicht . Und auf ein Spiel kann ich gut und gerne verzichten...sorry, ist net böse gemeint...

MfG Odi359


----------



## Revilo (18. November 2009)

odi359 schrieb:


> Dann guck dir mal die Daten der Karte genauer an sowie div. Tests was in puncto Takt noch geht...da kommen die Referenzmodelle allesamt nicht mit - auch deine nicht . Und auf ein Spiel kann ich gut und gerne verzichten...sorry, ist net böse gemeint...
> 
> MfG Odi359


Stimmt, 20 bzw. 50 mhz werden gewaltigt mehr leistung bringen! Sind ja doch 2,4%-4%!!!


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (18. November 2009)

> Was ist an 352,- günstig?? Ich hab für 306,- bestellt!


 das ist ne Vapor-X (!!) doppelt so leise!! und etwas flotter 

selbst bei den Rerenzdesign gibt's Unterschiede vom OC Potential und der Lautstärke (anderes BIOS)..


----------



## Revilo (18. November 2009)

KaiHD7960xx schrieb:


> das ist ne Vapor-X (!!) doppelt so leise!! und etwas flotter
> 
> selbst bei den Rerenzdesign gibt's Unterschiede vom OC Potential und der Lautstärke (anderes BIOS)..


Naja, aber BIOS kann geändert werden und OC kann man jede! 
Eh egal! Für die Vapor-X ist der Preis sicher OK! Mir reicht die Normale, falls die jemals kommt!


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (18. November 2009)

klar kann man das BIOS auf jede Karte bringen, aber allein wegen der Lautstärke hätte ich schon lieber die Vapor-X.. ne 80mmTurbin würde man deutlich aus nem ansonsten leisen Gehäuse Betrieb heraushören. 

Denke, da es schon innerhalb des Referenzdesign leichte Unterschiede gibt, wird die Vapor-X nochmal etwas mehr Potenzial beim OC bieten.


----------



## Revilo (18. November 2009)

KaiHD7960xx schrieb:


> klar kann man das BIOS auf jede Karte bringen, aber allein wegen der Lautstärke hätte ich schon lieber die Vapor-X.. ne 80mmTurbin würde man deutlich aus nem ansonsten leisen Gehäuse Betrieb heraushören.
> 
> Denke, da es schon innerhalb des Referenzdesign leichte Unterschiede gibt, wird die Vapor-X nochmal etwas mehr Potenzial beim OC bieten.


Es gibt ja welche, die die Karte schon haben und die sprechen davon dass sie sehr leise ist! Somit mach ich mir da keine sorgen!

Wie gesagt, eh egal! Hauptsache sie ist mal wieder lieferbar!!!! Ich will CoD6 nicht weiter mit meiner alten 8800GTS zocken müssen!!!


----------



## Domingo (18. November 2009)

jo für die vapor-x derzeit sicherlich nicht das schlechterste angebot, trotzdem:

~350 - ~230 = 120€ = 120 cheeseburger beim Mc


ps: das spiel ist zwar auch nicht so meine sache, aber allein schon bei geizhals (derzeit) 37-50 € wert


----------



## Revilo (18. November 2009)

Domingo schrieb:


> jo für die vapor-x derzeit sicherlich nicht das schlechterste angebot, trotzdem:
> 
> ~350 - ~230 = 120€ = 120 cheeseburger beim Mc
> 
> ...


 Aber hast Du die Karte schon bekommen, für 230? Oder nur bestellt?


----------



## Domingo (18. November 2009)

ja, da muss ich dir recht geben, hab sie noch nicht. könnte sein, dass sie anfang dezember kommt. vorrausichtlicher termin, ist zwar ende dieser woche, aber das glaube ich kaum. ich schätze so anfang dez.


----------



## Revilo (18. November 2009)

Naja, ich hab das Paket auch bei 2 Shops bestellt! Beide haben mir mittlerweile meine Bestellung storniert mit den Angaben:
Falscher Preis vom Distributor
und
Produkt kann nicht mehr geliefert werden!

Deswegen die Frage!


----------



## Domingo (18. November 2009)

also ich habe am 6.11 bestellt, das paket hätte am 12.11 erhältlich sein sollen, doch der termin wurde auf ende dieser woche verschoben, was mich gar nicht überrascht hat. dann habe ich dort angerufen und mit einer angestellten gesprochen, haupsächlich wegen der preiserhöhung von 230 auf 314 euro (auch wegen der AGB angesprochen). sie meinte das ist egal, ich bekomme das produkt, zu dem preis, zu dem ich es bestellt habe. sie hatte aber auch gesagt, dass der termin bei diesen grafikkarten schon öfters verschoben wurde, und sie nicht wissen, wann sie die  lieferung bekommen.

ich werde morgen oder übermorgen nochmals anrufen und nachfragen, da werden sie mir sicherlich sagen, dass der termin auf ende nächter woche verschoben wurde^^


----------



## Revilo (18. November 2009)

Na ich bin gespannt!
Von einem anderen Händler hab ich als LT für die Sapphire 5870 den 30.11 bekommen! Schau ma mal!


----------



## Domingo (18. November 2009)

zudem muss man ja auch bedenken, dass dirt 2 als spiel, offiziell icht vor 3.12 rauskommt. also entweder ist das produkt erst dann lieferbar oder es liegt nur ein dirt 2 spiel code bei, weiß ich aber nicht.

ps: wenn ich die gainward/palit 260 gtx um ~100 € bekommen würde, würd ich mir die zulegen, aber 140€ sind zu teuer^^


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (18. November 2009)

> zudem muss man ja auch bedenken, dass dirt 2 als spiel, offiziell icht vor 3.12 rauskommt. also entweder ist das produkt erst dann lieferbar oder es liegt nur ein dirt 2 spiel code bei, weiß ich aber nicht.



Ja es liegen Codes zum Download bei.


----------



## tolga9009 (18. November 2009)

Der Shop greycomputer.de scheint noch welche zu haben. Da werden Lieferzeiten von 1-3 Tage bei Gigabyte, HIS und XFX angegeben. Bei Sapphire sind's 3-8 Tage. Komischerweise wird der Shop in dem Preisvergleich nicht durchsucht.

Viel Glück an Alle!


----------



## Domingo (18. November 2009)

tolga9009 schrieb:


> Der Shop greycomputer.de scheint noch welche zu haben. Da werden Lieferzeiten von 1-3 Tage bei Gigabyte, HIS und XFX angegeben. Bei Sapphire sind's 3-8 Tage. Komischerweise wird der Shop in dem Preisvergleich nicht durchsucht.
> 
> Viel Glück an Alle!





ja hast recht, aber was ist den zeiten wie unseren schon "gewöhnlich"?^^


----------



## fresh_dumbledore (18. November 2009)

Ich habe hier noch einmal mein Glück versucht. Offensichtlich sind da 9 vorrätig. Ich hab dann Nr. 10. ich hoffe die ist echt vorrätig, das wär ja mal Geil.


----------



## odi359 (18. November 2009)

Revilo schrieb:


> Stimmt, 20 bzw. 50 mhz werden gewaltigt mehr leistung bringen! Sind ja doch 2,4%-4%!!!


 

Die Vapor-X geht mit Standardspannungsversorgung 960/2800 (effektiv 5600)!
Ich glaube nicht, das Referenzkarten das schaffen. Und dann ist da noch die Möglichkeit, die Spannung zu ändern...aber was sag' ich denn, hab' ja keine Ahnung, ne?  Wie auch immer, es ist jedem selbst überlassen, was man kauft und wie man dann damit umgeht. 

Falls es jemanden interessieren sollte: 
XFX bringt demnächst auch eine Overclock-Variante raus, aber dazu sind kaum techn. Daten außer GPU (875Mhz) und Speicher (2600/eff. 5200Mhz) bekannt - der Preis bewegt sich Minimum zur Zeit bei etwa 370€ ohne Versand...soviel schon mal zum Preis. Wenn man bedenkt, das die Referenz derzeit auch über 300€ liegt, bin ich mit meiner Bestellung noch ganz gut dabei - man schaue sich mal im Preisvergleich (z.B. schottenland.de) um - VV Computer schießt da den Vogel ab und verlangt 499€ ohne Versand!

In diesem Sinne

Odi359


----------



## tolga9009 (18. November 2009)

> Ich habe hier noch einmal mein Glück versucht. Offensichtlich sind da 9 vorrätig. Ich hab dann Nr. 10. ich hoffe die ist echt vorrätig, das wär ja mal Geil.


Wow! Ich hab da jetzt auch bestellt, mal schauen wie schnell die sind. Ein positives Zeichen ist, dass direkt nach meinem Kauf der Vorrat von 8 auf 7 gefallen ist ! Ich hoffe, dass ich es jetzt endlich gekriegt habe !
Danke Dumbledore! Ist schon der 3. Shop indem ich bestellt habe, mal schauen, wer als erstes liefert. Der Rest wird nach Versand storniert !


----------



## M4tthi4s (18. November 2009)

@fresh_dumbledore: Danke für den Hinweis. 
Ich habe mir auch gleich noch eine bestellt, 230€ für eine lieferbare Karte ist mal echt gut.
Ich hoffe bloß, dass die vorhandene Stückzahl auch wirklich stimmt und kein Lockangebot ist.


----------



## fresh_dumbledore (18. November 2009)

Joah nopro, ich wollt es mal gesagt haben, denn wenn ich Glück habe, haben andere wahrscheinlich auch Glück, und das wollen wir doch alle, nicht?^^


----------



## BigDaddy (18. November 2009)

fresh_dumbledore schrieb:


> Ich habe hier noch einmal mein Glück versucht. Offensichtlich sind da 9 vorrätig. Ich hab dann Nr. 10. ich hoffe die ist echt vorrätig, das wär ja mal Geil.




und  Hier die PowerColor HD 5870 335,58 EUR 10 stück


----------



## fresh_dumbledore (18. November 2009)

Die werden ja meist zusammen bestellt, das sollte so normal sein. Letztens hatte auch ein Shop die HD 5850 und die 70 auflager.


----------



## fresh_dumbledore (18. November 2009)

LOL, auf die HD 5850 habt ihr euch jetzt aber gestürtzt...
Nachdem ich bestellt hatte waren noch 9 da, jetzt sinds nur noch 2...lol...


----------



## bonnejack (19. November 2009)

tolga9009 schrieb:


> Der Shop greycomputer.de scheint noch welche zu haben. Da werden Lieferzeiten von 1-3 Tage bei Gigabyte, HIS und XFX angegeben. Bei Sapphire sind's 3-8 Tage. Komischerweise wird der Shop in dem Preisvergleich nicht durchsucht.
> 
> Viel Glück an Alle!



Greycomputer macht falsche Angaben über Lieferzeiten - angeblich wegen der Programmierung des Shops...
Ich warte bereits 3,5 Wochen und es gibt Kunden, die schon länger als einen Monat warten. Du reihst dich hier genauso in eine lange Warteliste ein wie überall sonst auch....


----------



## Rotax (19. November 2009)

Seöbst Schuld... wenn man es nicht mal schafft zum Hörer zu greifen und beim entsprechenden Laden mal anzurufen und zu fragen ob die Karte auch wirklich vorrätig und versandfertig ist.


----------



## tolga9009 (19. November 2009)

Hmmmm.... Ich will keine Panik verbreiten, ich komme mir aber etwas verarscht vor im Shop. Momentan haben sie wieder 5 Stück auf Lager, wie geht das denn? Um 00:00 Wareneingang? Etwas seltsam... Hoffentlich haben die echt was auf Lager und es endet nicht so wie bei GreyComputer.


----------



## Revilo (19. November 2009)

Rotax schrieb:


> Seöbst Schuld... wenn man es nicht mal schafft zum Hörer zu greifen und beim entsprechenden Laden mal anzurufen und zu fragen ob die Karte auch wirklich vorrätig und versandfertig ist.


Sorry, aber wozu gibts online-lagerstände???


----------



## tolga9009 (19. November 2009)

> Sorry, aber wozu gibts online-lagerstände???




Ich habe inzwischen drei mal versucht bei RA-S-Online durchzukommen, jedoch habe ich es nicht geschafft. Einmal um 9 Uhr, 10 Uhr und gerade um 13 Uhr. Keine Reaktion.  Wareneingang um 00:00 Uhr, momentan kein Telefon, keine Statusänderung... So langsam wird's etwas seltsam ! Entweder haben die alle Hände voll zutun, oder die sind einfach zu faul, den Hörer abzunehmen ^^. Mal schaun, wie sich das ganze entwickelt.


----------



## fresh_dumbledore (19. November 2009)

Ich hab denen Mittlerweile ne Email geschickt. Ich versuche auch gleich noch einmalanzurufen.
Ich hab mich ja zum Glück abgesichert, bestellung per Nachnahme.


----------



## fresh_dumbledore (19. November 2009)

So, ich bin da nun durchgekommen, die sagen sie haben die Grafikkarte auf jeden Fall im Zulauf.
Mal sehen was draus wird.


----------



## tolga9009 (19. November 2009)

> So, ich bin da nun durchgekommen, die sagen sie haben die Grafikkarte auf jeden Fall im Zulauf.


Im Zulauf? Aha, schön, dass ich das erst jetzt erfahre ! Dann bräuchten die mir aber echt keine Hoffnung machen, dass sie es lagernd haben. Im Zulauf hat es so ziemlich jeder Online-Shop !

//Edit: Auch grad durchgekommen. Der etwas "verschlafene" Supporter hat mir gesagt, dass es beim Lieferanten "lagernd" wäre und es wahrscheinlich Anfang nächster Woche versandt wird. Hoffen wir das Beste !


----------



## fresh_dumbledore (19. November 2009)

Kannst ja noch einmal anrufen, vllt habe ich es auch falsch verstanden...Glaub ich aber ehr nicht.


----------



## JackBlack89 (19. November 2009)

Werkelt seit heute in meinem Gehäuse. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elzoco (19. November 2009)

Hat jemand eine 5870 übrig, die er mir Verkaufen will? ---> PM


----------



## jonny_x (19. November 2009)

JackBlack89 schrieb:


> Werkelt seit heute in meinem Gehäuse.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



meinen Glückwünsch . Ich hoffe meine kommt auch bald. Auf meiner 7800GT läuft nur Counterstrike CSS auf 1080P flüssig


----------



## Kamrum (19. November 2009)

JackBlack89 schrieb:


> Werkelt seit heute in meinem Gehäuse.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Glückwunsch ^^ Von woh haste sie ?

Wie warm wird sie bei dir (Idle: ??? Last: ???? )?
Meine wird Idle:35° Last: 85° (ja das gehäuse ist gut belüftet ^^)
Leistung satt


----------



## JackBlack89 (19. November 2009)

Gestern Mittag waren ja bei Alternate kurzfristig welche von Sapphire auf Lager. Musste da sofort zuschlagen. Den Takt setzte ich aber erst auf 850 MHz, wenn die unter Wasser ist. Aber schon jetzt ist die Leistung enorm.


----------



## fresh_dumbledore (19. November 2009)

Man, ich will auch meine HD 5850. Mittags gehe ich schon Pennen vor Lauter Langweile und nichts tun.


----------



## JackBlack89 (19. November 2009)

fresh_dumbledore schrieb:


> Man, ich will auch meine HD 5850. Mittags gehe ich schon Pennen vor Lauter Langweile und nichts tun.



Ich habe 20 Stunden auf meine 5970 gewartet wenns hilft.


----------



## Domingo (19. November 2009)

ja ich will meine karte auch endlich haben, hätte ich vorher gewußt, dass das so lange dauert, hätte ich mir ne 260 gtx zugelegt... was für ein mist


ps: mein "neuer"pc verstaubt schon, trotz abdeckung


----------



## tolga9009 (19. November 2009)

> Man, ich will auch meine HD 5850. Mittags gehe ich schon Pennen vor Lauter Langweile und nichts tun.


Ich mache am PC nichts anderes mehr als stündlich den Lieferstatus zu checken, in Foren zu geistern und in Preisvergleichen nach der HD5850 zu suchen. Vielleicht noch ab und zu ne Runde Tekken 5 mit meinem Bruder, aber irgendwie ist mir die Laune auf PC Games vergangen... Ich hoffe sie kommt wieder !


> ps: mein "neuer"pc verstaubt schon, trotz abdeckung


Haha! Meiner auch , und das schon seit anderthalb Monaten!


----------



## Domingo (19. November 2009)

jo bei mir auch schon länger als ein monat


----------



## fresh_dumbledore (19. November 2009)

Das  warten halte ich fast nicht aus.
Ich hoffe der Supporter wird Recht behalten. Bist du sicher dass der Typ gesagt hat dass sie beim Lieferranten lagernd ist?


----------



## tolga9009 (19. November 2009)

> Bist du sicher dass der Typ gesagt hat dass sie beim Lieferranten lagernd ist?


Ich bin mir sehr sicher. Er kann aber auch nur das weitergeben, was er weiß. Wenn der Lieferant sagt, dass sie es lagernd haben, dann kann er auch nur das weitergeben. Er meinte, dass es wahrscheinlich Montag versandt wird, was ich in Ordnung finde.
Inzwischen wurde mein Status auf "In Bearbeitung" geändert. Ehrlich gesagt schenke ich dem Ganzen jetzt etwas mehr Vertrauen. Bei GreyComputer waren alle HD5850 Lieferbar, in diesem Shop ists nur die PowerColor gewesen. Der Supporter hat sich zwar etwas verschlafen angehört, aber er schien mir seriös und kompetent. Hoffen wir das Beste!


----------



## geheimrat (19. November 2009)

jackblack, du hast über 600€ für ne graka ausgegeben?!


----------



## fresh_dumbledore (19. November 2009)

tolga9009 schrieb:


> Ich bin mir sehr sicher. Er kann aber auch nur das weitergeben, was er weiß. Wenn der Lieferant sagt, dass sie es lagernd haben, dann kann er auch nur das weitergeben. Er meinte, dass es wahrscheinlich Montag versandt wird, was ich in Ordnung finde.
> Inzwischen wurde mein Status auf "In Bearbeitung" geändert. Ehrlich gesagt schenke ich dem Ganzen jetzt etwas mehr Vertrauen. Bei GreyComputer waren alle HD5850 Lieferbar, in diesem Shop ists nur die PowerColor gewesen. Der Supporter hat sich zwar etwas verschlafen angehört, aber er schien mir seriös und kompetent. Hoffen wir das Beste!



Na, da bin ich dann aber beruhigt. Ich hab so einen Zock Entzug...wenigstens ist der Dirt 2 Gutschein bei der Graka bei.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JackBlack89 (19. November 2009)

geheimrat schrieb:


> jackblack, du hast über 600€ für ne graka ausgegeben?!



Das stimmt soweit, aber dazu muss man sagen das ich für meine Defekte GTX295 auch wieder mein Geld zurück bekomme >400€. Deshalb habe ich mir diese Karte geholt.


----------



## BläckStar (20. November 2009)

Kann mich allen wartenden nur anschließen  mein "neuer" PC verstaubt auch schon trotz Abdeckung... und das auch schon fast 2 Monate... oO Aber hoffentlich geht das ab nächste Woche aufwärts mit der Verfügbarkeit, bei KM wo ich bestellt habe steh zumindest 1-2Wochen.. von knappen 6-8Wochen. Wollen wir mal das Beste hoffen, dass sie dann eeendlich verfügbar sind wir unsere Mördermaschinen anschmeißen können und dann mit einer XXL Latte uns durch die GAMEZ Prügeln können  zumal auch neue Treiber am Start sind. Man ich sabbere nur schon, wenn ich daran denke... muss mich irgendwie ablenken, sonst dreh ich durch


----------



## fresh_dumbledore (20. November 2009)

Also, der Lieferzeit bei KM würde ich nicht trauen. Hast du da schon einmal angerufen?


----------



## Revilo (20. November 2009)

Hab heute bei einem Händler in Ö nachgefragt, da wurde der Termin schon auf 10.12. verschoben!!!


----------



## fresh_dumbledore (20. November 2009)

Was zu erwarten war...


----------



## BläckStar (20. November 2009)

Wenn die das wieder Verschieben, dann lauf ich amok bei ATI... Kann dann echt nicht sein, das nach 2 Monaten immer noch nicht Genug für den Endverbraucher da ist...

@fd, habe zwischen durch bei KM mal an der Filiale mal nachgefragt, als ich immer mal was bestellt hatte. Sie können mir nicht garantieren, dass es was wird... aber sobald was in der Versandzentrale eintrifft, dann sollte es auch dort Karten geben.. Zahle im Moment 335€ für die ASUS5870, da ich sie ja schon von Anfang an dort bestellt habe, bevor die Preise in die Höhe gegangen sind.


----------



## Elzoco (20. November 2009)

BläckStar schrieb:


> Wenn die das wieder Verschieben, dann lauf ich amok bei ATI... Kann dann echt nicht sein, das nach 2 Monaten immer noch nicht Genug für den Endverbraucher da ist...


Du solltest dich eher bei TSMC beschweren.....


----------



## Rico-3000 (20. November 2009)

Vieleicht ist das hier interessant??? Bei Ebay in den USA wird die Karte für 499$ sofortkauf gelistet... nur für die, die nicht mehr warten können...


----------



## McZonk (20. November 2009)

Irgendwie bin ich immer glücklicher, dass ich sofort nach dem Launch zugeschlagen hab. Wo alle rumgemeckert haben, dass das vieeel zu teuer war und die Preise in 1-2 Wochen eh runter sind. Merkt man ja, nicht?


----------



## fresh_dumbledore (20. November 2009)

Jaja Zonk, wer das Geld hat...


----------



## tobi757 (20. November 2009)

Ich hab meine ASUS HD5850 schon vor 2 Monaten bestellt, und immer noch ist nix angekommen ...


----------



## D!str(+)yer (20. November 2009)

McZonk schrieb:


> Irgendwie bin ich immer glücklicher, dass ich sofort nach dem Launch zugeschlagen hab. Wo alle rumgemeckert haben, dass das vieeel zu teuer war und die Preise in 1-2 Wochen eh runter sind. Merkt man ja, nicht?




ohja, wahre Worte, ich bereue es sogar nicht mehr genommen zu haben


----------



## fresh_dumbledore (20. November 2009)

Ich will auch endlich meine Black Lady.
Dann werde ich mich ne Woche lang mit meinem PC in meinem Zimmer einschließen und nur für die Schule Herauskommen.
Ich will Gamen, Ocen und rumspielen...


----------



## tobi757 (20. November 2009)

Geht mir genauso ...


----------



## Domingo (20. November 2009)

okay bei meinem shop liefertermin auf 1.12 verschoben ~.~
aber trotzdem noch immer fürs gleiche geld und nur deshalb warte ich




Edit: haha alternate österreich hat die asus 5870 LAGERND.... aber um 424€, wie dumm, ebenfalls die 5870 von xfx um 399€


ALSO WEM ES DAS WERT IST KANN JETZT ZUSCHLAGEN


----------



## BläckStar (20. November 2009)

So war heute nochmal bei KM und der Verkäufer sagte mir, das sie immer mal wenige Karten bekommen von den 5800... aber es geht halt nach Reservierung... und auf einzelne Karten kommen da über 70Reservierungen.. aber er sagte auch das die Chipausbäute um einiges höher liegt als noch vor paar Wochen... mal schaun ob er Recht behält. ( ich sollte doch auch bald mal dran sein nach knapp 2 Monaten :x)

Ich will genau das gleiche wie du fd^^ zocken OCn rumspielen..^^ Einfach mal richtig mit einem schnellen PC arbeiten können, ohne ständiges ruckeln und lahme power. 

Und hoffen wir mal das es so ca 1.12 dann soweit ist :x


----------



## fresh_dumbledore (20. November 2009)

Ich habe bei einem anderen Shop bestellt, wie du vielleicht mitbekommen hast. Ich hab da angerufen, die haben gemeintbeim Lieferanten wärs Lagernd, mit ein bisschen Glück wird die Karte Montag verschickt.


----------



## tobi757 (20. November 2009)

Bei welchem Shop denn dumbledore ?


----------



## fresh_dumbledore (20. November 2009)

RA-S Online. Mach dir aber keine Hoffnungen, die Graka ist seit Gestern ausverkauft.


----------



## McZonk (20. November 2009)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> ohja, wahre Worte, ich bereue es sogar nicht mehr genommen zu haben


Was willst du mit Crossfire? Wenn Mutli-GPU, dann Nvidia. Das ist, was die Mikroruckler anbelangt definitiv vorne (und ja, ich habe beides im direkten Vergleich gesehen, subjektiv bleibts dennoch immer ).

Zumal die eine 5870 doch genug Power hat. Drück beim Takt aufs 1GHz-Pedal und genieß hohe, qualtitative(!) FPS.


----------



## Rapid4 (20. November 2009)

D!str(+)yer meinte bestimmt, er könnte sie dann jetzt teuer weiterverkaufen.


----------



## fresh_dumbledore (20. November 2009)

Du weißt schon dass man mit solchen Unterstellungen mal GANZ vorsichtig sein sollte? 
Distroyer kommt mir nicht wie so einer vor.


----------



## LK1801 (20. November 2009)

tobi757 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab meine ASUS HD5850 schon vor 2 Monaten bestellt, und immer noch ist nix angekommen ...


Bei welchen shop hast du denn bestellt?
Ich hab' ein geniales schnäppchen gemacht, anfang oktober bei hardwareversand ein HD5850 für 207,-, danach wurde sie immer teurer und dann auch noch mit DiRT2, welches ich mir garantiert gekauft hätte, also nochmal 50,- gespart.


----------



## M4xw0lf (20. November 2009)

fresh_dumbledore schrieb:


> Du weißt schon dass man mit solchen Unterstellungen mal GANZ vorsichtig sein sollte?
> Distroyer kommt mir nicht wie so einer vor.



das ist doch keine besondere unterstellung... wenn ich auf 10 5870s sitzen würde dann könnte ich sie jetzt auch alle mit 50-100 euro gewinn mindestens wieder verticken... was wäre so schlimm daran?


----------



## fresh_dumbledore (20. November 2009)

Distroyer sitzt aber nicht auf 10 HD 5870...
Ich würde ja vllt auch ein paar Verticken, aber nur wenn ich sie Anfangs für mich gekauft hätte und sie jetzt doch nicht brauch. Aber ich würde sie mir nicht extra zum verticken kaufen...


----------



## D!str(+)yer (20. November 2009)

McZonk schrieb:


> Was willst du mit Crossfire? Wenn Mutli-GPU, dann Nvidia. Das ist, was die Mikroruckler anbelangt definitiv vorne (und ja, ich habe beides im direkten Vergleich gesehen, subjektiv bleibts dennoch immer ).
> 
> Zumal die eine 5870 doch genug Power hat. Drück beim Takt aufs 1GHz-Pedal und genieß hohe, qualtitative(!) FPS.




Wer übertaktet den zum Gamen 
Für den Bot natürlich


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (20. November 2009)

man könnte auch 2 GTX295 verbauen.. aufgrund der enormen Performance würde man nicht in den kritischen Mikrorucklerbereich kommen und Nvidea ist ja schon (noch immer) besser als ATI bei dualGPU.. und ein schönes NT gleich mitbestellen.. 

P.S. eine 5870 sollte reichen


----------



## fresh_dumbledore (21. November 2009)

Jetzt, da dass SGSSAA von ATi noch besser geworden ist, Explodiere ich bald vor gespanntheit.
Ich hoffe die schicken meine Graka Montag los.
Gibts sonst noch bei jemanden was neues?


----------



## Domingo (21. November 2009)

k alternate in österreich hat jetzt nur mehr die asus 5870 lagernd (424€)

die von XFX sind schon wieder weg (399€)


----------



## thysol (21. November 2009)

McZonk schrieb:


> Drück beim Takt aufs 1GHz-Pedal und genieß hohe, qualtitative(!) FPS.



Sehr richtig. Ich bin selber erstaunt ueber dass Uebertaktungspotenzial der 5870. Bei 1,25 V sind ueber ein GHz Chiptakt (1035MHz) bei mir problemlos moeglich. Ich hoffe dass die 5870 mit 1GHz Chip ungefaehr so schnell wie eine GTX360 sein wird.


----------



## inc1 (21. November 2009)

habe meine HD 5870 LCS heute bekommen.

Hab einen Block mit Bildern  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ist übrigens von   kmelektronik.de 

MFG

inc1


----------



## BiTbUrGeR (21. November 2009)

schicke bilder inc1


----------



## Nevec (21. November 2009)

JackBlack89 schrieb:


> Gestern Mittag waren ja bei Alternate kurzfristig welche von Sapphire auf Lager. Musste da sofort zuschlagen. Den Takt setzte ich aber erst auf 850 MHz, wenn die unter Wasser ist. Aber schon jetzt ist die Leistung enorm.



Hab am 19.10 bei Alternate für 359€ mir eine Saphhire 5870 bestellt, als der Status noch bei lieferbar Oktober war... Davor musste ich einen Monat warten bis mir gesagt wurde, dass ich keinen Tausch für meine eingeschickte defekte GTX 285 bekomme. Davor hatte ich einen neuen PC für 1000€geholt.

Bin also seit gut 4 Monaten "trockener" Gamer und muss höre, dass immer wieder bei Alternate welche reinkommen und ICH KEINE BEKOMME !! Hab schon mehre Hassmails geschrieben und 2 mal angerufen. Immer die Aussage bekommen, sie würden keine reinbekommen und warten auf eine große Lieferung, ich wär der erste der eine bekommt -.-.

Offener Betrug. Die bevorzugen bestimmt die Leute, die Unsummen dfür zahlen. Ist das legitim?


----------



## jonny_x (21. November 2009)

Nevec schrieb:


> Hab am 19.10 bei Alternate für 359€ mir eine Saphhire 5870 bestellt, als der Status noch bei lieferbar Oktober war... Davor musste ich einen Monat warten bis mir gesagt wurde, dass ich keinen Tausch für meine eingeschickte defekte GTX 285 bekomme. Davor hatte ich einen neuen PC für 1000€geholt.
> 
> Bin also seit gut 4 Monaten "trockener" Gamer und muss höre, dass immer wieder bei Alternate welche reinkommen und ICH KEINE BEKOMME !! Hab schon mehre Hassmails geschrieben und 2 mal angerufen. Immer die Aussage bekommen, sie würden keine reinbekommen und warten auf eine große Lieferung, ich wär der erste der eine bekommt -.-.
> 
> Offener Betrug. Die bevorzugen bestimmt die Leute, die Unsummen dfür zahlen. Ist das legitim?



Wirst ja nicht glauben dast der einzige Besteller im Oktober warst. Außerdem mit ausfallender Art wirst erst recht nachhinten gereit


----------



## Nevec (21. November 2009)

jonny_x schrieb:


> Wirst ja nicht glauben dast der einzige Besteller im Oktober warst. Außerdem mit ausfallender Art wirst erst recht nachhinten gereit


Is mir klar, dass da einige schon vorbestellt ham und am Telefon weiß ich mich auch auszurdrücken. Mich anzulügen find ich aber dreist und mich würds einfach interessieren, ob es rechtens ist die Leute mit geringerem Kaufpreis zu ignorieren.


----------



## enemy14123 (21. November 2009)

@jackblack

wie sieht dein restliches sys aus?

mfg


----------



## fresh_dumbledore (21. November 2009)

Die Spannung in mir steigt...
Wer hat sich noch die Powercolor HD 5850 bei RA-S Online bestellt?


----------



## tolga9009 (21. November 2009)

> Bin also seit gut 4 Monaten "trockener" Gamer und muss höre, dass immer wieder bei Alternate welche reinkommen und ICH KEINE BEKOMME !!


Du Armer, das ist echt hart! Zum Glück habe ich hier noch 'ne PS2 rumfliegen, ohne die wäre ich aufgeschmissen .
Eines muss ich jedoch zu Alternate sagen: es kommt ganz drauf an, welches Modell du bestellt hast. Es soll nämlich z.B. bei der Sapphire, ASUS und MSI verdammt viele Vorbesteller geben (über 100 meinte der Supporter am Telefon). Karten von Club3D und XFX XXX Edition sollen ca. "milde" 30 haben.
Man muss aber bedenken, dass in letzter Zeit vermehrt die XFX Karten auf den Markt geschmissen werden, was heißt, dass die wenigen XFX Besteller schneller an ihr Ziel kommen, als z.B. Sapphire Besteller. So gab es z.B. einen User, der zeitgleich mit mir (11.11.2009) bei hardwareversand.de eine HD5850 gekauft hat. Er XFX, ich Sapphire. Nach 4 Tagen erhielt er seine Karte, ich immernoch nicht. Momentan scheint die HD5870 LCS von PowerColor und die HD5850 von XFX öfters mal verfügbar zu sein. Besteller dieser Publisher dürften sich in den nächsten Tagen freuen.


----------



## _hellgate_ (22. November 2009)

naja ich schätze mal dass die von alternate mit absich für 2 stunden den balken auf grün setzten damit direkt 100 bestellungen kommen auchw enn sie keine karten haben....


----------



## BläckStar (22. November 2009)

Ich bin schon jeden Tag am beten, vor lauter Verzweiflung...

Es hilft nur Ablenkung um über die Wartezeit hinwegzukommen, habe das bis jetzt einigermaßen gut hinbekommen. Ich hoffe, dass ich in 2Wochen endlich glücklich sein werde...
Und dann wird Party gefeiert, zumal dann mein "2MonatealterPC" der im Schrank verstaubt endlich seine Power entfalten kann.

Peace


----------



## chefmarkus (22. November 2009)

Pling...... in der Nacht von Donnerstag auf Freitag bestellt, und heute (Samstag) war sie da! Von Mindfactory: Powercolor 5870 Watercooled.
Tja, dann wolle mer mal, nicht war


----------



## tolga9009 (22. November 2009)

> Powercolor 5870 Watercooled


Die will ja auch keiner haben, deshalb ist sie vorrätig ! Ne scherz, viel Spaß mit dem Mordsteil, will meine endlich auch haben ! Und als kleines Extra kann man ja am 3.12. bzw. 9.12. ne Runde Dirt 2 zocken . Aber bis dahin zock ich noch ganz andere Sachen!


----------



## fresh_dumbledore (22. November 2009)

Montag ists ja wohl soweit wenn der Supporter recht behält.
@chefmarkus
Viel Spaß mit dem Teil.


----------



## McZonk (22. November 2009)

fresh_dumbledore schrieb:


> Montag ists ja wohl soweit wenn der Supporter recht behält.


Ich glaub das weiß jetzt langsam jeder im Thread  
Lehn dich mal zurück und zeig etwas mehr Geduld.
Überleg Dir mal wie das hier aussehen würde, wenn jeder, der gerade auf den RV870 wartet, das jeden Tag mindestens 2 mal erwähnt.


----------



## fresh_dumbledore (22. November 2009)

Sorry
Ich frage mich aber gerade, kann man eine HD 5850 auf 1000MHz Chiptakt bringen?


----------



## tolga9009 (22. November 2009)

> Ich frage mich aber gerade, kann man eine HD 5850 auf 1000MHz Chiptakt bringen?


So, wie ich informiert bin, sollte das eigentlich kein Problem sein, ungefähr an 1GHz ranzukommen. Mögliches Vorgehen wäre: Erst GPU hoch, meinetwegen bis 1GHz, dann der Speichertakt. Es gibt Leute, die hatten es nur auf ca. 900MHz geschafft, weil ihr Speichertakt zu hoch war, was aber bei der HD5850 nicht unbedingt der limitierende Faktor ist.


----------



## froschi (22. November 2009)

Ich such schon lange nach einer HD5850 , weiss niemand wo man eine kaufen kann ?.


----------



## fresh_dumbledore (22. November 2009)

Kaufen kann man die überall, die Frage ist nur, wann die zu dir geliefert wird.


----------



## froschi (22. November 2009)

Ja stimmt , hatte vor 2 wochen bei k&m bestellt , leider immer noch keine versand nachricht , die vertrösten ein dauernt.
Edit: puh ich hab was gefunden bei auvito Asus hd5850 228ocken http://www.auvito.de/asus-radeon-hd5850-1gb/artnr18080082/details.html .
hatte immer schlechte erfahrung mit asus daher weis ich nicht ob ich eine nehme soll . Scheint lieferbar zu sein .


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (22. November 2009)

> h frage mich aber gerade, kann man eine HD 5850 auf 1000MHz Chiptakt bringen?


auf 950 sollte jedenfalls gehen, nachdem was ich so gelesen habe mit alternativer Kühlung sicher auch mehr.. wichtiger Faktor ist auch welches BIOS auf der Graka aufgespielt ist.. Saphire hat z.B. bei den 5850er Karen ein eutlich besseres BIOS bei den 5870er hat MSI beim BIOS die Nase vorn.. also, dass sollte beim Kauf evtl auch berücksichtigt werden.. Man kann natürlich das beste Bios auch auf jede beliebige Karte spielen


----------



## froschi (22. November 2009)

echt das geht jedes bios auf eine hd5850 ?


----------



## Nevec (22. November 2009)

tolga9009 schrieb:


> Du Armer, das ist echt hart! Zum Glück habe ich hier noch 'ne PS2 rumfliegen, ohne die wäre ich aufgeschmissen .
> Eines muss ich jedoch zu Alternate sagen: es kommt ganz drauf an, welches Modell du bestellt hast. Es soll nämlich z.B. bei der Sapphire, ASUS und MSI verdammt viele Vorbesteller geben (über 100 meinte der Supporter am Telefon). Karten von Club3D und XFX XXX Edition sollen ca. "milde" 30 haben.
> Man muss aber bedenken, dass in letzter Zeit vermehrt die XFX Karten auf den Markt geschmissen werden, was heißt, dass die wenigen XFX Besteller schneller an ihr Ziel kommen, als z.B. Sapphire Besteller. So gab es z.B. einen User, der zeitgleich mit mir (11.11.2009) bei hardwareversand.de eine HD5850 gekauft hat. Er XFX, ich Sapphire. Nach 4 Tagen erhielt er seine Karte, ich immernoch nicht. Momentan scheint die HD5870 LCS von PowerColor und die HD5850 von XFX öfters mal verfügbar zu sein. Besteller dieser Publisher dürften sich in den nächsten Tagen freuen.



Ja dachte ich mir auch schon. Hab bei der Bestellung das ja nioch nicht kommen sehn und da ich mich nicht mit ATI auskannte, hat mir nen Freund gesagt ich soll Sapphire nehmen, die liefern Qualität. Da die alle aber Referenzdesign bisher nur haben, wärs glaub ich total egal gewesen xD. Hinterher is man immer schlauer...
Ich vertreib mir die Zeit, indem ich Adventures ala The Longest Journey auf meinem Netbook spiel .



_hellgate_ schrieb:


> naja ich schätze mal dass die von alternate mit absich für 2 stunden den balken auf grün setzten damit direkt 100 bestellungen kommen auchw enn sie keine karten haben....



Das glaub ich gern.


----------



## fresh_dumbledore (22. November 2009)

Gibt es eigentlich irgendwelche Hinweise auf eine baldig bessere Verfügbarkeit der HD 5800 Serie?


----------



## Domingo (22. November 2009)

fresh_dumbledore schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich irgendwelche Hinweise auf eine baldig bessere Verfügbarkeit der HD 5800 Serie?





ab jänner hab ich irgendwo gelesen^^


----------



## chefmarkus (22. November 2009)

Nun, nur mal so ein kurzer Eindruck, (für alle die noch darauf warten müssen...)
http://http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=162512&stc=1&d=1258918832
http://http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=162513&stc=1&d=1258918832


----------



## McZonk (22. November 2009)

Den Kühler kenn ich woher  Wie viel hast du für das Komplettpaket jetzt liegen lassen?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chefmarkus (22. November 2009)

Na ja, teuer ist das Baby ja schon - vor allem in der Fix & Fertig -Version: 450 Tacken  Ist für mich allerdings jetzt das erste mal das ich mir so eine geholt habe, meine 4870x2 und meine 2 Stück 280GTX habe ich selbst umgebaut. Bin noch am System einrichten und habe da noch ein paar Sorgen, http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...le-laufwerke-vista-erstellen.html#post1292270 - danach kommen ein paaaaar kleine Test


----------



## fresh_dumbledore (23. November 2009)

Hier gibt es wieder 5850er...wer als zuschlagen will für den Preis...
Hier gibt es ne 5870.
Hier gibt es ne 5870 LCS.
Hier gibt es noch eine HD 5970.
Hier noch eine HD 5970...

Wirds langsam besser mit der Vefügbarkeit?

Ich hab jetzt nochmal bei dem Shop RA-S Online angerufen... Die sagen es wird erst im Lauf der Woche verschickt...
Wird anscheinend auch nichts, der Liefertermin ist nicht sicher sagte der Typ.


----------



## Der_ZockerMK (23. November 2009)

froschi schrieb:


> Ja stimmt , hatte vor 2 wochen bei k&m bestellt , leider immer noch keine versand nachricht , die vertrösten ein dauernt.
> Edit: puh ich hab was gefunden bei auvito Asus hd5850 228ocken Asus Radeon HD5850 1GB günstig ersteigern! Kostenlose Asus Radeon HD5850 1GB Auktionen online (18080082) | AuVito.de .
> hatte immer schlechte erfahrung mit asus daher weis ich nicht ob ich eine nehme soll . Scheint lieferbar zu sein .




Ja, sieht gut aus, aber da wäre ich vorsichtig.

230 euiro für ne asus? das is mittlerweile verdammt billig. UN dann noch lieferbar? der kerl hat noch keine einziege bewertung, ich denke mal is eher verarsche.


----------



## tolga9009 (23. November 2009)

> Ich hab jetzt nochmal bei dem Shop RA-S Online angerufen... Die sagen es wird erst im Lauf der Woche verschickt...
> Wird anscheinend auch nichts, der Liefertermin ist nicht sicher sagte der Typ.


Mist! Das wusste ich aber ehrlich gesagt schon vorher... Ich spiele mit den Gedanken, mir die HD5870 für 370€ von HIQ zu besorgen, ich muss aber erstmal mein Konto checken .


----------



## fresh_dumbledore (23. November 2009)

Kannst ja auch nochmal Anrufen, ich habe immer noch Hoffnung dass ich was falsch verstanden hab.


----------



## tolga9009 (23. November 2009)

> Kannst ja auch nochmal Anrufen, ich habe immer noch Hoffnung dass ich was falsch verstanden hab.


Hab ich gemacht,  er meinte aber dasselbe . So, jetzt ist es zu spät, ich bestelle die HD5870. Es lohnt sich einfach nicht für mich auf unbestimmte Zeit wegen 150€ zu warten, ich brauche meinen PC jetzt und nicht in 4 Wochen.

//Edit: Bestellt.


----------



## Domingo (23. November 2009)

jo ich warte noch immer auf meine power color 5870 + dirt2 für 230€


----------



## McZonk (23. November 2009)

Domingo schrieb:


> jo ich warte noch immer auf meine power color 5870 + dirt2 für 230€


Nachdem ich den Shop auf Barbezahlung bei Abholung angesprochen habe, reagierte dort keiner mehr - dubios oder?


----------



## Domingo (23. November 2009)

KROB Computer+Netzwerk+ISDN+Internet

meinst du den?

ne die haben dort gemeint nächster vorraussichtlicher termin 1.12^^ kann sich aber sicher noch ein paar mal verschieben


----------



## JuliusFriedberg (23. November 2009)

Das ist aber sehr kommisch , wenn eine HD5870 für 230€ nach längerer Wartezeit immer noch nicht da ist . Das wunder mich jetzt aber sehr


----------



## McZonk (23. November 2009)

Domingo schrieb:


> KROB Computer+Netzwerk+ISDN+Internet
> 
> meinst du den?



Nein, ich bezog mich auf diese Postings (die sind schon ein paar Seiten her):



McZonk schrieb:


> Der Shop ist bei mir um die Ecke... Glaubst wohl im Leben nicht dass das was wird - ich kenn das Ding nichtmal.  Sollte eher ein "Homeshop" sein, denke ich.





BigDaddy schrieb:


> *Hier ist eine**PowerColor Grafikkarte RADEON HD 5870 / inkl. DIRT 2 Für 231,09€*


----------



## tolga9009 (23. November 2009)

> jo ich warte noch immer auf meine power color 5870 + dirt2 für 230€


Ich glaube, dass du da warten kannst, bis die Grafikkarten flächendeckend für 230€ verfügbar sind.
Hatte mal bei Amazon einen ähnlichen Fall. Damals, als die HD4870 neu rausgekommen war, hatte ich ein Angebot für 80€ erwischt, gleich gekauft. Nach 3 Wochen Wartezeit hieß es, dass der Großhändler falsche Preise angegeben hätte. Am Ende hatte ich nur 3 Wochen Zeit verstrichen. Scheint irgendwie Tradition bei ATi zu sein.


----------



## Speedguru (23. November 2009)

Ja ich warte auch schon einen halben Monat auf die HD 5870 von Saphire, bestellt habe ich sie bei Hardwareversand.
Hoffe die kommt bald, den neunenPC bestelle ich dann gleich mit, wenn sie da ist  (mein erster eigener PC-Bau)

MFG

Speedguru


----------



## Domingo (23. November 2009)

naja, der shop hat ja mittlerweile schon den preis verändert, jetzt kostet es so viel wie überall anders auch, nur ich bekomme sie für 230€


----------



## UnnerveD (23. November 2009)

Hab am Freitag meine XFX 5850 zugestellt bekommen - heute abgeholt und eingebaut 

Lieferzeit 18 Tage bei hardwareversand - ich hab mit mehr gerechnet


----------



## Revilo (23. November 2009)

Domingo schrieb:


> naja, der shop hat ja mittlerweile schon den preis verändert, jetzt kostet es so viel wie überall anders auch, nur ich bekomme sie für 230€


 Wo bestellt???


----------



## geheimrat (23. November 2009)

wie übelst geil ihr alle auf die 5000er seid^^
die games werden dadurch auch net besser


----------



## tobi757 (23. November 2009)

Mit Supersampling Anti Aliasing vllt. schon


----------



## geheimrat (23. November 2009)

voll net...


----------



## thysol (23. November 2009)

geheimrat schrieb:


> wie übelst geil ihr alle auf die 5000er seid^^
> die games werden dadurch auch net besser



Dirt 2 und Stalker Call of Pripyat sehen besser aus mit einer HD5000 wegen DX 11.


----------



## geheimrat (23. November 2009)

na klasse dirt 2 sucks und stalker sieht egal mit welcher karte aus wien game von 2007...hurra


----------



## thysol (23. November 2009)

geheimrat schrieb:


> na klasse dirt 2 sucks und stalker sieht egal mit welcher karte aus wien game von 2007...hurra



So ein quatsch. Ok, dass mit Stalker Call of Pripyat lass ich mir noch gefallen aber Dirt 2 scheint ein gutes game zu sein.


----------



## Domingo (23. November 2009)

ich bin nur geil drauf, weil ich meinen pc schon vor einem monat zusammengebaut habe und keine pcie karte habe und ich ihn deshalb nicht verwenden kann, wie schon gesagt, hätte ich gewußt, dass das alles so lange dauert, hätte ich mir eine gtx 260 gekauft


----------



## geheimrat (23. November 2009)

^^wär vllt besser gewesen...und dann wenn fermi da is, entweder so eine oder eine von den 5000 die dann im preis fallen werden....


----------



## tobi757 (23. November 2009)

Da Dirt 2 noch nicht zu haben ist, kannste das doch garnet wissen. Der alte Teil also einfach nur Dirt ist auch total geil ;D


----------



## geheimrat (23. November 2009)

die demo hab ich aber gezockt auf meiner ps3...und nope


----------



## McZonk (23. November 2009)

Darf ich langsam mal daran erinnern worum es in dem Thread hier geht?



Bitte mal wieder aufs Thema einlenken. Es geht um die Verfügbarkeit der 5000er Serie.


----------



## tobi757 (23. November 2009)

Also ich hoffe ja mal, das wenn UnnerveD seine HD5850 von hardwareversand.de schon bekommen hat meine so langsam auch mal verfügbar sein könnte


----------



## fresh_dumbledore (23. November 2009)

UnnerveD schrieb:


> Hab am Freitag meine XFX 5850 zugestellt bekommen - heute abgeholt und eingebaut
> 
> Lieferzeit 18 Tage bei hardwareversand - ich hab mit mehr gerechnet



Meinst du die hier?


----------



## UnnerveD (23. November 2009)

Genau genommen die hier, hab aber in einem anderen Forum gelesen, dass einer so ein Glück hatte und die "normale" XFX 5850 innerhalb von 5 Tagen zugesandt bekommen hat - ebenfalls bei hardwareversand und das obwohl er später bestellt hat als ich *grml* 

mfG


----------



## fresh_dumbledore (23. November 2009)

Ist die Chance hoch dass man bei HWVS die normale XFX auch so schnell kriegt?^^
Die hab ich jetzt nämlich bestellt, was soll ich auch sonst machen?*grmpf*


----------



## UnnerveD (23. November 2009)

Wie hoch die Chancen sind, kann ich dir nicht sagen - sicherlich hängt es auch davon ab, wieviele XFX Karten hwv letztenendes auch geliefert bekommt... Hoffen wir alle mal, dass die Lieferengpässe bald behoben sind und mehr Karten in Umlauf geraten.

(Wie auch immer - 18 Tage trotz extrem schlechter Verfügbarkeit ist jetzt auch kein Untergang...)

mfG


----------



## fresh_dumbledore (23. November 2009)

Hier gibt es ja schon wieder 5870er. Scheint so als ob sie besser verfügbar sein wird demnächst...


----------



## xyxoo (23. November 2009)

Ich hätte auch gerne eine, aber nicht für ca. 370 Euro. Die ferfügbarkeit habe ich heute bei diversen Händler geprüft, sah so aus  . Werde warten bis die Gegenseite mit ihrer neuen Graka raus kommt, dann mal schauen was der Preis sagt.


----------



## -bo- (24. November 2009)

Hier

gibt es im Moment mal 5850er, aber der Preis ist heiß


----------



## BoondockSaint (24. November 2009)

Model: Sapphire Radeon HD 5870 Full Retail
Preis: 380 € -> jap, ziemlich hoch, aber wofür gehe ich denn arbeiten?
Händler: Pixmania
Kauf-Datum: um den 20.10.2009 rum
Geliefert?: Jap, war zu diesem Zeitpunkt noch lagernd und ging sofort raus


----------



## UnnerveD (24. November 2009)

-bo- schrieb:


> Hier
> 
> gibt es im Moment mal 5850er, aber der Preis ist heiß



Und den Mehrpreis für die 40MHz an zusätzlichem GPU Takt kann man sich auch schenken... Hab gestern ein bisschen gebencht und bin bisher ohne nennensweter Probleme auf 900(GPU)/1200(RAM) gekommen. Die Karte selbst zeigt sich davon recht unbeeindruckt - selbst bei Furmark waren die Temps nicht höher als 78°C, bei 33% Lüfterdrehzahl... *sabber*
(Achja - die Skalierung GPU/ schnelle CPU merkt man deutlich...)

Mal schauen, was da noch geht 

An all die Anderen nicht verzagen, ihr bekommt eure Karte schon - spielt in der Zeit ein Spiel eurer Wahl, moddet am PC, etc. dann ist die Wartezeit recht schnell überbrückt.

mfG


----------



## Lifty (24. November 2009)

Habe meine XFX 5850 leider erst viel zu spät bestellt (vor einer Woche...) aber dafür war der Preis von 220€ inkl Versand noch ganz anständig.
Ich schätze ja das sich die Verfügbarkeit zum Jahreswechsel langsam stabilisieren wird. Vor allem weil viele Händler die Preise so stark anheben wird die Nachfrage (hoffentlich) zurückgehen.


----------



## fresh_dumbledore (24. November 2009)

Hmm, es ist schon wieder eine HD 5850 auf Lager, die XFX Black Edition. Wird wohl immer besser.


----------



## jonny_x (24. November 2009)

Hab meinen Händler  nach 3 Wochen warten mal wieder eine Mail geschrieben. Neuer Liefertermin 28.11. Bin mal gespannt .
Bestellt am 15.10.2009


----------



## fresh_dumbledore (24. November 2009)

Wo hast du denn bestellt?


----------



## jonny_x (24. November 2009)

fresh_dumbledore schrieb:


> Wo hast du denn bestellt?



Bei mylemon.at

Ein wirklich guter Onlineshop (1,17 bei Geizhals) bei dem ich auch schon ein paar mal bestellt hab.
Aber wenn der Großhändler meine Asus 5870 nicht rausrücken will hilft mir das natürlich auch nichts .


----------



## Gohrbi (24. November 2009)

Wer nicht warten kann:

ATELCO COMPUTER - Artikel-Information - XFX RADEON HD 5850 1GB Black Edition


----------



## NeoTheKiller (24. November 2009)

Ich wollte mir eigentlich eine HD5870 oder HD5850 zusammen mit neuem PC zu Weihnachten gönnen... Wann würdet ihr die Grafikkarte bestellen? Und werden die Preise evtl. noch steigen, womit sich eine Bestellung jetzt schon lohnen würde?


----------



## fresh_dumbledore (24. November 2009)

Ich würde die Graka sofort bestellen. Je länger du wartest desto länger musst du warten. Die billigste HD 5850 kostet 214,99 €. Bei hardwareversand.


----------



## NeoTheKiller (24. November 2009)

Mir wäre nur wichtig, dass sie am 23. Dezember da ist... Ich habe nichts davon, wenn sie schon vorher da ist. Sollte ich trotzdem jetzt schon bestellen ?


----------



## fresh_dumbledore (24. November 2009)

Ja...Du weißt nicht wann sie kommt. Besser zu früh als zu Spät sag ich immer...^^


----------



## BigDaddy (24. November 2009)

Ich habe ihn ein ander forum gelesen

Hier Der original text


Heute 16:21 von TiestiTechno


> Ich habe Alternate eine Mail geschrieben gehabt und sie haben mir gesagt wie es auch schon in einer News stand:
> 
> "Die Karten werden nun *10Fach* mehr produziert und ab dem *30.11* sollte es zu keinen *Engpessen* mehr kommen"


----------



## fresh_dumbledore (24. November 2009)

Das wär zu schön um wahr zu sein. Man muss es sehen.


----------



## Elzoco (24. November 2009)

zb Hier?^^


----------



## puti (24. November 2009)

Meine MSI R5850 wurde gestern Abend versendet. Hatte sie für 234,90€ bei hoh.de bestellt.


----------



## NeoTheKiller (24. November 2009)

puti schrieb:


> Meine MSI R5850 wurde gestern Abend versendet. Hatte sie für 234,90€ bei hoh.de bestellt.



Wann hast du die denn bestellt?


----------



## puti (24. November 2009)

NeoTheKiller schrieb:


> Wann hast du die denn bestellt?


Sorry, habs vergessen zu erwähnen. Am 9.11.


----------



## fresh_dumbledore (24. November 2009)

Das ist ja auch nicht gerade lange her, etwas mehr als zwei Wochen. Endlich wird das hier mal was.


----------



## tolga9009 (24. November 2009)

Wow. Ich würde mir echt in den Hintern beißen, wenn in 6 Tagen plötzlich die HD5850 und HD5870 zu "normalen" Preisen wieder verfügbar ist.
Btw: Meine Sapphire HD5870 habe ich gestern bestellt, heute wurde versandt. Hoffentlich kommt's morgen an .


----------



## NeoTheKiller (24. November 2009)

Also so wie es aussieht scheint sich die aktuelle Liefersituation ja langsam zu bessern. Ich warte dann denke ich nochmal bis Anfang Dezember ab. Dann dürfte die Lieferung im Grenzfall immer noch 3 Wochen in Anspruch nehmen.


----------



## Elzoco (24. November 2009)

tolga9009 schrieb:


> Btw: Meine Sapphire HD5870 habe ich gestern bestellt, heute wurde versandt. Hoffentlich kommt's morgen an .



Wo hasten bestellt?


----------



## fresh_dumbledore (24. November 2009)

Ich zitiere ihn mal:




tolga9009 schrieb:


> Mist! Das wusste ich aber ehrlich gesagt schon vorher... Ich spiele mit den Gedanken, mir die HD5870 für 370€ von HIQ zu besorgen, ich muss aber erstmal mein Konto checken .



Jetzt weißt du es.


----------



## DraX (24. November 2009)

Wenn ich das hier so lese bekomme ich fast das große kotzen^^.
Ich warte seit dem 14.10.09 auf meine 5850 von Sapphire (hardwareversand) und es hat sich bis jetzt noch überhaupt nichts  getan!!
Ich hoffe jetzt einfach das es ab nächsten Monat wirklich besser wird mit der Verfügbarkeit.


----------



## Domingo (24. November 2009)

jo für mich wäre es auch kein prob ne karte sofort zu bekommen (in alternate shop rein und für 424 € ne asuas 5870)


... aber ich warte noch immer auf mein super-paket


----------



## fresh_dumbledore (24. November 2009)

DraX schrieb:


> Wenn ich das hier so lese bekomme ich fast das große kotzen^^.
> Ich warte seit dem 14.10.09 auf meine 5850 von Sapphire (hardwareversand) und es hat sich bis jetzt noch überhaupt nichts  getan!!
> Ich hoffe jetzt einfach das es ab nächsten Monat wirklich besser wird mit der Verfügbarkeit.



Naja, soweit ich gesehen habe sind die Sapphire Karten sehr begehrt, und auch eher Rar. Im Moment werden XFX Karten verstärkt auf den Markt geworfen.


----------



## tolga9009 (24. November 2009)

> Naja, soweit ich gesehen habe sind die Sapphire Karten sehr begehrt, und auch eher Rar. Im Moment werden XFX Karten verstärkt auf den Markt geworfen.


Stimmt soweit. Momentan laufen die großen Lieferungen von XFX, Sapphire zieht aber auch langsam mit. Seit etwa Donnerstag sind jeden Tag vereinzelt hier und dort mal Karten zu finden. Sollte nicht mehr lange dauern, dann  kriegt der DraX auch seine Karte.


----------



## fresh_dumbledore (24. November 2009)

Jo. War das nicht schon die ganze Zeit so dass es mal hier und mal da Karten Lieferbar gab?


----------



## -NTB- (24. November 2009)

Ja gab es!! Aber scheinbar in so schlechter verfügbarkeit dass sogar die preise heftig nach oben purzelten

hoffe auf die nachweihnachtszeit, mal hoffen dass man ab da an ne hd5850 für 200inkl. bekommt, und zwar ohne 3monate warten


----------



## Nevec (24. November 2009)

Domingo schrieb:


> ich bin nur geil drauf, weil ich meinen pc schon vor einem monat zusammengebaut habe und keine pcie karte habe und ich ihn deshalb nicht verwenden kann, wie schon gesagt, hätte ich gewußt, dass das alles so lange dauert, hätte ich mir eine gtx 260 gekauft


Sowas von Dito xD. Und jetzt überleg dir mal, was wäre wenn du mit ner defekten überleben müsstest, bei der jedes Spiel sofort abstürzt und alles die ganze Zeit bunt rumspackt....
Ich hab jetzt sogar schon meine Freundin gebeten, ihren Freundeskreis um ne alte Graka anzupumpen .
Ich hab so ewig keine neue Grafikkarte gekauft,warum musste die Grafikkrise ausgerechnet jetzt kommen? Ich sag euch das ist ein Vorbote des Weltuntergangs!


----------



## zocks (25. November 2009)

Hallo an alle!

 Da ich nach Jahren, mal wieder mir ein neuen PC zusammen gebaut habe und ebenso auf das ergatern eine 5850 warte, dachte ich mir ich melde mich an und wartet mit euch mit, zusammen warten ist ja spassiger 

Da ich mein Rechner schon mal betreiben wollte habe ich mir halt für 28€ eine 4350 besorgt. Kann ja als ersatztkarte dienen wenn die 5850 irgendwas haben sollte.

Ich wollte die ganze Zeit auch eine Sapphire, aber nach das lesen von manche Tests, scheint zur Zeit, so zu sein, das alle Herstellern sich sehr an die Referenzdaten von AMD halten, so das letztendlich nur was mitgeliefert wird zu entscheidung verhelfen sollte. Irgendeine KArte bringt ein Gutschein von McRae 2 mit, nicht schlecht. Ich hingegegen fühle mich von den Afterburner Tool von MSI hingezogen. Und da mein Mainboard immerhin schon von MSI ist, dann passt es zusammen ganz gut 

Tja, sonst warte Ich wie ihr alle auf verfügbarkeit. Ich würde gerne auch vorbestellen, aber die Preise sind gerade um die 235 bis 240€ , statt die 210 bis 220 die mal waren


----------



## UnnerveD (25. November 2009)

Ich würde aber einen Spiele-Downloadgutschein dem Afterburner Tool vorziehen - denn dieses gibt es kostenlos zum herunterladen 

Wenn es jmnd interessiert - ich habe humane 232€ (inkl. VK) für die XFX 5850 und McRae Dirt 2 bezahlt


----------



## zocks (25. November 2009)

UnnerveD schrieb:


> Ich würde aber einen Spiele-Downloadgutschein dem Afterburner Tool vorziehen - denn dieses gibt es kostenlos zum herunterladen



Achso, dachte wäre nur mit die Graka von MSI zusammen anwendbar.


----------



## UnnerveD (25. November 2009)

zocks schrieb:


> Achso, dachte wäre nur mit die Graka von MSI zusammen anwendbar.



Nunja - ich kann mit meiner XFX zB. keinen GPU- / MEM-Takt anheben, da da in erster Linie der Catalyst blockiert. die Volteinstellungen und Lüftergeschwindigkeit lassen sich einstellen.
Was allerdings bei mir funktioniert hat ist: Maximalen GPU Takt mit dem GPU Clock Tool festlegen, dann kann ich innerhalb dieser Grenze auch mit dem Afterburner agieren.

Generell hab ich aber lieber eine Spiel im Gegenwert von ~40€ dabei, als dass ich mich auf einen Hersteller und ein Tool festlege (denn Übertaktungstools gibt es ja schließlich genügend  )

mfG


----------



## puti (25. November 2009)

Hab heute meine *MSI R5850* erhalten. *Dirt 2 Code ist dabei!*

Jetzt noch einen Monat bis Weihnachten warten. 

EDIT: [url=http://www.abload.de/img/cimg3373bxi9.jpg]Bild[/URL]http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=cimg3373bxi9.jpg


----------



## zocks (25. November 2009)

@puti Gratuliere !!!  Auch für den Preis (238 waren es, oder?), die kostet gerade bei hoh.de über 280 € !!!

Gibt es das Spiel auf PC noch nicht? Aber Geil dass die MSI es auch mitbringt!! 

@UnnerveD

Das mit den takt scheint erstmal am Tool zu liegen (die erste test zeigen das gleiche problem auch mit der MSI Karte) , ein Update soll nachhelfen, irgendwann. Allerdings hiesst es die Volt Einstellung geht auch noch nicht, also hast wohl schon eine bessere Version 

Für mich Interessant sind die Profile und Lüfter steuerung, aber wenn es wohl an alle 5850 Karten funktioniert ist dann wohl doch egal bei welche Hersteller sich man die Karte holt (abgesehen von Bundles ala CMD2)


----------



## tolga9009 (25. November 2009)

Roar! Die HD5870 ist da! Ich habe nur gerade Probleme, den Catalyst Treiber zu installieren. Komisch, in Hinsicht der Treiber hat sich ATi seit der 9600XT nicht geändert. Immernoch hakt es da. Aber das soll das Gesamtbild nicht trüben. Endlich wieder eine ordentliche Grafikkarte, nach 2 (!) defekten GTX275. Ich freue mich schon drauf, wenn ich das mit den Treibern hinter mir habe !


----------



## zocks (25. November 2009)

Awesome!! wo kommen die her?? Ich gucke jede 2 Stunden in Geizhals rein und Wüstenplanet 

Habt ihr vorbestellt?


----------



## anoraknophobia (25. November 2009)

http://www.arlt.com/oxid.php/cl/details/cnid/os152bdbb500.801275/anid/1021692Die Lieferzeiten sind wirklich nur grausam. Zum Glück hab ich meine 5850 gleich am 23.9. gehabt.


----------



## -bo- (25. November 2009)

So für alle die bei RA-S Onine bestellt haben....

habe heute wieder mal dort angerufen, und nach dem Status gefragt und der verbimmelte Typ am Telefon ( scheint wo immer derselbe zu sein ) hat mir jetzt was erzählt das wo am 30.11 die Karten rein kommen er ging wo danach wie die letzte Bestellung von denen abgelaufen ist und meinte die kommen aus Asien und brauchten wo 6 Wochen und demzufolge müssten die Karten dann halt ab 30.11 zur Verfügung stehen, man war der Typ verbimmelt....

habe gleich auch noch den Preis senken lassen die haben die nehmlich jetzt für 230,- und net mehr 240,- Euro.....axo der will wo auch an alle eine Naricht schicken mit dem Liefertermin....

naja bin gespannt wie lange das noch dauert...


----------



## fresh_dumbledore (25. November 2009)

Ich habe bereits Storniert, aber ich kriege keine Rückmeldung deswegen, keine Änderung. Naja, wenn das hier ankommt werde ich das Nachnahme Paket einfach nicht annehmen, dann geht es nach einer Woche Postwendend zurück. Annehmen würde ich es nur wenn HWVS langsamer ist. Mehr als da ne Email mit der Stornierung hinzuschicken kann ich nicht machen.


----------



## NeoTheKiller (25. November 2009)

Habe mir jetzt doch die XFX HD5850 für 214,99€ + 7€ Versand bei Hardwareversand bestellt. Da auch noch ein Coupon für Dirt 2 dabei sein soll, halte ich den Preis für angemessen und fair. Dieser wird vor Weihnachten sicherlich nicht mehr so weit unterboten, hoffe ich mal. Mal sehen, wann sie ankommt. Ich werde dann hier mal Bescheid geben.

Oh mann ey, sehe gerade den Post von -bo- und fresh_dumbledore, jetzt habe ich gerade genau vor einer Stunde bestellt und überwiesen. So ein Pech !


----------



## fresh_dumbledore (25. November 2009)

Bei der 214,99 Version ist kein Dirt 2 dabei...


----------



## NeoTheKiller (25. November 2009)

Das steht da aber, schau mal bei "Erweiterte Beschreibung-> Software inbegriffen: Treiber & Utilities, DiRT 2
http://www4.hardwareversand.de/arti...6BA02AAC96345.www4?aid=28600&agid=1004&ref=13


----------



## fresh_dumbledore (25. November 2009)

Hm, steht aber nicht auf der Verpackung. *Gespanntsei*
Jetzt sind wir Leidensgenossen, ich hab genau die selbe Bestellt.^^


----------



## NeoTheKiller (25. November 2009)

Was würdest du denn jetzt machen, sollte ich auch stornieren ? Wobei ich das auch wieder gewagt finde.... Warum sollten schließlich gerade jetzt auf einmal so viele Karten verfügbar werden, wo doch die letzten 2 Monate keine wirkliche Verbesserung zu verzeichnen war ? Und wir beziehen uns ja eigentlich nur auf angebliche Aussagen von Händlern. Wer weiß, wie groß die vermeintliche Lieferung wirklich ausfällt? Und ob AMD bzw. deren Partner vor Weihnachten noch freiwillig gerne die Preise purzeln lassen, ich weiß nicht...


----------



## McZonk (25. November 2009)

fresh_dumbledore schrieb:


> Hm, steht aber nicht auf der Verpackung. *Gespanntsei*
> Jetzt sind wir Leidensgenossen, ich hab genau die selbe Bestellt.^^


Ich glaube manche Leute sollten sich den Threadtitel nochmal genau anschauen. Der heißt nämlich nicht: wo gibts eine 5xxx, wo hab ich gerade bestellt und was liegt wohl bei, *sondern "Wer hat schon eine 5xxx und woher".*

Ich bitte darauf in Zukunft etwas Rücksicht zu nehmen und nicht jeden Shop, der "offensichtlich" etwas lieferbar hat hier zu posten. Das ist nicht Sinn des Threads.


----------



## zocks (25. November 2009)

McZonk schrieb:


> Ich glaube manche Leute sollten sich den Threadtitel nochmal genau anschauen. Der heißt nämlich nicht: wo gibts eine 5xxx, wo hab ich gerade bestellt und was liegt wohl bei, *sondern "Wer hat schon eine 5xxx und woher".*
> 
> Ich bitte darauf in Zukunft etwas Rücksicht zu nehmen und nicht jeden Shop, der "offensichtlich" etwas lieferbar hat hier zu posten. Das ist nicht Sinn des Threads.



Hmm, bitte korregiere mich falls ich es Falsch sehe. Aber durch die Frage "Woher?" dient eben zur der Verfügbarkeits Infos sowie eben "Wo kann man sie also bestellen." , denn warum denn sonst will man wissen "woher"?

Ausserdem in die erste Seite des Threads geht es schon los mit wo gibts überhaupt welche, sogar der ersteller des Threads erwähnt das bei Geizhals noch keine gelistet sind.

Daher denke ich, dass schon es auch geht wo man sie haben kann, aber wenn es nicht passt, könnten wir ja ein 2tes Thread aufmachen

"Wer hat sie noch nicht und wo tauchen welche auf?" 



fresh_dumbledore schrieb:


> Hm, steht aber nicht auf der Verpackung. *Gespanntsei*
> Jetzt sind wir Leidensgenossen, ich hab genau die selbe Bestellt.^^



Doch Doch, Dirt 2 ist dabei. Übrigens, sind wir alle 3 jetzt Leidensgenossen  . Wollte am anfang eher die MSI holen aber XFX scheint auch nicht verkehrt zu sein und 20€ sind halt 20€ billiger  . ich hoffe nur den Aufkleber tut sich nicht negativ auf die Wärme abgabe widerspiegeln. MSI hat kein Aufkleber drauf


----------



## waltmanzi (25. November 2009)

hallo, habe bereits vor fast 8 wochen bei hardwareversand  eine saphire 5950 bestellt....
bis jetzt noch keinen versandtermin erhalten


----------



## Klutten (25. November 2009)

PCGH_Carsten schrieb:
			
		

> Schreibt in diesem Thread, *wenn ihr bereits eine solche Karte in Händen habt* - und woher ihr sie bestellt habt!


Anscheinend dringen die Hinweise der Moderation nicht bis zum letzten Mitposter hier durch. Wer keine Karte hat, braucht das hier nicht schreiben, denn es geht am Thema vorbei. Also bleibt beim Topic. Wer das nicht schafft, der muss mit Konsequenzen rechnen - so leid uns das tut.


----------



## tolga9009 (25. November 2009)

Ich hab' die Karte immernoch nicht zum Laufen gekriegt, soll angeblich daran liegen, dass ich irgendwelche Runtimes installiert hatte. Da das Deinstallieren nicht geholfen hat, muss ich nun das System neu aufsetzen .
Aber die Bilder will ich mit euch trotzdem teilen. Sorry für die Qualität, ist Handy-Quali halt .
Achja, die Graka hab ich von HiQ24 Onlineshop - Aus Liebe zur Hardware! für 370€.


----------



## tolga9009 (26. November 2009)

So, habe die HD5870 jetzt zum Laufen gekriegt. Unter Win XP SP3 hat sie rumgespackt, scheint aber unter Windows Vista ganz gut zu laufen. Na gut, dann bleibt halt Vista drauf .
Aber ich möchte nochmal anmerken, was das für ein Monster (!) ist! Meine CPU, eine nicht ganz schwache i7-860, bremst die HD5870 gnadenlos aus. Kaum von 2.8GHz auf 3.36GHz getaktet, krieg' ich deutlich mehr FPS in den Games. Ich werde es morgen mal mit 3.6GHz, 3.8GHz und vielleicht sogar mit 4.0GHz probieren, wie weit die HD5870 skaliert. Momentan reicht sie mir dicke mit 900MHz / 1300MHz.
Ich wünsche allen noch eine gute Nacht, für mich hatte es ein Happy Ending .

Viele Grüße,
Tolga


----------



## zocks (26. November 2009)

tolga9009 schrieb:


> So, habe die HD5870 jetzt zum Laufen gekriegt. Unter Win XP SP3 hat sie rumgespackt, scheint aber unter Windows Vista ganz gut zu laufen. Na gut, dann bleibt halt Vista drauf .
> Aber ich möchte nochmal anmerken, was das für ein Monster (!) ist! Meine CPU, eine nicht ganz schwache i7-860, bremst die HD5870 gnadenlos aus. Kaum von 2.8GHz auf 3.36GHz getaktet, krieg' ich deutlich mehr FPS in den Games. Ich werde es morgen mal mit 3.6GHz, 3.8GHz und vielleicht sogar mit 4.0GHz probieren, wie weit die HD5870 skaliert. Momentan reicht sie mir dicke mit 900MHz / 1300MHz.
> Ich wünsche allen noch eine gute Nacht, für mich hatte es ein Happy Ending .
> 
> ...



Diese Artikel dürfte dich interessieren 

Radeon HD 5870 im Test: CPU-Skalierung mit 6 CPUs in WoW, Risen, Anno 1404, FC2 und Crysis Warhead - Ati Radeon HD 5870, Test, CPU-Skalierung, Phenom II, Wow, Risen, Anno 1404


----------



## grapefruit_gtx (27. November 2009)

Hab meine XFX 5870 jetzt schön am laufen 

Was mich aber wundert ist, dass die Karte bei der unigine engine heaven demo arg an ihre grenzen stößt, wenn man tesselation aktiviert(vor allem beim Drachen 20 fps). Vllt liegts an der optimierung der Engine, steckt vllt noch in den Kinderschuhen ka.. 
Sonst ist die Leistung aber unglaublich gut, wie man ja auch in den pcgh-Benchs sieht(und ich selber nachgebencht und ziemlich bestätigen kann).


----------



## zocks (27. November 2009)

grapefruit_gtx schrieb:


> Hab meine XFX 5870 jetzt schön am laufen
> 
> Was mich aber wundert ist, dass die Karte bei der unigine engine heaven demo arg an ihre grenzen stößt, wenn man tesselation aktiviert(vor allem beim Drachen 20 fps). Vllt liegts an der optimierung der Engine, steckt vllt noch in den Kinderschuhen ka..
> Sonst ist die Leistung aber unglaublich gut, wie man ja auch in den pcgh-Benchs sieht(und ich selber nachgebencht und ziemlich bestätigen kann).




Welche CPU hast du?


----------



## grapefruit_gtx (27. November 2009)

zocks schrieb:


> Welche CPU hast du?



Core i5@Stock


----------



## Barney Stinson (27. November 2009)

Ich bin ab heute stolzer Besitzer einer Asus 5970 
vielleicht sollten wir den Thread auf diese Karte ausweiten


----------



## BläckStar (27. November 2009)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch^^ BS,

aber mit 2x 5870 wärste besser dran gewesen, na ja hast wohl viel Geld in der Tasche^^

Hatte mir auch erst überlegt ob ich mir die 59xx hole, macht aber keinen Sinn.
Kann mich glücklich schätzen, wenn mal die 5870 irgendwann mal kommt.
( hoffentlich bald )


----------



## tdt (28. November 2009)

BläckStar schrieb:


> Herzlichen Glückwunsch^^ BS,
> 
> aber mit 2x 5870 wärste besser dran gewesen, na ja hast wohl viel Geld in der Tasche^^
> 
> ...



Wann und wo hast du denn bestellt? Ich bin immernoch am Warten und hier kommen iwie selten neue Posts mit Nachrichten von schon gelieferten 5870...aber die werden vlt auch eher glücklich spielen oder so und nicht Posten ..... die kommen ja nicht mehr zu diesem Thread XD


----------



## Barney Stinson (28. November 2009)

Wenn du mich meinst, ich hab bei hoh bestellt, wie jede andere Hardware, die ich zuhause hab 

@ BläckStar

Wenn aber keine 5870er mehr lieferbar sind, kann ich lang drauf warten.. Hab meine gut bei Ebay verkauft


----------



## pmkrefeld (28. November 2009)

Also ich habe vor ca. 4 Wochen eine Sapphire HD5870 bestellt (Mindfactory), ersten Lefertermin verpasst, noch einen, angerufen, storniert, nicht mehr im onlineshop gelistet... 2 Wochen später, Jacob-Elektronik, angeblich eine ASUS HD5870 innerhalb einer Woche erhältlich, Liefertermin verpasst, Liefertermin im Preisvergleich innerhalb 3 Tage etwa 5 mal verschoben, aktuell 22 Dezember, morgen werd ich da anrufen und die Bestellung stornieren. Ich finde es ******* wenn bekannte Onlineshops so nen Mist hinschreiben, wenn sie die Karte nicht haben sollten sie es eben lassen  

Ist eigentlich die 5970 im mom leichter zu kriegen als eine 5870???
Würde mein i5 (@4GHz/Wakü-lite/1,3V) diese (stark) ausbremsen???
und ist mein NT stark genug für eine 5970? Habe einen BeQuiet E7 500W???
Oder soll ich Aufgrund der Verfügbarkeit lieber auf die GT300 warten???


----------



## BläckStar (28. November 2009)

@tde,

Habe meine bei K&M bestellt, am 7.10.09.... (steht jetzt zumindest 1Woche da, aber ich werde es erst glauben, wenn ich eine Email von KM erhalte, wo drinne steht: Ihre Ware liegt bereit..)

@pmkrefeld,

Die 5970 ist sicherlich nicht leichter zu bekommen, als die 5870, außer du willst mehr als 600€ zahlen... ( Denn diese brauch ja 2x Chips ) ( Und wie schon erwähnt, hol dir lieber 2x 5870, wenn sie irgendwann im Januar dann normal verfügbar sind, eventuell früher, aber sehr unwahrscheinlich such dir solange ne günstige 4xxx zum Übergang.)

Zu deinem PC: 
CPU passt mit Wasserkühlung und 4Ghz locker 
Beim Nt würde ich sicherheitshalber mal die 600W + anpeilen, weil die 5970 etwas mehr Strom Frist als 5870. 
Wenn die die GT300 irgendwann mal verfügbar ist und das wird erst so gegen Jan/Februar sein "frühstens" wenn nicht später, dann hat sich das mit der 5870 auch eingependelt und du wirst zu dieser Zeit, dann einen guten Benchmarkvergleich bekommen. 

Zu guter Letzt, dein Fehler war einfach immer die Bestellungen zu stornieren, weil du dich somit immer weiter nach hinten eingereiht hast von den Bestellern her. ( ist auch etwas Lieferant abhängig )

PS: sobald meine irgendwann da ist, gibts Bilder..... hoffe spätestens Ende nächster Woche.^^


----------



## Aydon_ger (28. November 2009)

So, dann melde ich mal auch: 

Am 14. November bei Alternate bestellt, am selben Tag den Hinweis bekommt, dass sie nicht lieferbar ist. Es geht um die 5870, Hersteller Club3D, Preis 379 Euro plus Versand.

Die Karte wurde am 26. November ausgeliefert und ist am 27. November bei mir angekommen. Übrigens hat die Club3D Radeon 5870 KEINE Stromadapter (Molex auf 6Pin) dabei. Fiel mir auf, als ich die Beilagen durchsah. Witzigerweise ist eine Asus 5870 am selben Tag auch bei einem Expert-Händler bei mir im Ort (Kleinstadt im nördlichen Sachsen-Anhalt) aufgetaucht. Scheint also mal wieder eine Fuhre gegeben zu haben ...


----------



## chefmarkus (29. November 2009)

Hm, also ich habe meine zweite 5780 LCS am Freitag bei KM bestellt und gehe eigentlich davon aus das sie am Montag auf den Versandweg geht... bei der ersten von Mindfactory ging aales innerhalb drei Tagen über die Bühne: Bestellung, Vorkasse und Versand.


----------



## pmkrefeld (29. November 2009)

@Bläckstar

Ich habe mir schon gedacht dass das stornieren keine gute Idee ist, dass ich es getan habe liegt aber an pcgh ^^ In der Dezember Ausgabe hieß es dass es  in der Januar Ausgabe einen Test der Fermi Grafikkarte geben wird (erscheint aber eher Anfang Dezember wie wir alle wissen) und da habe ich mir Gedacht, dass es nicht verkehrt sein kann in Erfahrung zu bringen was der nVIDIA pendant drauf hat und gesunde Konkurrenz tut der Preisgestaltung der Ati Karten auch gut. Der 2. Versuch kam eig nur daher dass die Karte einen "festen" Liefertermin haben sollte, was sich natürlich als totaler quatsch herausgestellt hat^^ außerdem dachte ich dass AMD vllt so weit wäre die Nachfrage endlich zu stillen.... da lag ich wieder falsch :/

P.S. An alle die hier zufällig vorbeilesen... ich bin vor ein paar Tagen auf einen Online-Artikel einer sehr seriösen Zeitschrift gestoßen (sehe Profilbild xD ) wo 20 aktuelle Grafikkarten getestet wurden, Testsieger 4890 Vapor-X 2GB ich muss ja sagen die Karte an sich ist toll nichts zu bemängeln soweit, dann aber hat ein (ich nenne ihn einfach mal Patrick, Spongebob ftw geistiges Niveau auf etwa demselben lvl) also Patrick hat etwa 5 Zeilen und ca. 30 Sekunden meiner Zeit darauf verschwendet den Testsieger mit der HD5870 zu vergleichen, der Verfasser dieser Anekdote sprich dann aber wider erwarten keine Empfehlung aus... komisch dachte ich, die Lösung dieses Rätsels kam aber wenige Pixel später. Eine kleine Tabelle, In den Spalten liebevoll und ausführlich "Intel-PC" und "AMD-PC" in den Zeilen "HD4890 Vapor-x" und "HD5870". Aus der Tabelle ging dann hervor dass die Unterschiede in der Leistung zwischen den beiden Karten so gering ausfallen, dass man sich denken könnte es wären bloß Messabweichungen. 
Dazu fällt mir nur eins ein: Bottleneck win, Bild epic fail 

grüße 
Pmkrefeld aka Overjoyed_Me


----------



## bonnejack (29. November 2009)

Nach 5 Wochen Warten ist es bei mir endlich auch so weit. Am Montag (30.11.) werde ich meinen PC mit eingebauter XFX HD 5870 abholen.
Bestelltermin: 26.10. bei greycomputer


----------



## tolga9009 (29. November 2009)

> Würde mein i5 (@4GHz/Wakü-lite/1,3V) diese (stark) ausbremsen???


Ich kann dir sagen, was bei meinem i7-860 los war: Auf 2.8GHz wurde die HD5870, ohne OC, sehr stark abgebremst, ca. 18000 Punkte im 3dMark06, was etwas mehr war, als mit meiner GTX275. Daraufhin habe ich mit milden 3.36GHz ca. 21500 Punkte erreicht. Ich bin dann halt etwas weiter gegangen, diesmal den HD5870 auf 900MHz / 1300MHz getaktet, und den Prozessor auf 3.53GHz, und habe ca. 23700 Punkte erreicht. Hat also auch ne Menge skaliert. Ab da an hat es dann nicht mehr skaliert, und ich habe dann bei 3.8GHz aufgehört, mit ca. 24100 (siehe Signatur, mein persönlicher Rekord ) Punkten.
Ich gehe aber davon aus, dass eine HD5970 von einem Core i5-750@4GHz in Grafiklastigen Spielen nicht ausgebremst werden sollte. Denn dort limitiert dann eher die GPU, z.B. Crysis, Vantage.



> und ist mein NT stark genug für eine 5970? Habe einen BeQuiet E7 500W???
> Oder soll ich Aufgrund der Verfügbarkeit lieber auf die GT300 warten???


Also Sapphire empfiehlt ein 550W Netzteil für eine HD5870, für die HD5970 wird es nicht weniger sein, ich glaube 650W, wenn ich mich recht entsinne.
Bzgl. der Verfügbarkeit würde ich nicht unbedingt warten. Du hast keine Garantie, wie gut sie wird. Stell dir vor, alle warten 3 Monate auf die G300, welche ebenfalls Lieferschwierigkeiten haben wird. Plötzlich ist sie allen Erwartungen nicht gewachsen und schneidet geringfügig besser ab als eine HD5870. Und worauf hat sich das Warten dann gelohnt?

Ich habe mir einfach die HD5870 für einen teuren Preis gekauft und bereue es kein bisschen. Ich würde es aber bereuen, wenn ich 3 Monate auf eine Karte gewartet hätte (auch weil ich 9 Monate auf den Rechner gewartet habe), die vielleicht sogar von einer HD5870 @ OC geschlagen wird.
Mein Tipp: Wenn es dir aufs Geld nicht ankommt, und das entnehme ich der Kenntnis, dass du eine HD5970 holen willst, dann schau morgen ab 9 Uhr jede zwei Stunden im PCGH Preisvergleich nach. Findest du ein Angebot, ruf beim Shop an, vergewissere dich, dass sie es lagernd haben, dann kauf' sie dir (Achtung! Lass dich nicht mit Sätzen wie "Befindet sich im Zulauf!" oder "Ist bei unserem Lieferanten lagernd." verarschen. Die Nummern habe ich schon durchgemacht, die müssen nicht auch noch andere durchmachen). Du kannst auch einfach bei einem Shop anrufen, dir Auskunft darüber geben lassen, welche Karte die Wenigsten vorbestellen lassen haben und dort zuschlagen. Im Endeffekt wartest du weniger.

Aber eins sage ich dir noch: Wenn du bis zum 20. Dezember immernoch keine Karte hast, dann überleg es dir nochmal mit dem Warten auf Fermi.


----------



## McZonk (29. November 2009)

_Dieser Thread hat rein garnichts mit Fermi zu tun. Also bitte beim Thema bleiben._ 

*(2 Beiträge entfernt - bitte wieder on Topic)*


----------



## Masterchief79 (29. November 2009)

Die 5970 gibts inzwischen schon ab unter 470€. Allerdings lieferbar wird sie erst bei 580€ oder 630€ oder so (kommt immer auf den Tagesstand an).

Wie macht sie sich bei euch denn so? Bin auf Benchmarks sehr gespannt, wollte mir nämlich auch eine zulegen. Hast du dich schon ans OCen gewagt? Wenn diese magische 300W Grenze einem da nicht dazwischenfunkt, ist das für mich ein Kaufgrund mehr  
Ich gedenke meine Karte unter Wasser zu setzen und sie 24/7 etwa auf 1000/1350 laufen zu lassen. Das sollte mit den ganzen V-Tools ja eigentlich kein Problem sein, wie gesagt wäre da nicht diese Stromversorgungssache mit den 300W.... Naja mal schaun 

PS: Ich habe meine HD5850 nach 2 Tagen bekommen   Ein Anruf von 5 Minuten bei Mindfactory hat gereicht


----------



## pmkrefeld (30. November 2009)

@tolga9009

mir ist schon klar das die 5970 seitens Hersteller mit so viel Saft versorgt werden sollte wie nur möglich (sehe nVIDIAs Liste der SLI zertifizierten NTs da kommen die wenigsten unter die 900W Marke), die Frage hätte eig auch so lauten können: hat Jemand von euch eine 300W Karte (4870x2/gtx295) an einem 500W NT hängen? Rein theorethisch müsste die Combo aus 5970 und i5@4GHz (+der ganze restliche Müll) so um die 480-490Watt bei Extremlast saugen (Prime+furmark). Das BeQuiet E7 500W sollte diese Last dauerhaft tragen können, aber streng genommen sind das alles Spekulationen meinerseits.... daher Frage ich die Community.

@McZonk

Jetzt mal ganz ehrlich, warum reagiert Ihr (Mods) so zickig (bitte nicht böse werden aber so heißt nun mal das Wort) wenn es um die RV870 bzw. GF100 geht? Auch die Aussage, die du hier tätigst, nämlich dass Fermi mit der HD58xx nichts zu tun hat stimmt ganz einfach nicht. Es ist ein Fakt dass man momentan im High-End Bereich warten muss und zwar entweder auf die HD5870 oder die GTX380 (oder wie auch immer sie heissen mag). Es ist doch nachvollziehbar dass man versucht die bessere zu Wählen und die eigenen Gedanken und/oder Bedenken darüber mit anderen zu tauschen. Dafür ist ja das Forum schliesslich da.


----------



## McZonk (30. November 2009)

pmkrefeld schrieb:


> @McZonk
> 
> Jetzt mal ganz ehrlich, warum reagiert Ihr (Mods) so zickig (bitte nicht böse werden aber so heißt nun mal das Wort) wenn es um die RV870 bzw. GF100 geht? Auch die Aussage, die du hier tätigst, nämlich dass Fermi mit der HD58xx nichts zu tun hat stimmt ganz einfach nicht. Es ist ein Fakt dass man momentan im High-End Bereich warten muss und zwar entweder auf die HD5870 oder die GTX380 (oder wie auch immer sie heissen mag). Es ist doch nachvollziehbar dass man versucht die bessere zu Wählen und die eigenen Gedanken und/oder Bedenken darüber mit anderen zu tauschen. Dafür ist ja das Forum schliesslich da.


Da magst du recht haben, aber das hier ist der falsche Thread dafür.

Les mal bitte genau was ich geschrieben habe...


> _*Dieser Thread* hat rein garnichts mit Fermi zu tun._


Grund: Hat er einfach auch garnicht. 

Nochmal zur Erinnerung:


PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Schreibt in diesem Thread, wenn ihr bereits eine solche Karte in Händen habt - und woher ihr sie bestellt habt!



Wenn du darüber hinaus Diskussionsbedarf hast, mach das bitte per PN.


----------



## warchild (30. November 2009)

Hallo

Ich habe meine Asus EAH5850 vor etwa drei Wochen von Alternate erhalten. War mit 269,- EUR nicht ganz billig, aber immerhin liefert Alternate auch zuverlässig und sie war immerhin günstiger als sie heute ist. Bin mit der Karte, abgesehen von einem Treiberproblem, doch äußerst zufrieden!

LG


----------



## tdt (30. November 2009)

@warchild schön das du deine Karte vor 3 wochen bekommen hast, aber wann hast du sie denn bestellt?


----------



## VampiRos (1. Dezember 2009)

Conrad =
Donnerstag bestellt, heute angekommen! Sapphire HD 5850


----------



## jonny_x (1. Dezember 2009)

VampiRos schrieb:


> Conrad =
> Donnerstag bestellt, heute angekommen! Sapphire HD 5850



und was hast bezahlt wenn man fragen darf?


----------



## VampiRos (1. Dezember 2009)

jonny_x schrieb:


> und was hast bezahlt wenn man fragen darf?



247,00 € inkl. Lieferung.


----------



## OneoutofSix (1. Dezember 2009)

@VampiRos: Stand die da beim Liefertermin auch schon auf 18.12. oder war da noch nen anderer Termin angegeben?


----------



## VampiRos (1. Dezember 2009)

Als ich bestellt habe stand noch 4.12. als Liefertermin... Somit kann sein, dass wenige Vorbestellungen waren und unverhofft Karten reinkamen...

kp... ich bin halt nur froh


----------



## OneoutofSix (1. Dezember 2009)

Das glaub ich dir auf Anhieb. Meine Bestellung einer Club3D bei km-elektronik vom 05.11. wurde auch zweimal jeweils verlängert, jetzt hab ich se auch storniert weil der neue Liefertermin bei wieder 2-3 wochen liegt...geht mir einfach nur aufn sack grade...


----------



## BläckStar (1. Dezember 2009)

OotS,
geht mir genauso, aber habe nicht stoniert in der Hoffnung, sie doch noch dieses Jahr zu bekommen... Hab K&M auch eine Mail geschrieben..

Ich seh aber immer noch nix, von wegen: Mehr Chipausbeute bei der Herstellung für die 58XX und somit auch keine bessere Verfügbarkeit.
Und es hat sich auch Bewahrheitet... 

ES war mal wieder ein 1st Klassiger PAPERLAUNCH von ATI, mehr ist dazu nicht zu sagen..  

Vor allem weil wir Europäer immer alles zu Letzt bekommen...


----------



## Revilo (1. Dezember 2009)

Ich kann auch noch nichts von "größeren Stückzahlen verfügbar" sehen! Sieht eher traurig aus!


----------



## neo3 (1. Dezember 2009)

Revilo schrieb:


> Ich kann auch noch nichts von "größeren Stückzahlen verfügbar" sehen! Sieht eher traurig aus!



Ab wann sollte die *Chip*produktion denn steigen? 

Und vor allem: wie lange dauert es dann noch mal, bis diese Chips wirklich auch bei den Herstellern ankommen, verbaut und ausgeliefert werden?


----------



## Cordovan (1. Dezember 2009)

und nicht zu vergessen, wieviele ausser uns haben noch vorbestellt und sind evtl in der warteliste vor uns? -.- 

hab mich die tage auch schon tierisch geärgert, aber hatte dann endlich mal glück, heut morgen um 6 uhr war bei notebooksbilliger.de die sapphire 5850 lagernd, 5 min später bestätigung und vor knapp 2 stunden an den versand gegeben worden. gleich bei hardwareversand.de angerufen und dort meine karte abbestellt. laut deren aussage dauert das auch wohl nur bis morgen, dann könnt ich echt glück haben 

ich drück natürlich allen hier weiterhin die daumen.


----------



## Jax1988 (1. Dezember 2009)

meine soll am 9.12 bei mir ankommen (sagt der händler)^^


----------



## zocks (1. Dezember 2009)

Cordovan schrieb:


> und nicht zu vergessen, wieviele ausser uns haben noch vorbestellt und sind evtl in der warteliste vor uns? -.-
> 
> hab mich die tage auch schon tierisch geärgert, aber hatte dann endlich mal glück, heut morgen um 6 uhr war bei notebooksbilliger.de die sapphire 5850 lagernd, 5 min später bestätigung und vor knapp 2 stunden an den versand gegeben worden. gleich bei hardwareversand.de angerufen und dort meine karte abbestellt. laut deren aussage dauert das auch wohl nur bis morgen, dann könnt ich echt glück haben
> 
> ich drück natürlich allen hier weiterhin die daumen.



habe ich gesehen, aber die war doch für 256€ oder so, oder?
Bei hardwareversand ist mir gesagt worden dass nur in kleine stückzahlen kommen und den rückstau versorgt werden muss, mit fliessende lieferung ist nicht vor Januar zu erwarten.

Aber back zur topic, wir sollen nur Berichten wenn die Karte schon haben und nicht voher, sonst kriegen wir haue von die Mods.


----------



## Klutten (1. Dezember 2009)

zocks schrieb:
			
		

> Aber back zur topic, wir sollen nur Berichten wenn die Karte schon haben und nicht voher, sonst kriegen wir haue von die Mods.


Das hat leider keinen Sinn mehr. Ich möchte in diesem Zuge einmal auf den Beitrag meines Kollegen hinweisen, der nicht der einzige Hinweis seitens der Moderation war.



			
				McZonk schrieb:
			
		

> Nochmal zur Erinnerung:
> 
> 
> PCGH_Carsten schrieb:
> ...



Leider möchte sich wohl niemand an die Hinweise halten und so sind wir gezwungen den ganzen Offtopic-Spam händisch und mehrmals täglich zu bereinigen. Und wie es nun mal so ist, kommt irgendwann der Punkt, an dem es einfach reicht. Es wurden bereits mehrfach Threads geschlossen, die einzig dem Zweck der Bestellung einer nicht verfügbaren Karte dienten.



> Einen solchen Thread erachten wir nicht für sinnvoll, da kann sich jeder selbst informieren (Geizhals und andere Preisvergleiche). PCGH Carsten hat es schon so formuliert, dass es ein interessanter Topic ist.


Darum müssen wir an dieser Stelle die Notbremse ziehen. *Sollten wider erwarten Threads dazu eröffnet werden, werden diese kommentarlos gelöscht und mit einer roten Karte bestraft.* Sry Leute, aber wer es nach mehr als 2 Wochen nicht begreifen möchte, der muss eben die Konsequenzen tragen.

In diesem Sinne -> CLOSED


----------

